# My boy was born this morning



## Tennyson

Mick and I are very happy for you. Think positive.
You're gonna be a great Mom again. You're a natural.


----------



## elly

Absolutely delighted for you! Huge congratulations. For sure Buddy is watching over you all and will be so thankful that another pup is going to benefit from the same quality of care and love that he did. So so delighted, this is one lucky puppy x


----------



## *Laura*

I just couldn't be happier for you. You're right..... Buddy is looking down on you with a huge grin on his face. Can't wait for pictures. Do you have a name yet?


----------



## stan and ollie

I've been checking for this news. I am so happy for you. He is one lucky little boy.


----------



## flykelley

All I can say is YEA!!!!

Mike


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Congrats. Waiting is the worst!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Laurie

So happy for you!!!!! Baby boy is one lucky puppy!

Any names picked out yet?


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy's Mom*

Buddy's Mom

I am beyond thrilled for you and your little boy and I know Buddy is smiling down on you, Georgia, and her puppies!!


----------



## Max's Dad

So happy to hear the wonderful news.


----------



## HolDaisy

So happy for you, he really is a lucky little boy


----------



## Neeko13

Oh my heavens, what wonderful news!!!! Couldnt be happier, I have tears in my eyes!!!! Buddy is helping you heal.... :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## love never dies

congratulations - wonderful news - we are all happy for you.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Heartiest congratulations on the safe arrival of your new little guy. Buddy certainly had a paw in this, and he's no doubt so pleased that you can once again share your love with a furry companion.


----------



## Bentleysmom

Congrats!!!!! Happy "Birth" day


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am so happy for you and know Buddy had a paw in this. Many prayers going out for the safe delivery of the remaining pups and for these pups to grow up healthy, strong and happy!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am totally misty-eyed with joy for you!!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Oh, that is wonderful news


----------



## amy22

What WONDERFUL news!! I am so very happy for you! YAY!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend

:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude:bigangel::bigangel::bigangel::greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:appl::appl::appl::appl::kiss:


----------



## inge

I am so happy for you...that is one luck little boy!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sooo happy for you! What a lucky boy he will be to have you as his momma...


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## goldilover2650

Congrats


----------



## flykelley

Everybody sleep well tonight, prayers have been answered! 

Mike


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

This news absolutely made my day (actually, the best news I think I've heard all year)! When I checked the other thread earlier today (don't tell, I was @ work during study hall) I started crying. My students asked me "what's wrong?" I'm happy, I told them. "So you cry?" Yup.

Buddy is with you in this, just like Jake & Lillie are with us in Maddie. 

I'm so, so very happy for you. And so is Buddy!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh! This is such great news!! It just seriously warmed my heart thinking of Buddy looking down and wagging his tail when he saw you so happy.


----------



## damita

*Here they are*

Here is the fantastic four!!!


----------



## penparson

So excited for you! The puppies are beautiful, and your little boy will be home soon. Treasure every day - they grow up too fast. Do you have a name yet?


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Oh my, they're beautiful :heartbeat ! Crying again


----------



## Vhuynh2

Congrats!! The babies are beautiful!!


----------



## SandyK

I am soooo very happy for you!!! I am sure Buddy is happy too!! They are so cute. I can't wait to see more pics and hear what his name might be.


----------



## mm03gn

This makes me SOOOOO happy!!! Be assured that there are going to be lots of folks on here who will want to participate in a 'puppy shower' for you, once homecoming time arrives!! You have done so much to support others, we're so happy that Buddy has sent you this little miracle to help restore some of your joy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Congratulations Rebecca, mom and puppies are beautiful. It is a pleasant surprise to see the photos of them, more than I could ask for. It was highly emotional day for me today. Lots of tears too, happy tears and many of the other kind. Many of you will understand. I could feel my Buddy following me like a shadow today.
Thank you all countless times for your kind words and continued support, it means so much to me. I will never be able to thank you enough or put it into the words.


----------



## Dallas Gold

damita said:


> Here is the fantastic four!!!


There are four very happy people today, including our Buddy's Mom Forever! Thank you!!


----------



## Rainheart

Very happy for you today!! Congratulations! They are beautiful!


----------



## Ljilly28

Many congratulations on the birth of your pup!


----------



## MercyMom

Wow! Congratulation! I am so glad that you are finally getting a new puppy!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks for sharing the photos of beautiful Georgia and the 4 little ones  they're so precious! We're all extremely happy for you!


----------



## davebeech

congratulations on your new boy !!!! loads of fun and scratched arms on there way


----------



## gold4me

Oh boy I got goose bumps reading this and TEARS of joy for you. Can't wait for all the updates.


----------



## Capt Jack

How wonderfull for you!Congrats & thanks for the pics!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

damita said:


> Here is the fantastic four!!!


Congratulations! The fabulous four and mom are so beautiful! Thank you for sharing the picutres of them with us all. Looking forward to seeing more pictures in the coming weeks.



_*CONGRATULATIONS*_ Buddy's Momforever, I am totally thrilled for you! I know you're heart is signing today and Buddy is smiling down on you from above. He'll be with you every step of the way as you raise this little guy once he's home with you. 

Now the countdown to the day he comes home begins.............


----------



## Dallas Gold

mm03gn said:


> This makes me SOOOOO happy!!! Be assured that there are going to be lots of folks on here who will want to participate in a 'puppy shower' for you, once homecoming time arrives!! You have done so much to support others, we're so happy that Buddy has sent you this little miracle to help restore some of your joy.


Woo hoo!!! Puppy Shower for BMF!!!!


----------



## KiwiD

I'm very happy to hear your little boy was born yesterday. Your Buddy wants you to be happy just as I know our Maddie did. A new pup is never a replacement for a love lost, it's just a new chapter. You have a huge heart and I think you'll find room there for both your boys. 

I live in Winnipeg too and would love to meet you and your little guy one day once he's old enough if you're interested.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you all for your warm wishes. 




mm03gn said:


> This makes me SOOOOO happy!!! Be assured that there are going to be lots of folks on here who will want to participate in a 'puppy shower' for you, once homecoming time arrives!! You have done so much to support others, we're so happy that Buddy has sent you this little miracle to help restore some of your joy.


Thanks, we've already taken too much of your time and attention. 



Maddie's_Mom said:


> I live in Winnipeg too and would love to meet you and your little guy one day once he's old enough if you're interested.


Thanks Maddie's_Mom we would love to meet you and sweet Kiwi one day.


----------



## goldensmum

Am so thrilled for you - I am sure that Buddy is keeping watch, and it is going to be one very lucky pup that wiggles his way into your hearts and lives


----------



## Ljilly28

I agree that Buddy is somewhere wagging his sky tail for this. I love how each golden is at once an individual but also a variation on the same theme as past ones.


----------



## cgriffin

Oh, don't know how I missed that.
I am sooooooooo happy for you! How exciting
Buddy is watching and happy for his mom!


----------



## mm03gn

Thanks, we've already taken too much of your time and attention. 

I respectfully DISAGREE! You could never take too much of our time and attention!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'm so happy for you! Can't wait to see which one you will be getting....


----------



## Discoverer

Yeay!!! I am so happy for you. I am sure Buddy can't wait to see his stepbrother too. The next 7 weeks countdown will be the hardest in your life


----------



## CleosMom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> There is a new boy in town!
> 
> My puppy, my little boy was born this morning. I know my Buddy is watching over us today. Last update I received from Rebecca was around 11 am, there were 3 boys and 1 girl. I hope there will be more puppies, the last x-rays showed at least 6 puppies. I know grandma will take good care of them.
> 
> Thank you all for your tremendous support. I am so grateful for the prayers and well wishes, PMs and postings on visitor's board under my profile, they brought me to tears so many times.


 
Oh gosh, I'm so happy for you, so excited for you! I can't wait for this to be me in a couple of months. This is insane I'm crying now. I think I'll jump for joy just to hear a due date LOL Keep us updated!!!! I can't wait to move from the rainbow bridge, picture threads (my therapy) to the puppy threads. I know Buddy is happy and I know my Max will be happy too. I just love happy endings.... we need them don't we? Congratulations!!!!


----------



## mudEpawz

:woot2::banana::artydudearty::heartbeat



Buddy’s Mom I couldn’t be more happier for you!!!! You are going to be the best non fur mom ever! I know this was all Buddy's idea to send this specific puppy to you. Please keep me updated!!! I cant wait to see him. Do you have any name ideas yet?


----------



## mddolson

Dear Buddy's Mom.
I am extremly happy to hear you have found your new puppy. 
It is said that when one door closes another will open.
We lost our girl Emma (5 year old Lab), suddenly this spring, & just mentioning it or reading about your buddy still brings me to tears.
Luckily we found our Bella in late June, & she has filled our hearts with happiness, & love. 
I hope your new boy brings you the love & happiness you've been missing after the loss of Buddy.

Yours truly
Mike Dolson


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Thank you all so much for warm wishes*

Up close and personal. No name chosen yet.


----------



## Karen519

*Precious!!*

PRECIOUS MOM AND BABIES!!
Love them all!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

So cute! Boy, do they look red! Makes me want to get a puppy....


----------



## Claire's Friend

Soooo cute !!! There were only 4 pups in Jordan's litter. One dark one, that was J. She came "prepicked" 
Do you know if the dark one in your litter is a boy or girl???


----------



## maggsd

I'm so happy for you V, you have grieved Buddy for such a long time, I know he's right there watching over your new puppy. He's problem whispering stories to him of what a fantastic, caring & loving home he's going to. Can't wait to see his picture and more so his name. 
You're a wonder to me, you've got such a big loving heart. Many many congratulations.


----------



## penparson

Beautiful puppies - they look SO content. I bet you can't wait to hold him in your arms.


----------



## hubbub

Oh My GOOOOOOODNESSS!!!! How did I miss this???   

Congratulations Buddy's Mom Forever - I can't wait to see and hear about the upcoming adventures.


----------



## PrincessDi

They are beautiful! Georgia looks like such a sweet mommy! Your boy is going to a wonderful home!


----------



## mddolson

The picture with his mom is simply adorable. I know you're counting the days until you can take him home.

Mike D


----------



## cgriffin

The pups are so cute!
When are you able to visit the pups for the first time?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Nothing more precious or beautiful than a Golden mom and her babies.


----------



## inge

How sweet! Lovely pictures!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you all for your kind, heartfelt posts.


Claire's Friend said:


> Soooo cute !!! There were only 4 pups in Jordan's litter. One dark one, that was J. She came "prepicked"
> Do you know if the dark one in your litter is a boy or girl???


Rebecca would know the answer to your question, I think the one on the far right has red dot, could be a girl.



cgriffin said:


> The pups are so cute!
> When are you able to visit the pups for the first time?


Pups are 4 and half hours away, I guess we are going to visit when they are 5 weeks old.


----------



## Steadfast

How exciting....new baby boy!! Love it.


----------



## HolDaisy

Have only just seen the new photos. They're so beautiful, Georgia looks like a wonderful Mother


----------



## mybuddy

:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude:cavalry::cavalry:

kumgrashumullashuns!!!! eye berrie happie bout da noo pren

eye lobe yoo manee manee

da buddy


----------



## mybuddy

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Congratulations Rebecca, mom and puppies are beautiful. It is a pleasant surprise to see the photos of them, more than I could ask for. It was highly emotional day for me today. Lots of tears too, happy tears and many of the other kind. Many of you will understand. I could feel my Buddy following me like a shadow today.
> Thank you all countless times for your kind words and continued support, it means so much to me. I will never be able to thank you enough or put it into the words.


I totally know what you are saying. Oh V, I know this is meant to be. Buddy had a huge paw in this happening for you. He knew you needed gold in your life.

I cannot wait to see this little guy in your arms. I am so happy for you!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenMum

How did I miss this thread, I am beyond happy for you. Cannot wait for more pics of your new boy. Welcome little one, you're going to have a wonderful spoiled life!


----------



## damita

Darkest puppy is a boy, smallest puppy is a boy, biggest puppy is a boy and the girl has a pink dot


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

damita said:


> Darkest puppy is a boy, smallest puppy is a boy, biggest puppy is a boy and the girl has a pink dot


Thanks Rebecca. How are they doing, how is sweet Georgia? I can't believe they will be 1 week old tomorrow .


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Thanks Rebecca. How are they doing, how is sweet Georgia? I can't believe they will be 1 week old tomorrow .


Me either, the time has gone by quickly. Hope you'll continue to post new pics every week if you have the time. 

They're so beautiful!


----------



## damita

They are very robust and well to be honest FAT little puppies - with only 4 there isn't competition at the milk bar and they are taking full advantage of that  
Yup a week ago I was getting ready to go the night without sleep and tonight I might actually make it to my bed...


----------



## Rainheart

Very exciting news, congratulations!


----------



## SandyK

Beautiful picture of Georgia and her pups! Love the little guy sleeping under his moms nose. I can't wait until you get to bring your new boy home!!


----------



## mddolson

*New born puppies: memories.*

What memories this brings back.
There isn't much in this world (other than your own child) that's more adorable than a new born puppy.
We used to live in a small village (8 years ago), next to a retired school teacher who bred chocolate labs. Long story, but we ended up getting a call on an early Sunday September morning and were witness to the birth of 12 chocolate lab puppies. We wondered how the mother would feed them all? Mommy dog was pretty clever. She sorted the pups into 2 groups of 6, on either side of her, and would get up & turn to feed either group.
Our daughter has one of the pups, (we could not resist) Allie, who has just turned 8.

Mike D


----------



## OnGoldenPond

I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*1 week old today*

Hi GRF, 
we are a week old today. We do not know very much about the world around, just want to be with our mommy and her milk is sooo delicious.








​


----------



## hubbub

BEAUTIFUL!! - if only my smile could light up the sky


----------



## Dallas Gold

They are so precious! It looks like they have the milk bar down pretty well!


----------



## Max's Dad

Looks like everyone is doing well.


----------



## *Laura*

What a heart warming picture. The puppies are so sweet and so is momma


----------



## Claire's Friend

So, so cute !! I love how their little back feet go. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KiwiD

Such beautiful little babies!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

They are so cute!


----------



## MercyMom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Hi GRF,
> we are a week old today. We do not know very much about the world around, just want to be with our mommy and her milk is sooo delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 119748
> ​


Awww, that's sweet.


----------



## gold4me

Oh Oh Oh that picture is so sweet!


----------



## Vhuynh2

Such a cute photo!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Ten days old today*

Thanks Rebecca!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Absolutely precious!


----------



## Claire's Friend

I can't see a picture ????


----------



## laprincessa

wonderful!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Claire's Friend said:


> I can't see a picture ????


Don't know what was wrong, I hope you can see pictures now.


----------



## Vhuynh2

CUTE babies... That boy is so plump!!


----------



## Yaichi's Mom

I am so, so happy for you and the pictures of your new baby are more than precious.

Your beloved Buddy will be watching over you both with a huge smile and wag as I'm sure my precious Yaichi is over me and puppy Brisby....our furry guardian angels until we meet again.


----------



## dborgers

Buddy's Mom, I am SO happy for you!!! Congratulations. Aw, that's great!!

And, ya, Buddy is smiling at you right now ... happy to see you so happy and excited


----------



## hubbub

Oh, I love the chubba chubba  I know you can't wait for puppy breath!!!!


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Thanks Rebecca!
> 
> View attachment 119872
> View attachment 119873


It won't be long V before they are running around playing!

Mike


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you all. I love those photos.


----------



## gold4me

OMG THAT IS SO CUTE!!!! I want to kiss that tummy


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Oh my! He is adorable! 


Sent from my iPod touch using PetGuide


----------



## dborgers

Those pics made me go 'Awwwwww'  Just darling.


----------



## OutWest

What cute little ones....love the plump bellies and the squinchy eyes...


----------



## HolDaisy

Oh wow he is SO cute! I just want to pick him up and hug him, he's adorable! Thanks for sharing the photos, we're all so happy for you


----------



## cgriffin

Aww, what cute, little fatties,lol ! Makes me want to kiss that puppy face


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Love those puppy pictures...keep them coming.


----------



## goldensmum

Oh my, he is one cute pup - just want to give that podgy tum a little rub


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sweet healthy puppies, one for BMF.... can't get any better! aaaah!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Love seeing the new pictures, these little ones are just precious. They're getting so chubby, too cute.


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy's Mom*

Buddy's Mom

When does your little boy come home?
So excited for you!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Pups were 2 weeks old yesterday, so when ever Rebecca is ready to let them go, I will take my boy home.


----------



## Neeko13

Sweet sweet sweet Pups.....isnt the waiting unbearable?? We go puppy Picking with my daughter in 10 days....we cant wait!!!!


----------



## GoldenMum

Such pudgy little ones! They are beyond adorable.........thanks for the pics!


----------



## love never dies

Love those puppy pictures... Thanks!


----------



## dborgers

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Pups were 2 weeks old yesterday, so when ever Rebecca is ready to let them go, I will take my boy home.


I'm with everyone else who thinks they're simply adorable. Incredibly cute!! Your puppy is a lucky puppy to be coming to live with you


----------



## HolDaisy

dborgers said:


> I'm with everyone else who thinks they're simply adorable. Incredibly cute!! Your puppy is a lucky puppy to be coming to live with you


He really is so lucky! Can't wait for you to have him home with you


----------



## *Laura*

AWWW a big AWWW...he's so cute. I can't wait for him to come home with you


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

From Rebecca...
They are starting to wobble around and wag their tails. Eyes have opened and they are getting cuter and bigger by the day 

Thanks Rebecca!


----------



## Bentleysmom

awww that face is priceless!! I'm SO happy for you!!


----------



## mm03gn

Oh my goodness, what chunky little monkeys!!!! I guess that's what happens when you only have to share the milk bar with 3 others . Can't wait until you get one of those little babies home with you. Have you thought of any names for your boy?


----------



## gold4me

Ohhhhh such cute little guys. Love that face.


----------



## dborgers

OMG are they cute!


----------



## mudEpawz

oooh! i can smell puppy breath from here! 
**in love**


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> From Rebecca...
> They are starting to wobble around and wag their tails. Eyes have opened and they are getting cuter and bigger by the day
> 
> Thanks Rebecca!


What little sweet hearts, can't wait for your little one to come home.

Mike


----------



## hubbub

This is serious cuteness overload - a very lucky boy and a lucky momma!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful, what more can I say??


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy's Mom*

Buddy's Mom

I love the Chunky Monkey title that MM gave them!!
Look one of them is turned toward the wall!
Do you know which cutie is yours?
When do they come home?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Oh my! They are just adorable!


----------



## SandyK

Very cute!! Before long, the four of them are going to out weigh their mom!!


----------



## kjohnstone82

what gorgeous little pups! You must be very excited for when you can pick him up? Any idea on names yet, and which one in the pic is yours?


----------



## laprincessa

those tails!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I'm in love


----------



## mddolson

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Thank you all. I love those photos.


Oh my gosh! He's so cute. I don't have the words to describe the feelings when you get to hold your puppy for the first time.

I am so Happy for you!

Mike D (Bella's Dad)


----------



## Neeko13

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww........:heartbeat:heartbeat I love how the first thing they see when they open their eyes is Eeyore!!!!!! Love them!!!:


----------



## OutWest

mm03gn said:


> Oh my goodness, what chunky little monkeys!!!! I guess that's what happens when you only have to share the milk bar with 3 others . Can't wait until you get one of those little babies home with you. Have you thought of any names for your boy?


Tucker was one of four, and that's what happened to him. He was 21 lbs at 9 weeks! :doh: We loved it, and he just grew at a regular pace and ended up a big but not huge dog...The genes win out in the end. 

They are beautiful babies! They look mischievous even while sleeping...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*3 weeks old yesterday*

I am so cute!


----------



## penparson

Does he have a name yet? I've been oohing and aahing so much that Wakefield tried to jump into my lap! Sweet boy.


----------



## mybuddy

OMG he is adorable!!!!!!


----------



## Vhuynh2

Omg!!! Too cute!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Oh my! What a little cutie!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Oh so cute!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I think I'm in love with your puppy!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

I know I'm in love with him


----------



## 2golddogs

Your puppy is adorable!


----------



## KiwiD

What a little cutie!!


----------



## Max's Dad

Oh boy! So adorable. Only a few weeks until he comes home.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you all for your kind words. Rebecca said they are still too young to see their personalities, so I am not sure which one is ours. We do not mind they are all adorable. His name is not chosen yet.


----------



## kjohnstone82

oh they are just gorgeous little pups!!! I just want to squeeze them!


----------



## dborgers

Oh, my. Looking at those pictures just makes me warm and fuzzy all over. Incredibly cute is what your boy is  Like someone said, you can smell the puppy breath. We're all so excited for you. If you let me be one of the dogfathers I promise $'s, fortune, fame, your own island in the Caribbean LOL


----------



## hubbub

Too cute!!! I think this thread should come with a "puppy fever" warning


----------



## dborgers

> Too cute!!! I think this thread should come with a "puppy fever" warning


Phew, I caught a big case of puppy fever LOL


----------



## Karen519

*Gorgeous pups!!*



Buddy's mom forever said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. Rebecca said they are still too young to see their personalities, so I am not sure which one is ours. We do not mind they are all adorable. His name is not chosen yet.


ABSOLUTELY gorgeous pups!! 

Whatever name you choose, Buddy's Mom, will be the best!!


----------



## cgriffin

Awww, they are so cute and how they have grown! Makes me want to pick'em up and cuddle them!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Too much puppy cuteness.


----------



## goldensmum

Should carry a cuteness warning, can almost smell that puppy breath from over here. Keep the pics coming


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

dborgers said:


> Oh, my. Looking at those pictures just makes me warm and fuzzy all over. Incredibly cute is what your boy is  Like someone said, you can smell the puppy breath. We're all so excited for you. If you let me be one of the dogfathers I promise $'s, fortune, fame, your own island in the Caribbean LOL


Danny, this puppy is so lucky, he would be proud to have you as his dogfather. It is not your promises; your love and care for sweet Andy, for your first boy Buddy, all your past and future puppies made us feel honored to relate to you and your doggie family.


----------



## dborgers

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Danny, this puppy is so lucky, he would be proud to have you as his dogfather. It is not your promises; your love and care for sweet Andy, for your first boy Buddy, all your past and future puppies made us feel honored to relate to you and your doggie family.


Excellent!! I'm just so tickled for you. It's been a long road since Buddy's passing, and I've known that one day you'd be bringing another wonderful boy into your life. And now you are. The pictures are precious beyond words. I know you, as an expectant mom, are bursting with excitement. Once you meet him you'll have an instant bond.

And, honestly, I couldn't afford to buy you an island in the Caribbean LOL


----------



## HolDaisy

SO very precious


----------



## GoldenMum

Buddy's little brother is ADORABLE........the waiting is killing me, can only imagine your anticipation!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*First days video*

I have a few short videos to share with you, thanks to Rebecca. I hope it's working.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

I can't see it...says that the video is private.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Is it working now?


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Oh yes!! They are so sweet. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Love that video!!


----------



## Max's Dad

Sweet video. Thanks for posting.


----------



## MercyMom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> From Rebecca...
> They are starting to wobble around and wag their tails. Eyes have opened and they are getting cuter and bigger by the day
> 
> Thanks Rebecca!


Awww! Adorable little balls or fur! I can't wait until you bring one home!


----------



## MercyMom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I am so cute!


Look at those little paw pads!


----------



## Vhuynh2

I love the video! Buddy sent you the cutest pup he could find!


----------



## MercyMom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I have a few short videos to share with you, thanks to Rebecca. I hope it's working.


 So adorable!


----------



## dborgers

What a beautiful site.  One pup looks like he's taking a nap against his momma's belly.


----------



## flykelley

Hi V, 
How long till your angle comes home? Four weeks or so, you had better get some rest between now and then. ; )

Mike


----------



## Karen519

*Viv*

Viv

Can't wait until you hold your pup!! 

They are ALL ADORABLE AND MOM IS BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## cgriffin

The puppies are so cute!
Are you getting anxious yet?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Mom and babies are so beautiful, loved the video.

Very happy and excited for you BMF-looking forward to seeing you introduce your little guy.


----------



## OutWest

Gee, they're cute! And plump! I love the one on the right in the still photo where they're nursing .... one big pup!


----------



## love never dies

sweet video


----------



## Joanne & Asia

What sweet babies. You must be getting so excited


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*4 weeks old today*

4 more weeks...


----------



## Lockabella

So adorable!


----------



## Vhuynh2

Omg they're too precious!! I love seeing mama with the pups


----------



## Max's Dad

Those pups are getting big! Only a few more weeks . . . Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dborgers

I just HAD to show the video and pics to my wife again. Cutest things in the whole world.


----------



## HolDaisy

Only just seen the videos you posted! Oh my, they are so adorable  I bet Buddy is so proud watching over them for you!


----------



## GoldenMum

Such plump little pumpkins! They are beyond adorable!!!


----------



## love never dies

They are beyond adorable!!! Love them all


----------



## *Laura*

Oh I love the videos. The puppies are so cute. It must be so hard waiting for your little guy to come home


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Flexible or two for one deal?*

Love those little paws!


----------



## Vhuynh2

Oh my gosh! Teeny tiny little paws!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*There is more!*

Thank you Rebecca!


----------



## Bentley's Mom

They're so adorable. You're going to have so much fun with your new baby.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

I'm so happy for you! Thank you so much for sharing your baby with us. I can't wait for you to bring him home!


----------



## Vhuynh2

Too cute.. There is nothing cuter than a golden puppy! Look at those fluffy butts getting in trouble and exploring the world. How much longer?? Three more weeks?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Awwww, they're so cute!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I just love this age! They are playing with one another, tails going crazy! I am just so excited for you I feel like I am gonna burst!


----------



## KiwiD

What a cute video. Such happy, beautiful puppies with their tails going nonstop.


----------



## Max's Dad

They are getting big!! Not much longer.


----------



## njoyqd

Oh Hooray! I did not see this thread before now! So very happy and excited for you and your new little boy! Enjoy! And keep us posted! xoxoxo❤


----------



## *Laura*

It's so wonderful to see the video. So cute!! I can't wait until your little guy can go home with you. I'm so excited for you


----------



## Wendi

They are adorable! Gonna be home before you know it!


----------



## dborgers

Oh, WOW. ) All four have such happy tails and spirits. Have they grown fast or what?

Unbelievable cuteness! You must be so excited. Heck, I am for you!!


----------



## love never dies

V - See the puppies growing - running around and around.... make me smile. I am so happy for you. Thanks


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Thank you Rebecca!


Hi V
They are so cute and special. It won't be long before your little guy is home.

Mike


----------



## Karen519

*V*

V

They are ALL ADORABLE!!!
Do you have a name picked out and do you know which boy will be yours?
What date does he come home?


----------



## Dallas Gold

V, when is puppy pick up day? 

We need you to get on Twitter and tweet us (or on FB) on your way home with lots of updates and photos! We want to experience this vicariously through you!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

They are so cute!


----------



## SMBC

Just saw this thread! Congrats! I bet you are so excited to bring the little guy home and how lucky is he to be going to such a loving home! Looking forward to continued updates!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

So adorable, they all look so healthy and so very happy.

Your fun is just beginning.


----------



## cgriffin

Wow, the pups have grown! Just too precious!


----------



## MercyMom

They are so adorable!


----------



## MercyMom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Thank you Rebecca!


Ohh! They are just so precious and adorable! I love hearing those little feet thump!


----------



## dborgers

I showed my wife the video of the chunky monkeys happily having fun.

Lots of "ooos" and "ahhs" in the room. God, they're cute!!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

They're all adorable! Lucky you


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thanks everyone, this puppy is truly GRF puppy, never thought it could happen but I am glad it did.
Yes, Rebecca said they are so cute and getting busy too. 
We did not decide on name yet. Due to some changes in my husband's and daughter's schedules it is very hard to set up the date for a visit, but we will get there I hope very soon. We are working on pick up date too, Rebecca said not early than Sunday, November 18th. We will work on it to meet that date.


----------



## Max's Dad

Less than 3 weeks!!!


----------



## MicheleKC87

My goodness, I'm just now seeing this thread! I'm so happy for you, congratulations!


----------



## Discoverer

Buddy's mom forever said:


> ... Sunday, November 18th. We will work on it to meet that date.


The big celebration is in order on that day at GRF! :jamming:


----------



## flykelley

Discoverer said:


> The big celebration is in order on that day at GRF! :jamming:


AMEN!

Mike


----------



## Karen519

*November 18th*

Can't wait until Nov. 18th gets here and I KNOW YOU CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## luvbuzz

They are sooooo cute. You better start getting your rest or stock up on energy drinks...you are going to be very busy!!! Congrats.


----------



## HolDaisy

Oh my that video is SO CUTE! They are just adorable all bounding round jumping with their little tails wagging  So excited for you, this little guy will do a fantastic job of helping to heal your heart. I bet your daughter and husband cannot wait either to get him home!


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR

OMG!! They are so cute!!! Less than 3 weeks now!!!


----------



## Joanne & Asia

They are so adorable It will be so hard to wait 3 weeks!


----------



## OutWest

I just tried to watch the video and got a very happy wagging Bella in my face then lap! I think she likes the puppies too. . They really are cute little chubba chubbas.


----------



## Sweet Girl

That's got to be the cutest stage of their lives - the little sausage bodies on short little legs, bounding around. SO cute!!


----------



## T-Joy

Oh dear, there are no words to express how excited and happy I am about all this!!! You deserve to be happy again!!! All my prayers are with you now!

Joy, Love & Light to you and your family ( i to novo, preslatko, maleno  )

Tanja


----------



## cgriffin

Time is winding down. You must be getting more and more excited by the minute.
I am so happy for you!


----------



## flykelley

We need a count down clock on this thread!

Mike


----------



## bljohnson4

Awww they are so cute! I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## GoldenMum

Such cute little fur butts.......2 more weeks...wohooo!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

We visited puppies yesterday and had a great time. Thanks to this forum, Rebecca and I felt like we know each other for very long time. She is a great person, love her doggies so much. Puppies are gorgeous. My hands were busy all time and they were moving so fast, so photos I took were not the best. Grandma and mom are two the most beautiful and soulful girls I've ever seen. CJ the uncle was just a bit smaller replica of my Buddy. And Cooper is one handsome boy, was so happy to see us, like it is not the first time. My husband made some videos, I asked one to be made for this forum, when I find the time will post it.


----------



## turtle66

So wonderful!

I am so happy for you!!!

Heike


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

A few more


----------



## mudEpawz

adoreable!!!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

My favorite ...


----------



## flykelley

So much beautiful Gold in these picture's. The time will go fast V.


Mike


----------



## Karen519

*V*

V

I can't get over the pictures!! There is nothing more precious that Pups!!
I take it that is your little Cooper, and I LOVE the Name!!
The adult Goldens are just gorgeous, too!!
Can't wait until you bring him home!
What date is that?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Two more weeks. I am panicking right now as it is coming closer, couldn't sleep last night.


----------



## Golden Princess Sunita

Soon he is home where he belongs


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Golden Princess Sunita said:


> Soon he is home where he belongs


Thank you my friend. Yes, sooner than I thought, but I guess it is about time.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I LOVE LOVE LOVE these photos! The puppies are just so cute and I am just so excited for you I can barely contain it. We need a BMF Puppy Party!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Two more weeks. I am panicking right now as it is coming closer, couldn't sleep last night.


V, don't panic, this is going to be such a wonderful and joyous day for you when you bring little Cooper home. You're going to have so much fun. 

You're going to do great, you're a natural at it, you've got so much love to give. 

The pups are so beautiful and the adult Goldens are gorgeous, what a beautiful generation of Goldens.


----------



## cgriffin

Aww, those pictures are just precious. 
I take it that the lone golden pup in the pics is your boy? Sooooooooooooo cute!
I think we are all counting the days with you, lol.


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful photos, they are all so cute  we are all so excited for you and can't wait for him to be home with you!


----------



## MercyMom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> A few more


Ohhhhhhh, they're such precious little ball babies!


----------



## SMBC

They are little precious chunky babies!!! Congrats!!


----------



## pandamonium

I am so happy that you have a puppy growing up for you!...no panic...Buddy taught you how to be the perfect owner!...he will no doubt be looking over your shoulder, and whispering in your ear what to do next?..and which toy to buy!... I am truely happy for you... I do really understand the emptiness that you have felt without your buddy!


----------



## Vhuynh2

Such cute little chubby bunnies! Can't wait to watch one of those little guys grow up


----------



## *Laura*

What great pictures, just beautiful .....We can't wait until you bring your little bundle home!!! SO EXCITING


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Awwww, they are so cute! I just want to snuggle each and every one of them!


----------



## Dallas Gold

BMF, just remember, you have a whole forum of people just here and ready to help you should you run into any questions about puppy raising, plus you have a fantastic breeder to turn to as well. Between your breeder and your friends on the forum and an angel in Heaven always with you, we have your back! It's going to be just fine and you are going to come out of the other side of the early puppyhood challenges with one VERY special boy--your boy!


----------



## KiwiD

Those puppies are beyond adorable!!! Can't wait to watch the little guy grow up


----------



## hubbub

Oh MY - didn't I say this thread should have a PUPPY FEVER WARNING!!!!!   I'm out of the loop a few days and come back to see these cute chubbas :smooch: 

BMF, I understand your nerves and the butterflies you're feeling - I felt that numerous times after I'd brought my girl home. Remember that you're not giving up part of Buddy's space in your heart for this new pup, but your heart will grow as quickly as he does. With every day, each moment, every smile and tear, your heart will grow more and more. 



Dallas Gold said:


> We need a BMF Puppy Party!!!


ABSOLUTELY!!! Count us in!


----------



## Max's Dad

Just saw the new photos. The puppies are so adorable and the adult dogs are gorgeous. Less than two weeks to go!


----------



## njoyqd

Buddy's mom forever said:


> My favorite ...


Oh my GOODNESS!
❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤
Makes me want another!
(I did NOT just say that!


----------



## Golden Lady

Congrats to you!!! You must be very excited.


----------



## GoldenMum

AWWWWWWWWWWWW...adorable, and only 12 days left (feel like I'm counting down Christmas as a child!!!!)


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Just catching up on everything. Loved the pictures of such beautiful Goldens and puppies! Can't wait to watch your Cooper as he grows up and gives you so much joy....


----------



## T-Joy

Oh I remember how we were excited last 10 days!!! 

I am so happy for you! 

Love & Light


----------



## mellerisa

Congratulations!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

so so adorable!! You must be just beside yourself with excitement!


----------



## gold4me

I can't wait. When is the gotcha date????:bowl:


----------



## mybuddy

hee hee

They are so cute, chubby and fluffy. I think I want another too 

I am so happy for you!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you all for your kind words. 
Our little boy has no name yet (sorry Karen, Cooper is the name of Rebecca's sweet 7 year old boy) and gotcha date could be 18th or 19th. Will keep you posted.


----------



## dborgers

They are so beautiful. OMG, how cute. Pitter patter goes my mushy heart LOL

It's been so neat to see them from the first pics and share your new journey. How fantastic


----------



## SandyK

OMG...they are sooo cute!!! Adult dogs are very good looking too!! I am so excited for you!!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

So happy and excited for you. What cute puppies.


----------



## cgriffin

Any news if your baby boy is coming home next Sunday? :wiggle:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

We bought some puppy stuff on Saturday. My poor husband, almost every toy he took in his hands was "No, it is not safe".
Here are the boyz!
Black boy








Blue boy








Green boy


----------



## Max's Dad

They are so adorable!! I have never seen such fluffy puppies. Must be from that cold Canadian weather. When will you know which one is yours?


----------



## dborgers

They're the cutest things on Earth, I tell ya


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

OMG! They are adorable!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest

You must be getting so excited! They are beautiful boys. I love that your husband is worried about the toys being safe,,,


----------



## hubbub

I"m so excited for you! They're all so cute - I think any of the pups will be perfect and your family will be perfect for him


----------



## love never dies

Cute  A few more days... count down now


----------



## KiwiD

Those are some adorable little boys, would love to snuggle them all! Good thing it wasn't this weekend you were supposed to go get him with all the snow we've had. He'll have such fun bounding through it all once he does get here


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Oh my! There's nothing sweeter than a golden puppy!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## HolDaisy

Oh wow they are all absolutely gorgeous looking fluffy pups, those little faces are just the cutest thing ever!! We are all so excited for you it's unreal  How long left to go until he comes home?


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Be still my heart!


----------



## Vhuynh2

Omg they're so adorable.. Can't you just bring them all home??


----------



## Lucky Penny

Take all three of those boys, they are all adorable!!!!!!


----------



## cgriffin

OH, they are so cute! 
I LOVE the face of Blue Boy!

Decisions, decisions, lol.


----------



## Doug

Oh boy there are going to be so many tears
...of joy around this little boy!!!


----------



## SandyK

Three really good-lookin boys!!! I can't wait until one of them is yours. Made me laugh that "daddy" is already worried about his new boy!!


----------



## maggsd

V, I couldn't be happier for you. As all, looking forward to your post of the one you pick ! 
Thanks for your post about my surprise puppy. Looks like we're both setting off on a new adventure. X


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> We bought some puppy stuff on Saturday. My poor husband, almost every toy he took in his hands was "No, it is not safe".
> Here are the boyz!
> Black boy
> View attachment 121453
> 
> 
> Blue boy
> View attachment 121454
> 
> 
> Green boy
> 
> View attachment 121455


Hi V
I like blue boy! All three are just as cute as can be. Start the countdown clock!

Mike


----------



## Dallas Gold

BMF, aaaaaaah....first morning puppy photo fix.....aaaaah.:smooch::smooch:
I'm sorry I missed this thread until now- going out of town for 2 days put me behind on things. Each little boy is adorable and any one of them will be perfect for your family! I am just so excited for you! When is pick up day again? We need to have a welcome party thread for you! Yep, a PARTY!!! arty2:arty2:arty:arty:


----------



## inge

They are all adorable...


----------



## Karen519

*V*



Buddy's mom forever said:


> We bought some puppy stuff on Saturday. My poor husband, almost every toy he took in his hands was "No, it is not safe".
> Here are the boyz!
> Black boy
> View attachment 121453
> 
> 
> Blue boy
> View attachment 121454
> 
> 
> Green boy
> 
> View attachment 121455


V

All of the boys are UNBELIEVABLY beautiful!! Are you getting him this SUNDAY?
Ken and I have always asked the pups who wants to come live with us and the one that comes is the one we take home. Another time, Ken liked the NAUGHTY, puppy, and I liked the very well behaved. We took the NAUGHTY pup and he turned out to be an angel!!


----------



## MercyMom

They are the snuggliest little things. I bet you get the one at the bottom.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

They're all just adorable, which ever one you choose, will be perfect.

Good thing it's not me deciding- I wouldn't be able to and would have to take all three of them.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

They are all so special and cute too!
Black boy









Blue boy









Green boy


----------



## gold4me

Oh dear how do you choose. They are all so cute and cuddly. I am getting so excitied for you. Hmmmm maybe having three would be fun.


----------



## Laurie

They are absolutely adorable!!!!! I love Blue Boy's face.........can't believe Lexx was that small just a few short months ago.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm with Laurie, Blue Boy just calls out to me. But they are all just precious! This is so exciting, I couldn't be happier for you.


----------



## HovawartMom

1st,congratulation,on yr new pup!.
All 3,are gorgeous and you can't get it wrong cos they are all beautiful and I'm sure their character is the same!.L


----------



## Neeko13

They're all beautiful...so happy for you....blue boy looks like my blue boy Neeko....:smooch:


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

They are all so cute! Blue did jump out to me too.. but I would take any of those beautiful three.


----------



## laprincessa

I'll take green! 
Love them all!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

My favorite face is Black Puppy.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensmum

Phew what a decision to have to make, they all look gorgeous


----------



## HolDaisy

I can't pick one out they are all as cute  3 little cuddly teddy bears!


----------



## Claire's Friend

I like Blue Boy too, but they are all super cuties. I am so glad God picked J for me, I never could have chosen. Won't be long now.....


----------



## Lucky Penny

I am so excited for you!


----------



## Yaichi's Mom

Well, if you can't take all 3 of those gorgeous boys, my choice would be Black Boy. There is just something so special about that cute face!!

I am so happy for you!!!!!!


----------



## njoyqd

HOW will you ever choose? 
Very happy for you! 
Anxiously waiting with you?


----------



## Discoverer

I personally like the Black Boy, but I don't think it's fair for the Green one as you can't clearly see his face. All three are absolutely adorable, so you can't be wrong with either one.


----------



## mddolson

Sorry I can't help. I agree they're all adorable. LOOKS is not an concern since they're all beautifull. I would have to meet , play with & decide based on personality.

Mike D (Bella's Dad)


----------



## mudEpawz

they are all adoreable but there is something about the green guy that i just love


----------



## Dallas Gold

If you get to choose, you've got a hard choice because they are just so precious. Can you ask the breeder about their personalities (so far) and see which one fits with your expectations? She may have already noticed one of them has some sort of behavior trait like your description of Buddy....Whichever one is yours is the perfect choice--better you than me in making that choice because I'd just take them all!


----------



## Tennyson

All 3 are beautiful.
I got a sure fire way to choose. Take your slide rule with you and see which one is the more inquisitive with the slide rule. 
I'm really happy for you. :wave:


----------



## heureuse_jesuis

*So happy to hear*

Hi Buddy's mom,

I am so happy for you.. He has the cutest fattest tummy tums.. Buddy would think he is pretty special I am sure.

My husband and I are on our way to Thunder Bay this weekend to look at three little farts to see if one will try to fill Ryley's large winter NeoPaws.. I will start a new post and put a picture of them..

We may get our kiddos at the same time..:crossfing


----------



## Yaichi's Mom

Buddy's Mom...just follow your heart.

Let the pup choose you...they are all more than precious.

That is what I did after I lost my heart dog Yaichi.

Go hold all those gorgeous pups in your arms...one of them will let you know which one is meant to be yours, like my Brisby did for me....and I know your Buddy will be right there to guide you both.

Much love to you and I know whatever choice you make, it will be the right one for you both.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you all for your kind words. They are all beautiful and special, how I could chose! My husband likes a darker one, I think it is green boy. I will put my trust in my Buddy to guide Rebecca to give us a puppy we need and who needs us the most.


----------



## damita

Personalities of the little stinkers are as follows : Girl is hell on wheels and needs an experienced owner who will make sure to set rules and have her follow them - she beats on everyone and thinks she is "all that" - Black boy is by far the noisiest of them all and is quiet demanding of attention - will go to a home with someone home most of the time and will be an only dog. Blue boy is the largest, MOST laid back puppy I have ever had - he is a sweetheart but prefers things on the quiet side and is the first to sack out after playtime - probably not the best suited for a busy home with active kids and family and Green Boy who is the darkest is my personal favourite (besides having AWESOME structure) he is laid back but still has lots of energy when the time is right - he is very inquisitive about new things but is not demanding (bossy) or dominant. BMF liked the darker boy and I do think it would be a good fit but I would never make someone take a puppy they didn't like  - 4 more sleeps!!!


----------



## KiwiD

Love to hear your interpretation of all their personalities. Green boy sounds like a keeper!


----------



## njoyqd

Your dogs are stunning! Anyone would be lucky get a pup from you! 
So happy BMF will have one. Makes me smile!&#55357;&#56842; Thank you!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

They're all gorgeous! You lucky girl.


----------



## mudEpawz

my vote is still for the green guy! i just love his face


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

damita said:


> Personalities of the little stinkers are as follows : Girl is hell on wheels and needs an experienced owner who will make sure to set rules and have her follow them - she beats on everyone and thinks she is "all that" - Black boy is by far the noisiest of them all and is quiet demanding of attention - will go to a home with someone home most of the time and will be an only dog. Blue boy is the largest, MOST laid back puppy I have ever had - he is a sweetheart but prefers things on the quiet side and is the first to sack out after playtime - probably not the best suited for a busy home with active kids and family and Green Boy who is the darkest is my personal favourite (besides having AWESOME structure) he is laid back but still has lots of energy when the time is right - he is very inquisitive about new things but is not demanding (bossy) or dominant. BMF liked the darker boy and I do think it would be a good fit but I would never make someone take a puppy they didn't like  - 4 more sleeps!!!


So Rebecca has spoken! Now you have the stories attached to the photos.


----------



## Karen519

*Bmf*

BMF

Aw-ww!! Green boy is taking a nap-a boy after my heart!!

What day do you get him?

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-up-1-year/120542-my-boy-born-morning-30.html


----------



## mddolson

Based on personality description, *Green Boy who is the darkest (besides having AWESOME structure) he is laid back but still has lots of energy when the time is right - he is very inquisitive about new things but is not demanding (bossy) or dominant. *I go with Green Boy !

Mike D (Bella's dad).


----------



## Claire's Friend

Oh, I would so want that little girl !!! Sounds like a little pip !!! :::


----------



## HolDaisy

I don't think you'll go wrong with any of them, they all sound just wonderful  It sounds to me like green boy may be the one though  Buddy will help you choose on the day. It's SO exciting for you to be starting this new journey!


----------



## Finn's Fan

You are in the enviable position of choosing from three adorable pups! At this point, between Rebecca and Buddy, you will get the pup you are meant to have, and the little guy will have landed in heaven on earth! Can you even sleep for the anticipation?


----------



## mudEpawz

it official, i addicted to this thread. i cant stop coming to see if there are any puppy updates


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you all for your kind words. I am just overwhelmed with response to this thread. Those questions that most of you asked so many times are still with no answer. Rebecca is ready to let pups go on Sunday but due to some unpredictable things going on we might not be able to make it on Sunday. And his name, we talk about that every day but cant decide. It seems that the right name did not pop up yet.


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. I am just overwhelmed with response to this thread. Those questions that most of you asked so many times are still with no answer. Rebecca is ready to let pups go on Sunday but due to some unpredictable things going on we might not be able to make it on Sunday. And his name, we talk about that every day but cant decide. It seems that the right name did not pop up yet.


Hi V
Been there done that on the name, only took us two weeks before we decide Abby was the name for our little monster! ; )

Mike


----------



## hubbub

When the time is right, he'll be home. When you least expect it, the name will be right. When I brought my girl home, I had a name in mind that just wasn't right. Hannah was never a name I considered, but, in a panic, I said it while calling her and she came running. 

I just know that Buddy's orchestrating everything to line up just so


----------



## Karen519

*Velinka*

Velinka

Does the breeder call them by any names at all or just by color?
When we got our Samoyed, Tonka, he was eight months old -we had a name picked out. We found out his breeder, Cary had named him Tonka and we just loved the name so we kept it. Then we ended up adopting Tucker and we loved that name, too!


----------



## cgriffin

I think once you are there and interact with the pups, the right one will make himself known, happened with me and Toby, mutual love at first sight.
Don't worry about not having a name yet, it took me a while to give Toby his name. Once the pup is home and you start knowing his personality, the name will suddenly come to you.
Good luck! So exciting! Sorry to hear though, that you won't be able to get him Sunday


----------



## coppers-mom

I can't wait for you to get a puppy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm sure Buddy will have a paw in it.:smooch:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Karen519 said:


> Velinka
> 
> Does the breeder call them by any names at all or just by color?
> When we got our Samoyed, Tonka, he was eight months old -we had a name picked out. We found out his breeder, Cary had named him Tonka and we just loved the name so we kept it. Then we ended up adopting Tucker and we loved that name, too!


Colors were given marks the day they were born. She just calls them puppies I think.


----------



## mudEpawz

I agree, i think you will get the puupy that was meant to be for you. As for the name once you get to know you litle champ you will decide on the perfect name.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Tomorrow is the day*

So tomorrow morning we are leaving early and going to pick up our puppy. I am overwhelmed with all kind of emotions. Missing my Buddy so much, wish he is here to help me. Sad for a little one who has to leave his mom and brothers and a sister. Panicking, what if he doesn't like his new home. Upset, what if I mess up. His name did not pop up yet, no name that sounds good enough. My daughter said she is moving into second place, from now on it will be all about little one, she said that's how it was with my Buddy. I am so nervous!


----------



## GoldenMum

Anxiously awaiting a pupdate tomorrow on your new little one.


----------



## Vhuynh2

Don't worry, you will not mess up. Buddy will be there to guide you. The pup will be very lucky to have you as his mom and he will love his new home. I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## Max's Dad

Very excited for you!! You will be great. Puppies are so much fun!


----------



## KiwiD

Safe travels to Ontario tomorrow V. When you finally decide which little boy is coming home with you and you officially hold him for the first time as YOUR boy I'm sure you'll be flooded with emotions. I know I was when I held Kiwi for the first time...tears of happiness mixed with tears for Maddie but at the same time knowing that yes, it is ok to love again, that is what my Maddie would have wanted for us.

It all seems overwhelming now but once you get him home things will quickly fall into place. 

Will be watching for updates!


----------



## KathyL

Velinka, Congratulations!!! How did I ever miss your post back in September????
I feel awful just seeing this now. I had to go back to the beginning to bring myself up-to-date. while reading your first post, I cried (joyful tears) but once the pictures and videos began I haven't stopped smiling. they are absolutely gorgeous pups and they sure are big. You will have a very strong stocky boy. Time to bring out the puppy gates and put the shoes and gloves away. I was going to private message you awhile ago because November stuck in my mind as the puppy date, that must have been the date you mentioned as getting the pup, not birth date. I bet Buddy is just laughing thinking about that crazy little guy running you in circles. Get a good night sleep because you won't see that for a LONG time!!
Love and hugs from Kathy and Harley


----------



## patrice

Buddy's mom:

I could not be happier for you! Don't worry it will all fall into place. Buddy will never leave you, and you will finally be able to give your love away again. Just like it should be--a never ending circle of golden love.


----------



## patrice

One more thing: Here is to celebrating a new beginning! Never forgetting what has passed, but learning to love the new. Just as Buddy would have wanted for you, this I am sure of.

xoxxoxoxo---- Buddy's mom, Patrice


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

Can't wait to see which one you pick (coughblackpuppy)  jk 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDi

You will definitely not mess up. I too, believe that Buddy will be guiding you. Wishing you a safe trip there and back as you embark on this new journey with your little one!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

We can't wait to hear about your new little one. Buddy will be watching over you, I am sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## ScamperJack

Oh Buddy's Mom, I know just what you are going through having just been through it myself.

When Bear died we were beyond grief. And then somehow we felt his gentle self guiding us to find our new little boy. It's a story that is almost too impossible to believe which is why we felt he had a hand in making sure we'd not be sad any longer.

After a 4 1/2 hour drive, as we pulled into the breeder's driveway I burst into tears. Tears of loss, tears of guilt of some sort, tears of fear that I could love this boy as I'd loved my beautiful Bear and tears of joy when I saw that little face peering over the fence at our car. The emotions that were running through me were incredible.

And then I held that squirming soft body and knew instantly that Bear had chosen him for us. I'd swear I saw him smiling back at me through this little guy's wise old soul eyes. He has made us smile again in just the 2 short weeks he has blessed our lives with his happy self. 

I wish you that same joy when you hold your new little one and you WILL know that Buddy is smiling down on you....trust me.

Cheers, Penny


----------



## Claire's Friend

ScamperJack said:


> Oh Buddy's Mom, I know just what you are going through having just been through it myself.
> 
> When Bear died we were beyond grief. And then somehow we felt his gentle self guiding us to find our new little boy. It's a story that is almost too impossible to believe which is why we felt he had a hand in making sure we'd not be sad any longer.
> 
> After a 4 1/2 hour drive, as we pulled into the breeder's driveway I burst into tears. Tears of loss, tears of guilt of some sort, tears of fear that I could love this boy as I'd loved my beautiful Bear and tears of joy when I saw that little face peering over the fence at our car. The emotions that were running through me were incredible.
> 
> 
> 
> And then I held that squirming soft body and knew instantly that Bear had chosen him for us. I'd swear I saw him smiling back at me through this little guy's wise old soul eyes. He has made us smile again in just the 2 short weeks he has blessed our lives with his happy self.
> 
> I wish you that same joy when you hold your new little one and you WILL know that Buddy is smiling down on you....trust me.
> 
> Cheers, Penny


What she said !! THIS, this is exactly what it feels like. So many tears and then so many smiles. I am so happy for you !!!!!!:smooch:


----------



## mudEpawz

Vinnie's Mom said:


> Can't wait to see which one you pick (coughblackpuppy)  jk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


whoops, typo! I think you meant to say "green" lol! haha jk!!


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> So tomorrow morning we are leaving early and going to pick up our puppy. I am overwhelmed with all kind of emotions. Missing my Buddy so much, wish he is here to help me. Sad for a little one who has to leave his mom and brothers and a sister. Panicking, what if he doesn't like his new home. Upset, what if I mess up. His name did not pop up yet, no name that sounds good enough. My daughter said she is moving into second place, from now on it will be all about little one, she said that's how it was with my Buddy. I am so nervous!


Hi V
Lots of prayers for your family tomorrow. Shedding tears of joy for you for you right now. You will do fine and with Buddy watching over you and guiding you everything will be ok. Cry when you have to when you pick up your new boy, trust me there will be tears. When you first hold him it's a feeling unlike any other. There will be many happy faces on this forum tomorrow. I know you will have your hands full but please try to post a picture of your new boy when yo.u can.

Mike


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

We are about to leave soon. Tears are falling down my face. Please keep me in your prayers today. Thank you for everything.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Buddy's mom forever said:


> We are about to leave soon. Tears are falling down my face. Please keep me in your prayers today. Thank you for everything.


i am sending you loads of good wishes. I am so excited for you!!!!


----------



## Rainheart

HAPPY GOTCHA DAY!! So excited for you!


----------



## davebeech

you will be just fine !!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

so exciting have a wonderful first day! Everything is going to go beautifully


----------



## hubbub

BMF, I'm SOOOOO happy for you. I cannot imagine all the emotions running through you right now. I've got tears rolling too 

Wishing you safe travels, peace of mind and remember - we don't mess up, we "learn" (a former neighbor used to say that).


----------



## bljohnson4

So excited for you!!!  I'm sure Buddy is looking down on you and is so happy you will have another friend to play with.


----------



## GoldenMum

Travel Safe...cannot wait for pics!


----------



## Karen519

*V*



Buddy's mom forever said:


> We are about to leave soon. Tears are falling down my face. Please keep me in your prayers today. Thank you for everything.


V

I couldn't be happier for you and Buddy will be with you every step of the way.
Just OPEN your heart to the little guy!!


----------



## Bentleysmom

What a wonderful day for you! Have fun, be safe....send pics


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy Gotcha Day BMF, looking forward to seeing and hearing all about your little guy.

Travel safely!


----------



## cgriffin

V, safe travels!
I am sure Buddy will have a "paw" in chosing your pup today. 
I know my Sam had a hand in helping Toby and I chose each other. I kept telling Toby that I am sure Sam told him to wait for me and that he will recognize me. Judging by all the kisses and tail wags I got when my Toby saw me the first time, I know it worked, lol. 

Good luck! You will be just fine with the new babe, don't worry!
Wishing you lots of puppy kisses, hugs, cuddles and smiles, smiles, smiles today!


----------



## Vhuynh2

I can't wait for pictures, and to hear of all the laughter and joy he will bring you.


----------



## HolDaisy

Have a safe journey. We are all thinking of you. I can understand how you must be feeling, whichever little guy you go with will be so lucky to be coming home with you 
Buddy is with you today, every single step of the way and he is extremely proud of you!

Cannot wait for his introduction later! You have been so kind to all of us that have lost goldens that we are so very excited for you and happy that you are starting this new journey! Take care and update us when you get chance


----------



## LoveisGolden88

Happy gotcha day! Can't wait to see the little guy.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad

Have a great day!! Cannot wait to see pictures.


----------



## inge

Safe travel!


----------



## gold4me

Oh gosh I am so excited for you. I have tears of excitement in my eyes. I just know Buddy is with you every step of the way. I can't wait to hear all about EVERYTHING. Hugs to you and your family and to the new little guy.


----------



## Altairss

Am I the only one who wishes it was tomorrow so we would know which one she picked and to see the pictures lol. This is going to be one well love puppy!


----------



## Yaichi's Mom

Our hearts are with yours today, as is your precious Buddy's.

May this day mark the start of a wonderful beginning and journey for you and your new fur boy.


----------



## mudEpawz

SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!! Happy gotcha day! I cant wait to find out all about the new puppy!!!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Waiting........:wiggle::wiggle::wiggle::wiggle:


----------



## damita

They are on their way home


----------



## cgriffin

I guess you are not going to tell us which pup she picked not to spoil the surprise?


----------



## damita

cgriffin said:


> I guess you are not going to tell us which pup she picked not to spoil the surprise?


Nope  - wouldn't want to spoil the surprise


----------



## Claire's Friend

This is going to be a long 4 hours !!!!!


----------



## Bentleysmom

I'm busy sewing but wanted to stop in and see if the baby was home yet. Back to sewing


----------



## HolDaisy

damita said:


> They are on their way home


Thanks for letting us know  We are in suspense over here!! So excited for them


----------



## damita

I am so happy for her - there were tears but I said only happy tears!


----------



## flykelley

damita said:


> I am so happy for her - there were tears but I said only happy tears!


Lots of happy tears today I would say, there are 54 members following this thread. Praying for a safe return trip home for V and her family. Hoping there will be pictures and a story tonight!

Mike


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

We can't wait to meet the little guy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm so very very happy for you! Can't wait to meet your new little love.


----------



## njoyqd

"Mom, Are we there yet?"


----------



## KathyL

I think there are 100s of us waiting for Velinka's post. It sounds like she is a couple of hours away from the breeder so I guess I will come back in a couple of hours.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

I know. I've checked back a hundred times today!


----------



## Vhuynh2

Me too! Just got out of class with Molly and first thing I did was check this thread!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## flykelley

I have a feeling this is the most watched thread today, myself I have checked it about 8 time's already.

Mike


----------



## Max's Dad

Me too. I have checked it several times . . .


----------



## HolDaisy

flykelley said:


> I have a feeling this is the most watched thread today, myself I have checked it about 8 time's already.
> 
> Mike


I think you're right  Cannot wait for an update from Buddy's Mom


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

:doh::doh:I can't believe that I didn't realize that today was the day. I'm reading the posts from last evening kicking myself.:doh:

V, I'm so, so happy for you. My heart is bursting & I'm crying very happy tears. The first moment I saw Maddie & had her in my arms was one of my most memorable of my life. I cried like a baby, then she tried to eat my nose.

This is a day you will never forget! Buddy's been with you the entire way & is smiling his beautiful golden smile now that he knows you're going to be happy & complete again.

Love & hugs.


----------



## mybuddy

V...where are you?????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## cgriffin

Nerve wrecking, lol. 
There is probably so much going on with the pup at home now, last thing on BMF's mind is to go online.


----------



## inge

Sigh........


----------



## HolDaisy

Buddy's Mom we're all still here waiting for you haha!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Can't wait to see the pictures and hear about his gotcha day!


----------



## Bentleysmom

We may not hear from her until tomorrow which would be perfectly understandable, she sure deserves some happy, private time ♥


----------



## damita

Just got word that they made it home safe and sound and he already has a name  - V sounds pretty pooped out so we might not hear from her until later but I know how many are thinking of her and her new boy so I thought I would let you all know


----------



## HolDaisy

I bet she's exhausted, yeah will probably be tomorrow - she'll be very busy lol.

Thanks for letting us know they got back safe  excited to hear his name!


----------



## Claire's Friend

She's on line now !!!!!


----------



## GoldenMum

Patiently waiting..........and waiting.........and waiting!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you all for your kind words. We arrived home more than 2 hours ago but it is so busy here. It was my BIL and I going to pick up the puppy today. My husband had to go on a trip, he loved green boy and keep phoning me today asking did we get him, yes with Rebecca's great help green boy came home with us. As soon as I entered the room he was the first one to greet me. There were tears, lots of tears now I am tired and happy. He was a little bit car sick but was very good boy. He is finally talking nap now after play in the snow in the back yard for half an hour, he just loved the snow. To my great surprise there were presents waiting for us at Rebecca's place sent from Jordan (Claire's Friend) and Tobynator (Dallas Gold), thank you so much for lovely presents and cards. 
Thank you Rebecca for giving me the best present, my sweet boy.
And his name is Charlie.


----------



## Vhuynh2

Welcome home Charlie! Thanks for the update.. You're going to be busy for quite a while!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum

So very very happy to hear you're home safe and sound! Welcome home Charlie!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend

:banana::banana::banana::jamming::welcome:arty:arty::artydude:artydude:yipee::yipee:
WELCOME HOME CHARLIE !!!!!!


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. We arrived home more than 2 hours ago but it is so busy here. It was my BIL and I going to pick up the puppy today. My husband had to go on a trip, he loved green boy and keep phoning me today asking did we get him, yes with Rebecca's great help green boy came home with us. As soon as I entered the room he was the first one to greet me. There were tears, lots of tears now I am tired and happy. He was a little bit car sick but was very good boy. He is finally talking nap now after play in the snow in the back yard for half an hour, he just loved the snow. To my great surprise there were presents waiting for us at Rebecca's place sent from Jordan (Claire's Friend) and Tobynator (Dallas Gold), thank you so much for lovely presents and cards.
> And his name is Charlie.


V thanks so much for the update, all is right with the world tonight. Many prayers have been answered today. I know it was a long hard day, but its a new journey for you and Charlie. Get some rest if you can, updates when you have time and of course picture. Sweet dreams Charlie, know that Buddy is there watching over you and your new mom.

P.S. I can rest easy tonight know you guys made it home ok,

Mike


----------



## Tennyson

Not many things make me smile lately. You bringing Charlie home took care of that.
Now just rest and relax and enjoy Charlie.


----------



## HolDaisy

Yay you got green boy, sounds like it was meant to be  Welcome home Charlie!! Just love his name, it's so cute  Buddy will be smiling down with the biggest golden smile EVER today!

Thanks for the update and looking forward to hearing more when you get chance


----------



## bljohnson4

Charlie is the perfect name! Congrats .


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

Welcome home Charlie! I can't wait to see your sweet face.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

Congratulations! I am soooo happy for you! I love the name Charlie!
Seems like it was a match made in heaven. 
I hope you can get some rest, enjoy your sweet babe! You will probably be up several times tonight, but they are so worth it, aren't they?


----------



## PrincessDi

Very happy for you Velinka! That is one lucky boy, though he doesn't yet know that! Green Boy was my pick!


----------



## Buddysmyheart

My heart is so happy for you, Velinka! I love the name Charlie, what a sweet, little "golden" gift!


----------



## KiwiD

Welcome home Charlie!!! I can just imagine him romping around in the snow. Hope you get some sleep tonight, it's been a big day for all.


----------



## Max's Dad

Welcome to your new home, Charlie. So happy to hear the great news. Have fun!!!


----------



## patrice

Charlie is a great name! Welcome home dear puppy, welcome home.


----------



## Rainheart

Welcome Charlie!! How wonderful for you and little green boy! So happy for you guys!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

I'm so glad you made it home safe & sound with your Charlie. A happy, yet a mixed emotional day.

I'm going to be very honest, I'm so happy for you right now, I can't think of words to express myself.

Love & hugs to you & Charlie & Buddy.


----------



## njoyqd

Can only imagine how happy, exhausted you must be.
Glad you are home safe with sweet Charlie. 
Get some rest. Kiss that sweet boy. You are both loved sooooo much!
Can you feel it?
❤ Dale


----------



## inge

Welcome home, Charlie!


----------



## damita

This is Charlie!!!


----------



## KathyL

Welcome Charlie! Little do you know that you have a huge following already. I'm sure Charlie will crash tonight and be up bright and early tomorrow morning. I hope you also get a good night sleep Velinka.


----------



## KiwiD

Oh my gosh that is one beautiful boy Rebecca!!!! He's perfect Velinka


----------



## Rainheart

Oh my he is a BEAUTIFUL boy!! I love him!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Oh my, he is absolutely gorgeous. Thank you so much Rebecca! You've helped many dreams come true.


----------



## Skipperella

Beautiful!!! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## GoldenMum

Charlie is perfect! I am sure Buddy approves!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Welcome home, Charlie! You are a handsome boy! He is so cute!


----------



## Doug

What a sweet little boy. Congratulations!
This little guy has already brought so many smiles to people's faces all over the world and so the healing begins.
Can't wait to hear about all of the fun and games that have only just begun


----------



## SMBC

Congratulations!! I am so happy for you, your family and for Charlie! Enjoy your new little one and know that Buddy is always with you. 

Thank you so much for sharing your experience and I hope that I can experience the joy of getting a new puppy soon too!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

ooooh, Charlie is just too adorable for words! Welcome to the forum, Charlie, so many here are already in love with you!


----------



## love never dies

Charlie is so cute! so adorable!


----------



## Lucky Penny

I am so happy for you! Congratulations on your new boy. I can see in Charlie's eyes that he came onto this earth to be with you. Enjoy those puppy kisses, and get plenty of rest!


----------



## amy22

Welcome home Charlie!!  he sure is adorable!!!


----------



## Laurie

Congratulations on your new little boy!!! Charlie doesn't realize how lucky of a boy he is!! He's gorgeous.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom

Welcome home little sweet Charlie :wave:

All of our hearts here and those on Rainbow Bridge are smiling and sending you both love!!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

Hi Charlie...I Love your Face!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

He is a doll! My daughter cant believe how cute Charlie is.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Velinka, he's perfect! I'm smiling & crying at the same time...for you.


----------



## Vhuynh2

Oh no.. That's too much.. Too cute!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoveisGolden88

damita said:


> View attachment 121729
> 
> 
> This is Charlie!!!


Not gonna lie, this cute face took my breath away a little bit! Congrats and welcome home, Charlie!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## love never dies

Love the middle pic - Charlie is not only cute, handsome... and lovable --> golden smile  Thank you


----------



## laprincessa

Max says that Charlie is his new best friend. And dats dat bowt dat.

We're in love. Crying and smiling at the same time. So happy for you.


----------



## Zuca's mom

When I first started lurking, yours was one of the first stories I read. I cried so many tears for you. I am so happy you have Charlie to help you heal. He is so cute now but his profile pic shows how noble he will grow to be. Love him.


----------



## KathyL

Oh he is sooooo cute! I love the picture of him sitting in the car -- he just looks so "grown-up". He has good bone structure and will be a sturdy golden boy. It sounded like you had quite a drive, I'm glad the trip went well for you.


----------



## HolDaisy

Oh my he is TOO CUTE FOR WORDS!! That little sweet face  I can see already how happy and excited he is to be joining your family and helping to heal your heart. He's such a handsome little guy, he's going to grow up into a very striking looking gorgeous boy, just beautiful!

Buddy wanted to send you a very special golden and I think he has definitely done that with Charlie! Hopefully he won't keep you awake too much tonight, I bet he's so tired after his journey and play in the snow. We are all so happy for you and your family!


----------



## KiwiD

V, he is too adorable. I can almost smell the puppy breath from here


----------



## mudEpawz

Congradulations!!!!! I am so happy for you! Charlie is a great name! I bet it fits him perfectly. I am just in LOVE with his sweet little face. look at that nose and those ears.... awwwwww :--heart:



Buddy's mom forever said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. We arrived home more than 2 hours ago but it is so busy here. It was my BIL and I going to pick up the puppy today. My husband had to go on a trip, he loved green boy and keep phoning me today asking did we get him, yes with Rebecca's great help green boy came home with us. As soon as I entered the room he was the first one to greet me. There were tears, lots of tears now I am tired and happy. He was a little bit car sick but was very good boy. He is finally talking nap now after play in the snow in the back yard for half an hour, he just loved the snow. To my great surprise there were presents waiting for us at Rebecca's place sent from Jordan (Claire's Friend) and Tobynator (Dallas Gold), thank you so much for lovely presents and cards.
> Thank you Rebecca for giving me the best present, my sweet boy.
> And his name is Charlie.


----------



## Tennyson

Yup! He's a keeper, V. :wave:
Great looking pup.


----------



## hubbub

Buddy's mom forever said:


> He is a doll! My daughter cant believe how cute Charlie is.


What a DOLL!! Congratulations on your new addition - - count us in on the Charlie fan club


----------



## gold4me

Oh Oh Oh I am so happy for you. Charlie is PRECIOUS!!!!!
:woot2::banana::artydude:artydude:artydude


----------



## Lucky Penny

He is to adorable. Your daughter is right, he is so cute!!! Can't wait to hear about his first night!


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR

OMG!!!! Welcome home Charlie!!!! BMF he is perfect!!! I am so so happy for you, I don't post much but I follow you and know what you have been through, I am so glad that Buddy put Charlie in your life, I am sure he will help heal you heart. Hugs, Olga


----------



## cgriffin

Charlie is so precious!


----------



## ScottyUSN

Congratulations to you and your now complete family. Charlie is VERY cute and lucky to have his new family!


----------



## Max's Dad

Charlie is very adorable. Thanks for posting the photos!


----------



## njoyqd

Oh my GOODNESS! 
What an absolutely precious perfect puppy! 
You are both going to have wonderful adventures!
So happy for you!
Phoebe sends smooches!
❤Dale


----------



## T-Joy

OMG Charlie is absolutely GORGEOUS!!! Whauuuu what a pretty pappy! 

God bless you Velinka, all your family and Baddy's little brother Charlie. We want you to know that we are all very, very happy for you!
We wish you health, joy, happiness and long and safe life together! 

Joy, Love & Light

Tania, Bob, Joy and Berry 

PS uh kakva njuskica, predivan je!!! podsetio nas je na malu Joy, sve nam oci zasuzise od srece! ziveli!!!


----------



## mybuddy

Welcome home Charlie!!!

Guess what? You have the best new family in the world. And you know what else? You are the cutest thing ever!!!!!!!

One more thing.....beef is really yummy but you will learn that later 

We love you!


----------



## Claudia M

Charlie is one precious little golden. I love all his pictures! Can't wait for more and more updates on him.


----------



## SandyK

Congrats!!! Charlie is sooo cute!!! Can't wait to see more pictures!! I am so happy for you and I am sure Buddy is too!! Welcome to your new home Charlie...you have a great mom!!


----------



## dborgers

Oh, my god is he cute!!! We're all so happy for you, V. YEAH!! 

The pic of him crashed out by his dish says a thousand words.


----------



## Karen519

*Charlie*

Velinka and Rebecca:

Charlie is just beautiful and I love his name!!
I know Buddy approves!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Omg he is the most beautiful puppy! I love his name, such a friendly name for such a smiley boy. That shot of his tongue hanging out in the car is beyond adorable. I'm so happy for you and I can't imagine how it must feel for Rebecca to know that she created a life that could bring so much happiness.


----------



## MercyMom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. We arrived home more than 2 hours ago but it is so busy here. It was my BIL and I going to pick up the puppy today. My husband had to go on a trip, he loved green boy and keep phoning me today asking did we get him, yes with Rebecca's great help green boy came home with us. As soon as I entered the room he was the first one to greet me. There were tears, lots of tears now I am tired and happy. He was a little bit car sick but was very good boy. He is finally talking nap now after play in the snow in the back yard for half an hour, he just loved the snow. To my great surprise there were presents waiting for us at Rebecca's place sent from Jordan (Claire's Friend) and Tobynator (Dallas Gold), thank you so much for lovely presents and cards.
> Thank you Rebecca for giving me the best present, my sweet boy.
> And his name is Charlie.


I am just reading this now. I was so busy last night taking care of things. I am so glad your got Green Boy! That one was my favorite!


----------



## MercyMom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> He is a doll! My daughter cant believe how cute Charlie is.


Oh, what a precious darling he is! Welcome home Charlie!


----------



## PrincessDi

Seriously, the cute factor is a 10++++++++++++. What a sweet and lovely boy!


----------



## mddolson

*Charlie!*

He's adorable. So happy for you.
Now let the games begin!

Mike D (Bella's dad).


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Welcome home little Charlie. Congratulations BMF on your new boy, he's so adorable and absolutley beautiful.

This is the beginning of a new wonderful adventure and journey for you. Enjoy every moment and every step of the way.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Charlie, you are absolutely perfect and you will have the best life!


----------



## *Laura*

I am just so happy for you to have your little Charlie home with you. He is so cute!!! Looking forward to many more pictures and updates


----------



## Sweet Girl

I have missed the past few days of updates - just getting caught up. And that little face is just the thing to start pulling me out of my sad haze. he is just adorable. I'm so glad you got the green boy you hoped for. What a lucky pup.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I really don't know how to thank you. You all are so kind and supportive, your posts brought me to tears as much as Charlie made me busy. When I first signed to this forum, lost and lonely, in so much pain after the loss of my Buddy I never though about this day, about new puppy who will be welcomed by so many. Thank you all, your kind words, care and support help me survive last 18 months. God bless!


----------



## Dallas Gold

BMF, I just got back into town late last night and I LOVE your little boy! Charlie is so adorable- I am beyond thrilled for you and your family! A lot of us having been praying for you to find a new golden love in your life and our dreams and wishes came true! Enjoy your little boy and give him lots of ear rubs and hugs from his Auntie Anne in Dallas! Thank you Damita for being the person to make so many of us here on the forum so happy!


----------



## Karen519

*Charlie*

Charlie couldn't be more precious!!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Big congrats on your new boy!


----------



## damita

MillionsofPeaches said:


> Omg he is the most beautiful puppy! I love his name, such a friendly name for such a smiley boy. That shot of his tongue hanging out in the car is beyond adorable. I'm so happy for you and I can't imagine how it must feel for Rebecca to know that she created a life that could bring so much happiness.


That is one of the biggest reasons I do it


----------



## Karen519

*Charlie*

I've been going through all of the pages looking for Charlie's pictures and here they are.

Charlie is one of the cutest pups I've ever seen and I love how he sleeps by his food!!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-up-1-year/120542-my-boy-born-morning-44.html


----------



## HolDaisy

Karen519 said:


> I've been going through all of the pages looking for Charlie's pictures and here they are.
> 
> Charlie is one of the cutest pups I've ever seen and I love how he sleeps by his food!!
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-up-1-year/120542-my-boy-born-morning-44.html


Charlie really is one of the cutest pups ever! Love him sleeping with his little ear in the dish  way too adorable!! Hope that he had a good first night and is settling into his new home


----------



## OutWest

Just catching up... So glad that Green Boy is home... I love the name Charlie for him. He looks like a Charlie! Best wishes for many years of wags and licks.
arty::heartbeatarty::heartbeatarty:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Charlie is such a little cutie! I'm sure Buddy is watching over him.


----------



## Tennyson

With Charlie's popularity I think he could give PM Harper a run for the money. Keep that in the back of your mind, V.
Beautiful pup!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

What a beautiful pup. He looks very bright and curious too.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Unbelievable happened today!*

I took Charlie outside today, he pooped and I picked it up, my phone rang so I just grabbed Charlie left bag there on the snow and we run back into the house. Later on we were out, he pooped again so I just grabbed bag I left earlier to add a poop in it. Something dropped down on the snow and it was moving. I looked closer, it was a ladybug! The ladybug in November on the snow slowly moving! Those of you who read my Bud's thread will remember I mentioned he sends me ladybugs. What a beautiful sign of my Buddy's spirit presence with us today!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

awww that just made my heart smile <3


----------



## mybuddy

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I took Charlie outside today, he pooped and I picked it up, my phone rang so I just grabbed Charlie left bag there on the snow and we run back into the house. Later on we were out, he pooped again so I just grabbed bag I left earlier to add a poop in it. Something dropped down on the snow and it was moving. I looked closer, it was a ladybug! The ladybug in November on the snow slowly moving! Those of you who read my Bud's thread will remember I mentioned he sends me ladybugs. What a beautiful sign of my Buddy's spirit presence with us today!


 
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh......I love hearing things like that!!!!! It just makes my whole day. I love you, Charlie and the sweetest ladybug angel Buddy. :--heart::--heart::--heart:


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw wow what a fantastic sign from your angel! He most certainly is with you and Charlie, and that was his way of letting you know. He must be thinking it's pretty funny watching you try and housetrain the baby golden 

Whenever I see a ladybug it will always make me think of Buddy


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

Lady Bug...Sweet!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Reading about Buddy's ladybugs gave me chills. A sign from your boy to you & Charlie.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Wonderful that your angel boy dropped by to give you a big sign of approval!


----------



## Bentleysmom

That is so cool!! Thanks for sharing such a personal experience with us, I have the biggest smile on my face right now!


----------



## dborgers

The scores for Charlie's cuteness factor are in:


----------



## mudEpawz

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I took Charlie outside today, he pooped and I picked it up, my phone rang so I just grabbed Charlie left bag there on the snow and we run back into the house. Later on we were out, he pooped again so I just grabbed bag I left earlier to add a poop in it. Something dropped down on the snow and it was moving. I looked closer, it was a ladybug! The ladybug in November on the snow slowly moving! Those of you who read my Bud's thread will remember I mentioned he sends me ladybugs. What a beautiful sign of my Buddy's spirit presence with us today!


that story melt my heart. its official, buddy has sent you charlie:heartbeat


----------



## KathyL

The ladybug -- that gave me a chill too. Remember a few months ago there was a thread (I think on this forum) about "signs". I've often noticed things like rainbows or flowers that appear out of nowhere and I like to believe they are a sign because they always appear around a certain special date.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

That ladybug was definitely from Buddy- how wonderful is that?!


----------



## T-Joy

Wauuu what a great sign!!! 

:--heart::--heart:amazing!!!

jezim se jer je to velika ISTINA !


----------



## Dallas Gold

That's the perfect sign from your precious Buddy. I'm just so happy for you!


----------



## T-Joy

A message from Buddy, just received, for his little brother Charlie... with Love !!!:--heart:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07IVqpreNeM&feature=related

wonderful french song !

We love you!


----------



## hubbub

We're big ladybug fans here - go Buddy - keep sending those signs to remind your mom that you're always with her. 

BTW, have you seen ladybugs in the various stages? There might be more around you than you think 

Ladybug Larvae


----------



## gold4me

Awwww that gives me goose bumps. Buddy is giving you his approval.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

I am also so, so happy for you. We'll never meet but you touched me with your story. We lost a golden dog too (as have many of this forum), and know how hard it is.

I think most everyone on the forum has been rooting for you and now for Charlie. Delighted that you two are now together.


----------



## Thalie

Oh, sweet and delightful Charlie, you do not know it yet but you have it made, buddy boy. You are so loved and will be taken such a wonderful care of. Yesterday was your happy day, indeed and it could not be more fitting since you brought so much happiness with you.

Thrilled for you and your family.


----------



## SandyK

So glad Buddy sent you a sign!! How could he not approve?! Charlie is going to help you love again!!


----------



## Karen519

*V*



Buddy's mom forever said:


> I took Charlie outside today, he pooped and I picked it up, my phone rang so I just grabbed Charlie left bag there on the snow and we run back into the house. Later on we were out, he pooped again so I just grabbed bag I left earlier to add a poop in it. Something dropped down on the snow and it was moving. I looked closer, it was a ladybug! The ladybug in November on the snow slowly moving! Those of you who read my Bud's thread will remember I mentioned he sends me ladybugs. What a beautiful sign of my Buddy's spirit presence with us today!


Velinka: I got chills reading this! We all knew that Buddy would approve of little Charlie, because his Mom is happy once more!!


----------



## goldensmum

Oh my that little guy is way off the cuteotmeter reading - Charlie you are one very lucky pupster. So very pleased for you both and to have a sign from Buddy as well,


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm officially putting in a request for more pictures of your adorable little Charlie, please, please, please.............

What a beautiful gift and sign from Buddy.


----------



## *Laura*

A ladybug in the snow..... what a wonderful sign from your sweet Buddy. He is watching over you.

....and I'd like to second Carolina Mom's request for more pictures please of your adorable Charlie.


----------



## njoyqd

A ladybug in November, in the SNOW! 
What are the chances? Definitely Buddy's message to you. "All is well."
We can't get enough of your updates!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Wow. I so believe in things like that. That was definitely a sign from Buddy. That must have meant the world to you.


----------



## Dallas Gold

BMF, your Buddy sent me a sign this afternoon in the form of a ladybug!!! I was running errands and was backing up from my parking spot when I felt something on my hand--it was a ladybug! I was so excited because I think your Buddy was telling me that he had his paws in bringing you little Charlie and he was also telling me he's happy with things now! Woo hoo!! I LOVE it!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Just a quick update on Charlie for those who wonder how we are doing. My heart will be able to heal one day if I survive Charlie's puppyhood without heart attach running after him. He is full of energy and running all the time. I had a few complains so far that I am very slow with food and then when food is ready he goes back to play and I have to stop him and hand feed him. It is new to me as I never did it with my daughter and my Buddy. No issue at all with potty training he wants to go outside 20 times a day, snow is there lots of fun. Crate training is different story, he goes in and out with door open but if I close it he is barking loud trying to get out as soon as he finishes with his treats. Charlie is very smart, surprised me couple times the way he is solving the problems. He is missing his brothers and sister at night when he is looking thru the door glass and see his reflection he is crying to go out and then looking for them in the sunroom. That makes me sad, I hope he will realize that we are his family now and be happy with us.
So as you can see we are doing great, he is just a pup and I am his mom trying my best.


----------



## inge

It sounds like he is doing great!


----------



## Max's Dad

Sounds like a puppy and everything is going great. You are his new pack and he will learn that quickly.


----------



## damita

And you are doing a great job V!!! Hang in there - I told you to get as much sleep as you could - LOL!

For the food, put it down and give him 15 mins then take away whatever is left, same again at the next meal - promise that within a day or two at the most - he will get that dish clean. Hand feeding can (not saying will but can) create a fussy/picky eater - trust me he has plenty of meat on his bones and it will NOT hurt him to miss a meal or two to get the picture


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sending you lots of positive thoughts and vibes to make it through these first few days/weeks until you get that routine down with Charlie! He sounds like a very smart boy! No doubt Buddy is looking down and laughing!


----------



## patrice

I gave Lucky his food from his breeder: Life's Abudence. He seemed to like it, it never was a problem. However, I put him on a routine. Feeding four times a day, pick up the bowl when he didn't eat. I think they need a routine. It establishes good wake/sleep/potty cycles. I think he will be used to his new pack very soon.. Lucky adjusted so quickly. Let me know if you ever have questions.. This has been my life for the last 10 months......


----------



## HolDaisy

It sounds like you're doing a great job so far with Charlie, and bless him - I just love his little personality already 
He'll soon settle into a routine and your home, those first few early days everything is new and exciting for him, a new family, sights, smells.

Buddy will be so proud!, and when you get a minute to yourself when you're not chasing him round lol we'd love to see more pics of his adorable little smiley face


----------



## Lucky Penny

The lady bug made me smile. Charlie sounds like he is keeping you busy! He is adorable!


----------



## cgriffin

Oh, the trials of puppyhood, lol. 
Hang in there, you are a great mom!


----------



## gold4me

Sounds like you are on top of things. Oh those puppy days. : Thank you for the update!!!!


----------



## laprincessa

and there was a ladybug on my porch today

thank you, Buddy


----------



## mm03gn

Wow it sounds like Charlie is doing just great! (Love his name by the way!). 

If I could just give one small piece of advice it would be to not hand feed him... Of course he prefers it because he already loves his new mommy . But you don't want to let him train you to do that... It will get very tiring for you at mealtimes! 

Can't wait to hear tons more stories and see more pictures!!

Welcome home Charlie!!!!!


----------



## SandyK

Love the update...made me laugh!! Oh the joys of puppyhood!! You will be fine and things will get easier. Sure he misses his brothers and sister, but he will adjust. I have noticed you must go to bed earlier now...we used to be on at the same time. It's ok...Charlie needs you to get your rest!!


----------



## flykelley

Hi V
Those days sound a lot like mine. Abby hasn't had a problem with eating in fact she seems hungry all the time. Yes puppy's run a lot and they can be pretty fast. She will get through the crate issue's, its a pain but it doesn't take long. Enjoy Charlie and all of his cuteness he is a keeper for sure. Rest when you can, because you never know when the puppy is going to let you have a few minutes to yourself.

Mike


----------



## Sweet Girl

Aw, he sounds like he is doing a good job working his way into your heart. What a love. 

But, um, I think we need more pictures....


----------



## PrincessDi

Velinka, you are doing a wonderful job. With a warm heart as yours, you will never go wrong. Charlie is just now beginning to learn what a lucky boy he is, that you're his forever Mommy!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Just catching up on 5 new pages to your thread :curtain: Speaks volumes as to how happy we are for you  More pictures needed of course :


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

mm03gn said:


> Wow it sounds like Charlie is doing just great! (Love his name by the way!).
> 
> If I could just give one small piece of advice it would be to not hand feed him... Of course he prefers it because he already loves his new mommy . But you don't want to let him train you to do that... It will get very tiring for you at mealtimes!
> 
> Can't wait to hear tons more stories and see more pictures!!
> 
> Welcome home Charlie!!!!!


He gets so excited when I take his food out barking and going around the table, than eats 10 seconds and goes back to play. I am sure Charlie knows about "slow grow plan" for goldens and decided to educate me.
I always wonder why people do not put pictures of their pups so often. Now I know, you have to live to believe. By the time I have a camera ready he is on the other end of backyard digging a hole thru the snow right into a dirt.



SandyK said:


> Love the update...made me laugh!! Oh the joys of puppyhood!! You will be fine and things will get easier. Sure he misses his brothers and sister, but he will adjust. I have noticed you must go to bed earlier now...we used to be on at the same time. It's ok...Charlie needs you to get your rest!!


Sandy no late or early any more, I sleep when Charlie sleeps. I feel so bad there are many right now who have really hard time and I am too busy with Charlie to give any support. I keep them all in my prayers that's at least I can do.


Unfortunately with my skills I am not even close to capture the cuteness of Charlie.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He's so cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## PrincessDi

He's a natural at being cute! I'm sure that he is growing into quite the Momma's Boy!


----------



## dborgers

Cuteness factor has gone off the charts!!

You need to spend your time with Charlie  I'm having a ton of fun watching this develop, and now watching Charlie develop. What a cutie!!

Charlie: "I've been wanting to eat "Air Bud", the book. Thanks mom!!"


----------



## gold4me

I love the pictures. Charlie is sooooo cute.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thank you for the gorgeous pics of little baby Charlie!! 
I seriously think he gets cuter on every photo, he's so fluffy and those big paws are just too adorable!

No-one minds that you can't post on the forum much right now so don't worry at all  we're all just so happy that you have Charlie in your life and are having lots of fun with him. It's important time in those early days to bond with him and help him settle into his new home and we're all just so happy for you!

Give him a big hug from us


----------



## KiwiD

V, he is sooo adorable and looks so snuggly soft. I hope he's bringing you lots of smiles, cause he sure is bringing them to all of us


----------



## Max's Dad

Charlie is so adorable and fluffy. Love the shot of him reading.


----------



## Vhuynh2

I love these updates.. I am really going to enjoy seeing him grow and reading about your adventures with him!


----------



## Buddysmyheart

Charlie is absolutely adorable! it does all of our hearts good to see you happy and healing. (because as your heart heals, ours do too!) Charlie is going to bring you so much love, and he is so lucky to have you as his Mama!


----------



## penparson

Welcome home Charlie! He looks like a real sweetheart and I'm sure Buddy's there guiding him. Be patient with him - I was in your shoes two years ago (Dec. 5 gotcha day). It's a challenge going from an older dog - my Reuben was almost 15 - to a puppy! But they grow up, and eventually you'll be able to reflect on puppyhood with laughter and joy.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I don't know... if he's actually cuter than those photos in real life??? That would be off the charts in cuteness. What a puff ball. He's such a pretty colour.


----------



## *Laura*

Charlie is so cute!!! Thanks for the pictures. He's a lucky boy that you are his Mom


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks for the pics. Charlie is such a cute little fluff ball, lol.


----------



## T-Joy

Thanks for sharing! We are so happy to see him again and again. He is such a cutie, can't find another word 

He is reminding us of Joy's childhood and all crazy things she used to do. And yes, we understand you, we also used to sleep when she was sleeping.First 3 weeks we were both on holiday and completely devoted to her. <3

And please, as soon as you can send us more photos ! :smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold

What a cutie pie! With a face like his not getting sleep is worth it because you get to gaze at pure beauty!


----------



## KathyL

I just saw the pictures of him and he is definitely full of mischief -- look what you have to look forward for quite a few months!! For me when I got a puppy I seemed to always have fogotten just how much energy they have. It will be fun to see how he changes and grows into his personality. Golden are just beautiful, all very different but equally beautiful.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

cute cute cute!!! He is so fuzzy!


----------



## Dwyllis

Congratulations! Wow ....you must be so excited. I am very new to this forum, but I have picked up from all that's been said above, that you lost Buddy. That must have been enormously difficult, but this little man will help to heal that pain in your heart & that gap in your life. He will never replace Buddy, but he will become the new focus in your day. 

When love becomes loss ...and loss becomes a memory ....that memory becomes a treasure.


----------



## love never dies

*Happy Memories.*




V - I also like this one particular - are you going to frame many many pics


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

He is too cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The new pics of Charlie are great, he's such an adorable little guy. 

Enjoy your boy and have fun!


----------



## goldensmum

So glad to hear that Charlie is keeping you on your toes - and oh boy those pictures too gorgeous for words.

Although Charlie may be missing his siblings a little bit, I think he knows you are his new family and he will have a helping paw from Buddy.

Keep the pictures and updates coming - they grow so quickly


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Little Charlie is doing great!*

We are settling down nicely, learning a lot from each other.
When he is not too busy biting my hands or hanging on my sweatpants he is trying to help as much as he can.


----------



## Vhuynh2

Charlie is such a good boy helping mom out with the dishes!! Go Charlie!!


----------



## Max's Dad

Charlie is just too cute. Love the shot of him looking in the dishwasher.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

I love Charlie 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Heartwarming pictures  He looks so precious napping after all that housework


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful photos, thanks for sharing! He looks like he's settled in very well already  and the pic of him in the dishwasher is too cute for words


----------



## mm03gn

What a cutie!! I love Charlie!! Have you fallen in love yet??


----------



## hubbub

Buddy's mom forever said:


> When he is not too busy biting my hands or hanging on my sweatpants he is trying to help as much as he can.


I had to laugh at this. I still have a nice collection of shirts with tiny holes in them from Hannah jumping up and grabbing them all those years ago. Great pictures too


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

It looks like Charlie is going to be your pre-wash for dishes, just like Fozzie was-too cute! He is adorable!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

Soooo darling!


----------



## Karen519

*Charlie*

What is Charlie chewing on in the third picture?
He has got to be one of the cutest puppies ever!!! Love him standing on the Dishwasher door! Just so he doesn't start to lick the plates like my Snobear and Tonka.
I love the one of Charlie passed out sleeping!!


----------



## Dwyllis

Charlie sounds adorable. Have you tried covering the crate completely. That's what my trainer told me to do when Loki barked in his crate & it worked right away. I use towels so that here are little gaps to let fresh air in. He now dashes into his crate at bedtime & falls asleep straight away. I don't use the crate during the day or the evening, just overnight. I use a puppy playpen if I am out of the house, otherwise he is with me. You will survive .....it just doesn't feel like it right now lol. Loki is four months old & I still occasionally have moments when I feel like that. But he gets better everyday & I can see how great it will be when he is older.


----------



## Karen519

*Charlie*

I agree with Dwyllis about putting a sheet or towels on top, back and sides of crate-we left the door area uncovered. It creates a DEN feeling-dogs are very comfortable in a den!!


----------



## love never dies

Charlie - so so adorable. You must be busy having so much fun with Charlie.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Karen519 said:


> What is Charlie chewing on in the third picture?


He is chewing bully stick, sometimes it makes him busy for whole 5 minutes.




Dwyllis said:


> Charlie sounds adorable. Have you tried covering the crate completely. That's what my trainer told me to do when Loki barked in his crate & it worked right away. I use towels so that here are little gaps to let fresh air in. He now dashes into his crate at bedtime & falls asleep straight away. I don't use the crate during the day or the evening, just overnight. I use a puppy playpen if I am out of the house, otherwise he is with me. You will survive .....it just doesn't feel like it right now lol. Loki is four months old & I still occasionally have moments when I feel like that. But he gets better everyday & I can see how great it will be when he is older.


His crate is covered with dark blue very light bed sheet, he eats his food there and threats but still is not happy to be locked there especially at day time.
He barks his head off every time I have his food bowl in my hands to get his food as soon as possible then eats 1/2 of it and runs back to play.


Charlie's life motto is *"never give up"*, no matter what mom does to distract you *never* give up.

.


----------



## *Laura*

Charlie's life motto is "never give up", no matter what mom does to distract you never give up

Haha.....You have a very smart little guy there....and cute too


----------



## LeilaM

Thanks so much for sharing your first days with Charlie with us. He is adorable. Those of us waiting for or looking for puppies get to live vicariously through you until we are able to bring home our own furry friends


----------



## Karen519

*V*

So that's a bully stick-I need to try those for Tucker and Tonka.
I love hearing about and seeing Charlie-what a doll face!
I bet Buddy is smiling ear-to-ear, as he watches with Smooch and Snobear from the Rainbow Bridge!!


----------



## MercyMom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> We are settling down nicely, learning a lot from each other.
> When he is not too busy biting my hands or hanging on my sweatpants he is trying to help as much as he can.


He is so adorable!


----------



## Discoverer

Buddy's mom forever said:


>


I love this one. It's priceless.


----------



## Doug

Thank you for also taking the time to share your adventures with gorgeous Charlie. Goldens are great healers. He seems to be doing his job very well by entertaining you and thanks to your generosity healing and entertaining others around the world too.

You have brought back my own memories of those intense puppy days. I remember Hudson eating my diary and losing all of my work records up to the date of when we go him. I remember Tia being tangled up my my blinds and biting me with those sharp puppy teeth. The correcting dust buster and smell of Euchalyptus oil became by best friends. Today as I look at my majestic golden buddies there is not a hint of a single antic that they put me through. I am so glad that you are taking lots of photos because the time does pass by so quickly and it is amazing how quickly we forget.

Thank you for your support as we go through this rough time with Tia's cancer diagnosis. It really is heart warming.


----------



## dborgers

> He is chewing bully stick, sometimes it makes him busy for whole 5 minutes.
> 
> Charlie's life motto is "never give up", no matter what mom does to distract you never give up.


LOL!!  Such boundless happiness and joy for life.


----------



## Vhuynh2

Buddy's mom forever said:


> He is chewing bully stick, sometimes it makes him busy for whole 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> His crate is covered with dark blue very light bed sheet, he eats his food there and threats but still is not happy to be locked there especially at day time.
> He barks his head off every time I have his food bowl in my hands to get his food as soon as possible then eats 1/2 of it and runs back to play.
> 
> 
> Charlie's life motto is *"never give up"*, no matter what mom does to distract you *never* give up.
> 
> .


Lol what a persistent boy!!


----------



## MicheleKC87

Oh my goodness! I didn't realize you had brought your pup home yet! How did I miss this?! He's absolutely adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Little Charlie is very smart and doing great with potty training from day 1. He goes at the back door and whines there, if it is serious then he scratches the door or puts all four on the door a cat like, I really don't know how he does it because it is a glass door. Ok we had a few foul plays when he only wanted to play in the snow.  
But a minute ago he did something new. He whined at the door and I was working on a dough so couldn't immediately take him out, then he went around dining table and then back at the door. Brought me to tears, that is what my Bud used to do, to show me that he really has to go out.


----------



## Max's Dad

I am so happy to hear that Charlie is doing so well!


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw bless him he sounds like such a good boy and glad he's doing well with potty training. So touching aswell how he did the same thing Buddy used to do. Buddy must be sending Charlie some advice on how to be a good boy and to let you know he's watching too


----------



## LeilaM

I am so glad that Charlie is bringing you joy after having lost Buddy. What a sweet story about how he told you he needed to potty. Seeing how we are planning on brining a puppy into our house I am also glad to hear that even with all the attention a puppy needs you still have the time to cook human food


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Awww, what a good boy Charlie is!?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDi

Velinka, almost sounds like Buddy is helping to train Charlie!


----------



## Karen519

*Charlie and Buddy*



Buddy's mom forever said:


> Little Charlie is very smart and doing great with potty training from day 1. He goes at the back door and whines there, if it is serious then he scratches the door or puts all four on the door a cat like, I really don't know how he does it because it is a glass door. Ok we had a few foul plays when he only wanted to play in the snow.
> But a minute ago he did something new. He whined at the door and I was working on a dough so couldn't immediately take him out, then he went around dining table and then back at the door. Brought me to tears, that is what my Bud used to do, to show me that he really has to go out.


Charlie is doing things that Buddy used to do! I've seen my Tonka do things Snobear did and Tucker do things that Smooch did. There HAS TO BE SOMETHING to this!!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

The picture of Charlie on the dishwasher door literally made me laugh out loud! Maddie would climb on the door to assist me with dishes. She still comes running whenever we open it.

Aw, those sweet & crazy (lots of holes here too) days.


----------



## Vhuynh2

You're so lucky that you have Buddy helping to potty train Charlie!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Wow, Charlie is a fast learner! That is amazing he's already telling you when he needs to go outside! He sure is a keeper!


----------



## KathyL

Oh, he is definitely very bright! When he came around to get you he was telling you "this time I really do have to go!" Don't you wish you had that energy they have and then be able to just drop down, sleep for a half hour or so and then get up and start all over again! I saw he had a bully stick, does he like squeaky toys?


----------



## Dwyllis

I guess if one believed in reincarnation, that would explain why baby Charlie is doing things the same as Buddy did. A number of years ago, my brother's wife suddenly discovered she was pregnant with her first baby about a month after our father passed away. They had been trying to have a baby for years, with no success. No miscarriages ...she just never fell pregnant. So they were overjoyed, in spite of the fact that at fifty, my brother was a tad old to be having a baby. Anyway, they found out they were having a boy & when he was born, they called him Jack, after our father. Little Jack grew up doing some things just like his grandfather Jack, though he had never known him. People who knew our father, would often remark on it. Hard to explain some things. Charlie sounds like a wonderful little fellow. Baby GRs are so smart.


----------



## mddolson

I've been a way for a bit, just saw Charlie's dishwasher photo. I had to break out in a laugh. He's so adorable.

Mike D (Bella's dad)


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

LeilaM said:


> ... Seeing how we are planning on brining a puppy into our house I am also glad to hear that even with all the attention a puppy needs you still have the time to cook human food...


I had to do some baking for my human kid otherwise she would be jealous of Charlie having all my attention. Even before we brought him home she said she is going to #2 on the list again. 



PrincessDi said:


> Velinka, almost sounds like Buddy is helping to train Charlie!


My Buddy does help, couple nights ago I was desperate for a sleep I begged my Bud to calm down little Charlie so I can have some sleep. Since then we moved to 3.5 hours between potty breaks overnight.



KathyL said:


> Oh, he is definitely very bright! When he came around to get you he was telling you "this time I really do have to go!" Don't you wish you had that energy they have and then be able to just drop down, sleep for a half hour or so and then get up and start all over again! I saw he had a bully stick, does he like squeaky toys?


Yes that's what my Buddy used to do, sometimes when I was in another room and my daughter was in the some room with Bud she would say "mom Buddy wants to go out, he went around table".
Charlie likes his toys especially big teddy bear and balls, we've already lost one. And this morning I had to use big wooden spoon to retrieve a ball under the sofa, Charlie was very upset that the couldn't do it himself.



Dwyllis said:


> ...I guess if one believed in reincarnation, that would explain why baby Charlie is doing things the same as Buddy did....
> Hard to explain some things...


Before I lost my Buddy, there were so many things that I did not believe and wanted "a proof" to believe. But after you lose someone close to your heart you do not question "how is it possible?" you just believe and you are grateful to receive in any kind shape or form. I mean "how is it possible to find alive ladybug in the snow on cold November day?" I know my Buddy had his paws in it, it is a sign that he sent me. How was that done who cares, a ladybug was there and I still have her in a jar, couldn't leave her outside. 
For some it might sound like going insane, I look into it as "spiritual growth".


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Love the new pictures, what a great little guy you've got.


----------



## patrice

In my experience, having a puppy after losing your heart dog has it's up's and downs. I remember the first up Having this sweet little tailwagging adorable puppy kiss my face like crazy first thing in the morning. Problem was that first thing in the morning was 5am and after a couple weeks of pure puppy love, I found myself loving my puppy, but longing for a dog. Lucky is now 10 months. My days are never "easy", but they are so much better! And the challenges of puppyhood were good for me. Somehow they started to help me to heal as I began to bond with the new guy who needed me so. I love hearing about Charlie and your adventures. And, believe or not, with my 10 month old, I miss those silly puppy days already. Thanks for sharing your story. Brings such a smile to my face. XOXO Patrice


----------



## KiwiD

Buddy's mom forever said:


> But a minute ago he did something new. He whined at the door and I was working on a dough so couldn't immediately take him out, then he went around dining table and then back at the door. Brought me to tears, that is what my Bud used to do, to show me that he really has to go out.


So glad that training is going well with Charlie! I know how moving it can be when a new pup does something that your Bridge dog used to do, he definitely has a hand in helping him to learn the ropes. Kiwi does the exact same thing when she has to go to the bathroom...she goes around the dining room table then goes and stands by the front door.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Charlie and me on the scale 160lb*

Charlie and me on the scale weigh 160lb, 16lb goes to Charlie the rest is me.:uhoh:


----------



## laprincessa

The tongue! I love him!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Max's Dad

Charlie is so adorable. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Vhuynh2

I especially love the third photo! Looks like he is giving you the evil eye. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Oh my! He is so cute! I love the one of him chewing on the boot!


----------



## Karen519

*Charlie*

Every single picture you take of Charlie is so darn cute=I just love the poses!
How do you get him to do that!!
Charlie looks SO CUDDLY!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

New photos of the little man are great, I can see him growing before my eyes.

Charlie's such a doll


----------



## Joanne & Asia

He is just so adorable! You must be having so much fun at your house these days


----------



## cgriffin

Lol, he is so cute  I especially love the pics with the teddy bear and the boots.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks for sharing the photos!
He's SO CUTE it's unreal  I want to hug him, think you're just a bit far away though haha!

He'll soon be alot bigger than the teddy bear  lol


----------



## flykelley

Hi V & Charlie
He is growing up right before our eye's. I know its a lot of hard work but it's well worth it. They have a way into your heart. I know you are really busy with the little guy but we are all so glad for the pictures and update. Give the little guy a pinch on the nose for me!


Mike


----------



## *Laura*

I love your Charlie. He is so cute!! Thanks for the pictures


----------



## hubbub

OoOOoO I love the pictures!!! Charlie is such a handsome boy


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

I love your Charlie! ? He's adorable!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## love never dies

Charlie is so adorable. Love him. Thanks for the update new photos.


----------



## turtle66

Very handsome - and so cute. I am in love with him, too.

(Turpal lili tuu 

Heike


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Little Charlie loves snow.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am in love with little Charlie and must ask Santa to get me one of my own very soon. Thank you for sharing these wonderful photos of your boy! He is just so precious!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Dallas Gold said:


> I am in love with little Charlie and must ask Santa to get me one of my own very soon. Thank you for sharing these wonderful photos of your boy! He is just so precious!


We live close to North Pole and we whispered in Santa's ears to get you your own little one very, very soon so sweet Tobynator has someone to play with.


----------



## Karen519

*V*

V

I can't stop looking at these pictures of Charlie in the snow!
Next to the ones where he fell asleep by his bowl, these are SOME OF THE CUTEST!!!

Charlie can REALLY work a camera!!!


----------



## hubbub

Charlie is SO sweet looking  I would have to retire so I could spend all day kissing his darling face! : 

Is he doing better in the crate? I hope so :crossfing 



Dallas Gold said:


> I am in love with little Charlie and must ask Santa to get me one of my own very soon. Thank you for sharing these wonderful photos of your boy! He is just so precious!


Oh my!!! I'll share your wishes with Santa too


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

hubbub said:


> Charlie is SO sweet looking  I would have to retire so I could spend all day kissing his darling face! :
> 
> Is he doing better in the crate? I hope so :crossfing
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my!!! I'll share your wishes with Santa too


I've taken 2 weeks off and I can see him growing in front of my eyes. I am glad I did it. Have to go back to work on Monday, I hope just for an half of a day.
Crate time at night is a piece of cake now with 2 potty breaks only, but day time is still tearful.:uhoh:


.


----------



## hubbub

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I've taken 2 weeks off and I can see him growing in front of my eyes. I am glad I did it. Have to go back to work on Monday, I hope just for an half of a day.
> Crate time at night is a piece of cake now with 2 potty breaks only, but day time is still tearful.:uhoh:


That's wonderful that you were able to take time off! I'm glad the nights are improving though. During the day, a friend stuffs a sterilized bone with a mix of peanut butter and chopped meat :yuck: and leaves it in the crate with her pup when she goes out. It keeps her girl busy and wears her out mentally, so she's not so busy barking to get out.


----------



## SMBC

He's so adorable and I'm so jealous! It sounds like he's bringing a lot of joy into your life again! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Oh bless him in the snow  think you've got yourself another snow loving goldie there  So glad that he's doing well with his potty training and night time in the crate is better!


----------



## davebeech

that little Charlie is super cute !!!!


----------



## KiwiD

Those snow pictures are adorable, especially the second one. He's such a cute, cute boy!


----------



## njoyqd

V, I love seeing Charlie's pictures and hearing the latest updates! 
Thank you for sharing with us. What an absolute ❤ love he is. 
Enjoy every day!
;Dale


----------



## Mausann

I just love the pictures of Charlie, he is adorable - I wish I could hug him too!! I know you are not looking forward to going back to work on Monday, I know I wouldn't want to leave that precious one. It seems that everything is working out good with the potty training and crate training. I am so happy for you and your family, I know you will feel better with CHARLIE with you. Buddy did a great job finding him. I am looking forward to seeing pictures and watching him grow. He is making all of us smile and enjoy each day more.


----------



## mddolson

Love the snow pictures!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He's so cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

I thought I was getting well. Oh, ya, I am feeling better.

It must be puppy fever!! LOL Man, Charlie's cute!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*My camera is broken*

So that's it! My camera stopped working. No more pictures of little Charlie, this is the last one taken. 
A miracle boy is doing a magic!


----------



## SandyK

Checking in after being away...Charlie is so darn cute!!! You will need to go and get another camera ASAP. We all can not miss out on Charlie pics!!!


----------



## Max's Dad

Charlie is so adorable!! Maybe it is just the battery? We need our Charlie photos. Perfect time for a new camera.


----------



## mudEpawz

oh good a charlie update!! what a magician  he looks so much bigger already. i cant believe how quickly he is growing 

a new camera sounds like a very good christmas present. you should start hinting to DH or DD


----------



## cgriffin

Oh so cute, lol. 
Yep, I also think you should ask Santa for a new camera


----------



## GoldenMum

I'm sure Santa could bring you a new camera......we will all be going through Charlie pic withdrawl; and, well, that just isn't fair!


----------



## HolDaisy

Oh no your cameras broken  we need the Charlie pics haha! 

That last photo is too cute, what a clever boy! Look at those gorgeous big lion-like paws, just beautiful


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

My husband always says that if you are very, very good in your life you get to come back as a Golden Retriever. Obviously, Buddy was very, very good, not only in his last life but also the one before.


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> So that's it! My camera stopped working. No more pictures of little Charlie, this is the last one taken.
> A miracle boy is doing a magic!


V we will take up a collection and get you a new camera! ; ) We need Charlie pictures! 

Mike


----------



## Claire's Friend

flykelley said:


> V we will take up a collection and get you a new camera! ; ) We need Charlie pictures!
> 
> Mike


I'm in!!!!


----------



## dborgers

flykelley said:


> V we will take up a collection and get you a new camera! ; ) We need Charlie pictures!
> 
> Mike


I'm in too!!! All we need is a PayPal email address to send it to.

I cannot .. CANNOT do without Charlie pictures!!


----------



## Bentleysmom

Count me in too!


----------



## dborgers

Ya, we need to get this done ASAP. Even if V's hubby gets her a camera for Christmas, that's 3 weeks without pics. As fast as Charlie will grow up WE JUST CAN'T HAVE THAT!! I have puppy fever. Don't make me go cold turkey! LOL


----------



## dborgers

I just PM'd Velinka for a PayPal email address or mailing address.

WE WANT PICTURES!! WE WANT PICTURES!!


----------



## Bentleysmom

If you get an email could someone please pm me so I can send my $$, I have a hundred things to get done tonight. Thanks ♥


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Oh my God guys, thank you so much for your kind offer. I have never though you would do that for Charlie, such a lucky puppy. He is growing too fast and I do not want to miss capturing those moments too. I just need time to check what is wrong with this one or get another one, will do that this weekend. Wish you live closer so you could take turns puppysitting little Charlie while I am at work.
Thanks again for your kind offer. God bless you all.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

In a meantime a picture taken (before the camera accident) of a little lion hiding around my plants.


----------



## flykelley

Little Charlie has to be the most watched puppy on this forum, the members want and need to see the little guy grow up. You didn't know what you started when you posted pictures of the little big man. Give the little man a hug from my girls please. Hope you have a great weekend with Charlie.

Mike


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

OMGoodness that plant photo is hilarious!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Last 2 weeks and especially yesterday I gained so much experience, made my decision last night. Today I am going to our Zoo to fill in an application for fostering any lion cubs if they come their way. I am very confident I can do that. It could be good for little Charlie too, growing up with someone like him.:crossfing


----------



## Dallas Gold

would you like to winter in Dallas? I will gladly watch liitle Charlie and take lots of photos to feed the forum fans! He is still small enough to flt in a sherpa and fly in the cabin! i will check flights!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He's such a cutie!


----------



## Doug

What a charmer! We'd love to baby sit 
Keep up the good work Charlie. Spreading as much love and joy as possible is a golden's ultimate mission in life.

Btw If possible please PM me Santa's paypal info.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Camera fixed*

Little Charlie gives me a lot of grey hair with his running around, then he tries to "fix" it and pull them out. My brown sweater is his favorite to chew and my daughter says even little Charlie knows more about fashion and brown and blue are not good color match.


----------



## Max's Dad

Getting big already!


----------



## HolDaisy

Yay you got your camera fixed! 

Aw, what a lovely photo. You must be having so much fun with him and it certainly looks like he's settled into your home well


----------



## Bentleysmom

Great picture!


----------



## Vhuynh2

Charlie is very cute.. It looks like he's already very attached to you!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

he is getting bigger! Look at him biting on you, too cute!


----------



## inge

What a cute picture!


----------



## dborgers

How cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute! You aren't having fun, are you? LOL


----------



## njoyqd

V, your Charlie is the cutest little "lion!"
I love the plant pic!
Oh, and if you'd like to send him to the beach while you work I know a little girl who would LOVE to play! Just PM me and we will arrange a flight! LOL


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

njoyqd said:


> V, your Charlie is the cutest little "lion!"
> I love the plant pic!
> Oh, and if you'd like to send him to the beach while you work I know a little girl who would LOVE to play! Just PM me and we will arrange a flight! LOL


Dale, thanks for your kind offer but this is a "snow" lion. We have -27C righ now with wind chill feels like -36C and I can't get him into the house. We were at back yard at least 10 times since he got up at 7 am.


----------



## Dallas Gold

He is just so cute!! His Texas "cousin" Yogi sends his greetings. He's napping now so I can visit the forum.


----------



## njoyqd

God bless you! I crab when Phee wants to go out at 0800 and we've had highs in the 70's these last few days! Just another reason I love this forum...puts things into perspective.
Continued good luck with your sweet boy!
Dale


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Snow, snow and more snow!


----------



## njoyqd

You are KILLING me with his cuteness! 
Those sweet paw prints in the snow almost make me wish for a dusting here.
What a little stinker he is! And that FACE! I'm in love! 
Thank you thank you for sharing him with us!
Dale


----------



## goldilover2650

Omg! So cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDi

Those pictures are so precious!


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so very, very, very happy you have a new love in your life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I can't decide which picture is cutest..... I know, they are all cutest.:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful photos


----------



## *Laura*

Oh my gosh that face!!! Thank you for the pics....


----------



## cgriffin

Charlie is so cute and seems to love the snow just as a typical Golden should, lol.


----------



## flykelley

Hi V and Charlie
I just love the one with snow on his nose, he is getting big.


Mike


----------



## mddolson

njoyqd said:


> You are KILLING me with his cuteness!
> Those sweet paw prints in the snow almost make me wish for a dusting here.
> What a little stinker he is! And that FACE! I'm in love!
> Thank you thank you for sharing him with us!
> Dale


DITO, what he said. 
We got a dusting last night ( near Belleville, Ontario) 
Our Bella loves the snow also. 

Mike D (Bella's dad)


----------



## love never dies

Charlie is so cute and the snow... cheers.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Oh my! Now I've really got to get one! He's just too cute!


----------



## Discoverer

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Snow, snow and more snow!


Happy, happy pup! There is something special about his eyes, mix of intelligence and loyalty ...


----------



## Bentleysmom

I just can't get enough pics of Charlie!! He's so adorable, keep em coming!!


----------



## Vhuynh2

I especially love that photo of his nose topped with snow.. So cute!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Charlie gives me the Puppy ...


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

God, he's a doll!


----------



## KiwiD

He's getting so big! You can definitely see a difference in his face in that last photo. Keep that camera going. He's adorable and obviously loves the snow as every Wpg Golden should


----------



## gold4me

OHHOHHHHH he is just the cutest little guy. I love reading about him.


----------



## Buddysmyheart

Charlie is just a doll! Goldens and snow just go together don't they? So happy he is filling your heart with more Golden memories. Love his pics!!


----------



## mudEpawz

awww bless!! he is such a sweet puppy  love the pictures


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Discoverer said:


> Happy, happy pup! There is something special about his eyes, mix of intelligence and loyalty ...


Thanks, he is his mom's eyes. Charlie is very smart but there are so many new things to check out than just listen to a mom. He cuddles only when he is too tired to run around. Very persistent, when he wants something he will find the way to get it. This morning I had to take out his ball 10 times under the sofa, moving him away with that ball and even offering another ball and toys did not help. He is cute and he knows that.


----------



## gold4me

That face with the snow says a lot. He already has the cute face down pat that will get him out of trouble. Gambler likes to put his ball under our hutch because he knows that someone will have to get it and then he can play.


----------



## Karen519

*Charlie*



Buddy's mom forever said:


> Thanks, he is his mom's eyes. Charlie is very smart but there are so many new things to check out than just listen to a mom. He cuddles only when he is too tired to run around. Very persistent, when he wants something he will find the way to get it. This morning I had to take out his ball 10 times under the sofa, moving him away with that ball and even offering another ball and toys did not help. He is cute and he knows that.


I love hearing stories about Charlie and seeing his pictures!! What eyes he has!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Little Charlie is so adorable, these recent photos are fantastic.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Charlie is getting even more adorable! Hugs from his Texas cousin Yogi!


----------



## hubbub

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Thanks, he is his mom's eyes. Charlie is very smart but there are so many new things to check out than just listen to a mom. He cuddles only when he is too tired to run around. Very persistent, when he wants something he will find the way to get it. *This morning I had to take out his ball 10 times under the sofa, moving him away with that ball and even offering another ball and toys did not help.* He is cute and he knows that.


When my girl was a pup, pushing things under the sofa was her favorite thing to do. One day I came home to find the spring liner shredded and bits spread through the house. Little did I know that she was using the springs as "traps" from which to free her toys. :doh: Occasionally, she'll still push toys under the sofa skirt - I love those days!


----------



## cgriffin

Charlie is so cute


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*We had the first casualty yesterday*

Last week on Thursday I left little Charlie with my daughter. When I came back home from work, on my question “How was your day” the answer was … let’s say very close to emotional breakdown, had to sent her out to cool off and pick up some dinner. She was close to tears, Charlie did not let her study for exams, she could be the OP of any of these “help, my pup driving me crazy” threads in Puppy section. On the top of it she slipped on the ice in the back yard and fell twice. So I left them alone yesterday again. The traffic was very slow, came home an half an hour later than usual. I could see paw prints at the front yard and found two happy kids in the house. On the same question “How was your day” she said great, we played, went for walk, had a fun and I was able to study. I asked “was he better today”, she said “no, but I was better prepared, I knew what to expect this time. And she said Charlie was at the front door crying around the time when I usually come back. Then I told her how many young girls I met on this forum, having dogs with them in apartments, going to university and working part time with no help from others. She just said wow, they must be really special. 
Anyway, we had the first casualty yesterday, one of these stuffless toys lost its voice forever. We use the squeaker now as “weapon of destruction”. 
I took little Charlie for short walk this morning before I left, it was just -6C, feels like “-13C” with wind. There were 4 big snow cleaning machines on the street in front of our house, very loud noise made me want to go back to the house, but Charlie kept pulling closer to them, like “guys, what’re you doin’, I wanna have some fun too”. Needless to say our “weapon of destruction” was rested for good.


----------



## gold4me

That is really cute about Charlie and your daughter. I am convinced that we don't train our dogs they train us!!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

gold4me said:


> That is really cute about Charlie and your daughter. I am convinced that we don't train our dogs they train us!!!!


You are right, my husband said little Charlie is doing great job. He just sits at the back door and I am all ready to go out. When he wants treats, he knows it is in the fridge wants veggie sits in the front of the door or on the fridge wants a treat sits on the side of the fridge. He is too smart for his own good.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm smiling reading about your daughter's experience as I sort of had that experience myself. We flew Yogi home, got in late on a Friday night, then we had one day as a family before my husband left on a 4 day road trip, leaving me alone to attend to one grumpy Toby and little Yogi. Oh wow, I thought I'd go bonkers by the time day 4 arrived!  Now I'm sick and so grateful hubby is home to take charge of Sir Yogi and his big brother so I can recuperate! My hat is off to all those who raise a small puppy alone! I'm glad Charlie has you wrapped around his paws and knows he's cute!


----------



## Doug

Charlie sounds as though he is one of those very special pups with a huge personality in such a small package. Thank you for sharing his charming ways with us. As you know one day you will look back on these days and share a good laugh with your daughter

Cuddles to you both!


----------



## goldy1

Charlie certainly sounds like a little spitfire.  I love the stories you tell. Agree with Doug that you will fondly remember these crazy days in years to come.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Here is my "wild child"!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He's so cute! He looks like he could be a dickens!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad

Charlie is too adorable. Love those big feet!


----------



## HolDaisy

Oh my he is too cute!! I'm sure he's getting even cuter if that's even possible! I love the photo of him sleeping on his back like a grown up golden haha


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

HolDaisy said:


> Oh my he is too cute!! I'm sure he's getting even cuter if that's even possible! I love the photo of him sleeping on his back like a grown up golden haha


It was my Buddy's favorite place to sleep, you can see scratch marks on the walls, I have no heart to fix that.


----------



## flykelley

I too love the one of him belly up, was always told if they do that they are very comfortable in their surrounding. He is growing quick.


Mike


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> It was my Buddy's favorite place to sleep, you can see scratch marks on the walls, I have no heart to fix that.


Another sign from Buddy???? I think so!

Mike


----------



## dborgers

What a beautiful boy. Thanks for the new pics


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thanks to my two boys I have no idea what season is now. Weather channel on TV tells me it is winter and there is snow in my back yard. Little Charlie makes me keep door open so you would think it is summer. My Buddy sent me a ladybug I keep in a jar, sounds like spring. But I've noticed recently my plants all of sudden are loosing leaves, it must be fall (Charlie, Charlie :doh.


----------



## njoyqd

V, I swear Charlie just gets cuter and cuter! I love watching him grow. Thank you so for sharing him with us. He has certainly captured my heart! ❤Dale


----------



## PrincessDi

Charlie is such a cute boy! He looks like he is full of michevious fun!!


----------



## T-Joy

What a precious boy!!! Who cares about the weather when you have them. Just take care not to get cold when the door is open 

Love


----------



## hubbub

Ah HA! I love the picture of him banging on the sliding door - - it really brings back puppy memories in our house 

I wouldn't fix the smudges in the corner where Buddy slept if you offered up the world. A friend's pup has been gone almost 3 years and the smudges still greet visitors at the front door. It brings a smile every time I visit.


----------



## Mausann

Oh my do I love seeing the pictures of Charlie, he is so cute!!!! You must really enjoy him and all of the signs you are getting from Buddy! It sure does look like winter where you live, Charlies loves the snow, just like all goldens. I am sure he fills your heart with joy!!


----------



## love never dies

Charlie is adorable - happy time


----------



## flykelley

I think we now need video's of Charlie, maybe one a week????


Mike


----------



## Karen519

*Charlie*

All of the pictures of Charlie are beyond adorable, but I especially like the first one!!
What a fluffy head!!


----------



## damita

Buddy's mom forever said:


> You are right, my husband said little Charlie is doing great job. He just sits at the back door and I am all ready to go out. When he wants treats, he knows it is in the fridge wants veggie sits in the front of the door or on the fridge wants a treat sits on the side of the fridge. He is too smart for his own good.


Too smart for her own good was one of the first things I said about his grandma  - and at 9.5 years young she still rules the house - LOL!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

damita said:


> Too smart for her own good was one of the first things I said about his grandma  - and at 9.5 years young she still rules the house - LOL!!


He is just ... Charlie and Charles when he is in a trouble. We know once when this "sweet" puppy antic wears out we gonna have a great dog, thanks Rebecca. I wish you live closer to us so we could send little Charlie to spend some time with mom and grandma. Hugs to you and Charlie's family.


----------



## patrice

Funny, I often find Lucky in the same place that Buddy slept. I come down the stairs and am suprised at where he finds his place to cuddle.


----------



## SandyK

I love seeing your little Charlie...he just makes me smile!!!


----------



## mudEpawz

i love these photos and hearing charlie stories. thanks for taking the time to share :heartbeat


----------



## Dallas Gold

I love catching up with Charlie! He is just so adorable and everytime I see a photo you post of him I'm so happy he's with you and part of your life!


----------



## mddolson

*Love puppy pics*

Thanks for posting more pictures od Charlie.
I love the one with him sleeping on his back. 
Our little girl Bella likes to sleep that way too.

Mike D(Bella's dad)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Little Charlie is so adorable, he's going to be a very handsome Golden boy. I see him growing more and more with each picture.

Christmas is going to be a lot of fun at your house this year.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Little Charlie is so adorable, he's going to be a very handsome Golden boy. I see him growing more and more with each picture.
> 
> Christmas is going to be a lot of fun at your house this year.


Thank you all for your kind words. 
It is going to be a lot of fun! All decorations are there but big Christmas tree is missing, we had to buy a small tree and put on the table. My daughter said Charlie stole Christmas this year!


----------



## KathyL

Aww, I just saw the picture of Charlie sleeping on his back -- I think that brings back my favorite puppy memories. How large was the father? I bet Charlie will easily be 80-90 lbs. You could see from his early pictures that he has a very strong bone structure.


----------



## KiwiD

Hope Buddy is counting down the sleeps till Santa comes!


----------



## dborgers

Is it hot in here? 

Must be the puppy fever I get from looking at the pictures and hearing about the puppy antics!! LOL


----------



## gold4me

Oh Charlie is so cute. I love his pictures and all the stories. I remember thinking, during the puppy time, that I would never live through the mischief. Now I look back at those puppy times with such wonderful memories. Keep the stories coming.
I especially love the way Buddy is helping you.


----------



## cgriffin

Merry Christmas to you and your family, furry and non-furry alike


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> He is just ... Charlie and Charles when he is in a trouble. We know once when this "sweet" puppy antic wears out we gonna have a great dog, thanks Rebecca. I wish you live closer to us so we could send little Charlie to spend some time with mom and grandma. Hugs to you and Charlie's family.


When Vinnie is in trouble, we call him Vincent and we usually throw a middle name in even though he doesn't have one.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KiwiD

Maddie's_Mom said:


> Hope Buddy is counting down the sleeps till Santa comes!


So sorry for the typo, meant to say Charlie and now I can no longer edit it


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Little Charlie is with us 5 weeks today and I hope he likes it. There are so many things that he learns every day and we learn with him together. He figures out that 2 legged creatures can see what is on the table so he is working very hard on this one. Kong could be picked up and dropped so you do not have to sit there and try to pull things out. If mom takes me in her lap it is easier to chew on bully stick, so it is half an hour extra "bonding" time. Only mom's shoes are left in hallway because she is the only brave one and beside that there is no place in closet left. Mom calls me sometimes "wild child" don't know why, didn't a vet tall her I am just a pup and should be treated as a pup. The other day I sneak next to my sister and ate some plant's leaves, silly her when mom showed up all upset she said she thought mom gave me some salad. 



cgriffin said:


> Merry Christmas to you and your family, furry and non-furry alike


Thanks Christa, Merry Christmas to you, your husband and your boys!



Maddie's_Mom said:


> So sorry for the typo, meant to say Charlie and now I can no longer edit it


Don't worry, you are not the only one, I call him Buddy more often than Charlie.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks for sharing the beautiful photos of Charlie  he has grown up so much and is already turning into such a handsome boy!

I think he likes your dishwasher haha  Hope that you have a very special Christmas with him, and your angel Buddy will be close by as he always is watching over you.


----------



## Doug

I just love your pictures of the snow with the adorable littl' paw prints in it (I have never seen snow) and seeing Charlie's littl' fluffy ears and button nose! It doesn't get any cuter than this.

Charlie reminds me of the magnet we got years ago that says:
"When God perfected pets he made Golden Retrievers." 

MERRY Christmas!!


----------



## SMBC

Omg what a cutie patootie!!! I love the picture of him as the dishwasher. I also love that picture of him from afar in the snow...he looks so regal and peaceful! Actually...I love all the pictures and I'm totally jealous!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad

Charlie is so cute. Love the one of him in the dishwasher. Max still will stop everything to check what is going on when we load the dishwasher. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Vhuynh2

I really love the last photo. You just know he's going to grow up to be ridiculously gorgeous. 

Happy holidays to you and your family. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Awwwwwww. Look at him helping mommy with the dishes and checking out the birds in the trees. Charlie is a living doll. I'll bet mommy's heart is full of sunshine


----------



## OutWest

He's just so cute! And i'm sure he's very happy with you. I bet he can't imagine being anywhere else, not even with his first mom. It's funny you made that comment, because my DD and I ask aloud every now and then, "do you think Bella/Tucker/Tess is happy with us?" I guess it's just human nature, when you love them so much, to want them to as happy and content as possible.


----------



## KiwiD

love the new instalment of Charlie photos. Sounds like he's doing a good job of keeping his family busy as every good puppy should  

Wishing you and your family a wonderful holiday season.


----------



## flykelley

Hi V
All I can say is wow, Charlie is getting big and he is a handsome boy. I know both of ours christmas are brighter this year because of the new addition's to our family's. From our family to yours V we all wish you guys a very merry christmas, even though we both got our presents a bit early. 

Mike, Abby, Lilly


----------



## KathyL

Oh I just love the picture of Charlie sitting and looking up at the tree. 

It is Charlie's first Christmas. I wonder what Santa got him!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The pictures of Charlie are great, he's getting big so fast and sure is becoming a very handsome boy.

Merry Christmas to you and your family. I know little Charlie will make it a very special Christmas for you all.


----------



## gold4me

Another precious set of pictures. Keep them coming. Charlie is so cute. I love the picture with him looking at the tree.:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Goodness, he's adorable. I love the one of him licking the stuff in the dishwasher--Fozzie was always my prewasher.


----------



## *Laura*

Charlie has grown so much. He's so adorable. I love all the pictures. It's so much fun watching him grow. Merry Christmas


----------



## mudEpawz

Merry Christmas to you, charlie and the whole family


----------



## dborgers

Merry Christmas to Velinka, Charlie, and their whole family. 

What a Merry Christmas with a little bundle of love like Charlie it will be


----------



## Dwyllis

He's beautiful! I bet he will be very entertaining over Christmas. Have a lovely one.


----------



## love never dies

love this picture - it gives me postcard feeling 

Hope Charlie and you both have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!

love never dies


----------



## HolDaisy

Merry Christmas to you and Charlie. Hope that his first one has been a very special one


----------



## mybuddy

Hey there

I have not been around to read your thread in awhile as I have been swamped. I think about you a lot though. Charlie is amazing. I love you both so much.

Hope you had a wonderful first Christmas together!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays Velinka, Charlie and family! I love your photos of Charlie enjoying his new life. I wish I could look at a new set every day but realize how much effort that is (going through that myself)! Yogi sends his best to his Canadian cousin and thanks him for the dusting of snow he sent to Texas for Christmas... Yogi enjoys eating snow, just as I imagine Charlie does as well!


----------



## MercyMom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Little Charlie is with us 5 weeks today and I hope he likes it. There are so many things that he learns every day and we learn with him together. He figures out that 2 legged creatures can see what is on the table so he is working very hard on this one. Kong could be picked up and dropped so you do not have to sit there and try to pull things out. If mom takes me in her lap it is easier to chew on bully stick, so it is half an hour extra "bonding" time. Only mom's shoes are left in hallway because she is the only brave one and beside that there is no place in closet left. Mom calls me sometimes "wild child" don't know why, didn't a vet tall her I am just a pup and should be treated as a pup. The other day I sneak next to my sister and ate some plant's leaves, silly her when mom showed up all upset she said she thought mom gave me some salad.
> 
> Thanks Christa, Merry Christmas to you, your husband and your boys!
> 
> 
> Don't worry, you are not the only one, I call him Buddy more often than Charlie.


What an adorable Christmas puppy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Finally, to all our GRF friends, Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays from Charlie and his family.*

New small Christmas tree has to be set up on the dining table.







Attached Thumbnails

I wish to be a Santa's reindeer!









My two kids!









I had so much fun!


----------



## KathyL

Oops -- I do not see any pictures???


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

KathyL said:


> Oops -- I do not see any pictures???


I hope they are there now!


----------



## leesooim

He's SO adorable! The reindeer photo is just too cute! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and your new fur baby


----------



## mudEpawz

awww puppy's first christmas! I love the photo with Charlie in the reindeer antlers. 

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## MercyMom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> *Finally, to all our GRF friends, Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays from Charlie and his family.*
> 
> New small Christmas tree has to be set up on the dining table.
> 
> View attachment 123543
> Attached Thumbnails
> 
> I wish to be a Santa's reindeer!
> View attachment 123544
> 
> 
> 
> My two kids!
> View attachment 123545
> 
> 
> 
> I had so much fun!
> View attachment 123546


Awww, he is the most beautible (beautiful+ adorable) ball of fur ever! Aw man, I want boy pup! LOL!


----------



## HolDaisy

Aww SO cute!! How much has Charlie grown up aswell?! He looks huge on the reindeer photo! He looks so happy in your home, hope that you had a lovely Christmas. I bet Buddy has been so proud watching over you all


----------



## Thalie

Charlie is absolutely beautiful. I love the picture where he is inspecting the presents on the table. What a doll in his antlers ! Your daughter is gorgeous also.

A very happy New Year to you and yours.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Adorable!! He's gotten so big!! I'm still at the lap dog stage with Yogi!


----------



## KathyL

Oh, he is just beautiful. You can tell he is beginning to look more adult and he will be a strong, beautiful golden boy. I just love the way they crash after playing for an hour or two! I wish I could do that!


----------



## mybuddy

ha ha ..he is so funny! 100% puppy!

Love your pics. He looks so happy and healthy and certainly loved!

Your daughter is absolutely beautiful!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## dborgers

>


OMG, what a cute little bear!! I don't think I could quit hugging him. I'd need 30 days in Puppy Fever rehab.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

These are 99.99% pictures of Charlie I take. Am I too slow or he is too fast?


----------



## mudEpawz

Buddy's mom forever said:


> These are 99.99% pictures of Charlie I take. Am I too slow or he is too fast?


hahaha! those are too funny! Most of Chloe's puppy pictures are of her sleeping or like your photos where she is the blurr. I ended upgrading my camera to something that could capture action shots :uhoh:


----------



## leesooim

I have about the same luck with Sasha haha. We just gotta develop better ninja puppy photo taking skills


----------



## KiwiD

Reindeer Charlie is adorable. That's a lovely picture of your two kids


----------



## Sweet Girl

Aw - late to the party as usual. But man, it was worth it. He is SO cute. That one of him with the antlers... there has to be a photo contest out there to be won!


----------



## hubbub

Charlie is getting SO big, but is still SO CUTE!!!!!! I love all the pictures


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

hubbub said:


> Charlie is getting SO big, but is still SO CUTE!!!!!! I love all the pictures


That's how my daughter tease him, stop growing forum wont like you when you grow up. Charlie was 3 months on Christmas day and he is 22lb. We carry him a lot as we know pretty soon we wont be able to do that.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Buddy's mom forever said:


> That's how my daughter tease him, stop growing forum wont like you when you grow up. Charlie was 3 months on Christmas day and he is 22lb. We carry him a lot as we know pretty soon we wont be able to do that.


We'll always love Charlie!! 

22 lbs at 12 weeks...I think I need to feed Yogi more. He's 12 lbs at almost 11 weeks! He is acting hungry all the time! 

I think he grows in his crate when I put him in overnight- last night I could swear his tail got longer! 

Give Charlie a belly rub from his Auntie in Texas!


----------



## gold4me

Awwww Velinka Charlie is SOOOO handsome. I love that picture with the antlers too. Your daughter is beautiful. It looks like you had a great Christmas.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Charlie's getting so big, he looks like a cuddly teddy bear. Love the new pictures, especially the one of him with the antlers-so cute.


----------



## DERBYBOY7

Finally got a chance to look through the pictures. He is SO beautiful. And its just amazing how fast they grow.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Dallas Gold said:


> We'll always love Charlie!!
> 
> 22 lbs at 12 weeks...I think I need to feed Yogi more. He's 12 lbs at almost 11 weeks! He is acting hungry all the time!
> 
> I think he grows in his crate when I put him in overnight- last night I could swear his tail got longer!
> 
> Give Charlie a belly rub from his Auntie in Texas!


Charlie was 12lb when we brought him home. He is growing fast and nice, getting his feathers and looking more as a golden every day. Finally it is a little bit warmer outside just -14C (windchill -23C) so we can go for short walks.


----------



## cgriffin

Charlie sure has grown, he is just soo cute! Your daughter is a beauty


----------



## *Laura*

I love your pictures. (You can never post too many pics ). Charlie has grown so much. He looks like such a character. Your daughter is gorgeous!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

You know that philosophy NILF (nothing in life is free), Charlie is very familiar with concept but he is the one who sets up the rules. My daughter's friends came to meet him last night, in order to pet him and play with him they had to take turns holding his chew stick so he could comfortably chew on it.


----------



## Bentleysmom

Too funny! Atta boy Charlie


----------



## dborgers

Just beautiful. We're so happy for you


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What is it with goldens, and wanting us to hold their chews for them? Both of ours did that!


----------



## KiwiD

Yup, he knows how to work things in his favour, smart pup  So cute and getting so big!


----------



## gold4me

Way to go Charlie. I think he is so cute!!!


----------



## dborgers

Had to stop by and get a puppy fix from your pics. LOL. Charlie is such a little doll!


----------



## Buddysmyheart

Love, love his pics! What a darling little guy!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Charlie is too cute!! What a doll.


----------



## love never dies

Charlie is doll! 
Wish you and Charlie a Happy New Year


----------



## Vhuynh2

Charlie is just too adorable! Happy New Year to you and your family.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

Well played Charlie! Well played.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy new year to your family and Charlie


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy New Year to all our friends from little Charlie and his family!


----------



## *Laura*

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Happy New Year to all our friends from little Charlie and his family!


Happy New Year to you and yours too. We are all looking forward to watching Charlie grow throughout 2013


----------



## dborgers

Charlie looks like he's thinking: "I saw that guy late Christmas Eve in our house while everyone else was sleeping"  Happy New Year to you all. It's fun watching Charlie grow up


----------



## mudEpawz

Happy New Year!!! 

I cant believe how big Charlie is getting!


----------



## njoyqd

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Happy New Year to all our friends from little Charlie and his family!


Just checking in for my Charlie fix!
Love every single picture! 
Best of NewYear wishes to you & yours!
Enjoy every day
ale


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Chalie - a repeat offender*

So I have these 4 plants I grew for years from 4" to 6 ft tall, they are my babies, my pride and joy. Then we got Charlie. Fighting over the plants started from the early days and I thought we negotiated some kind of a peace after a few broken branches and lots of fallen leaves. At one point some jail time was served (the only way I could clean the dirt when pulling the leaves he knocked down the pot). Then yesterday the offender was caught at the scene of a previous crime. What you see on the pictures is my Buddy's orange treat ball that Charlie inherited. First he was rolling the ball and then I see the ball in the pot. Oh well things happen, maybe the ball just rolled into the pot. If you did not see it you cant blame on "innocent" Charlie. I gave him the ball and started monitoring the rolling. Minutes later a storm "Sandy" like was bending the plants, shaking off the leaves. Oh my, it is Charlie looking at me with the ball stacked behind the pot, "mom I did nothing, the ball did it". This time I have pictures to prove it. So Charlie is a repeat offender, please be a member of a jury and help in sentencing him. Just forget how cute he is, if you take that into consideration Charlie will get away with a murder! Enjoy!


----------



## Karen519

*Charlie*

Charlie could get away with anything with that face!! What an adorable baby!!
Are those plants safe for dogs?
You have a talent for comedy writing!


----------



## Mayve

Looks to me like he was just re-arranging the limbs and leaves for you...I'm sure he just thought they needed a bit of pruning. 

I say there isn't enough to proof to convict him, because we don't know WHAT his true intent was. The evidence is merely circumstantial!!!!


----------



## damita

I am thinking mom needs to break out that bottle of "bitter apple" spray that grandma sent home with him  - but oh the joys of puppies - I LOVE that "who me?" face!!!


----------



## gold4me

I think maybe he was helping to prune the odd branches. He is a gardner at heart. Oh that face. 

My vote as a jury member is NOT GUILTY by reason of cuteness


----------



## Vhuynh2

I also vote not guilty.. These photos must have been staged. No way a cute puppy could have done this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KiwiD

Uh oh Charlie you're not supposed to get caught on camera with the evidence in your mouth:doh:


----------



## flykelley

Little Charlie is not GUILTY, it was the ball thats his story and he is sticking to it. ; ))))

Mike


----------



## HolDaisy

Oh bless him haha! Cheeky little Charlie  I just love his personality, he has so much character for a little one!


----------



## dborgers

LOL!!! I recommend a sentence of two ear scratches, three hugs, and four belly rubs.


----------



## Finn's Fan

I say he's totally guilty, so he should get fifty lashes with a wet noodle and then be allowed to eat it!!! Also, you might want to relocate those plants for a few months


----------



## Buddysmyheart

Charlie may be "guilty as charged", but I also think the jury will be lenient due to extreme cuteness!


----------



## mybuddy

He deserves the most severe punishment under the law.

1. 1000 kisses until lips are numb

2. 200 squeezes until said party squeaks

3. 500 ear rubs until shakes head

4. 100 hours in solitary confinement. This could be in humans arms or in mink blanket.


----------



## MercyMom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Here is my "wild child"!


My, he is quite the character isn't he?


----------



## MercyMom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> These are 99.99% pictures of Charlie I take. Am I too slow or he is too fast?


Happens with Mercy too!


----------



## MercyMom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Happy New Year to all our friends from little Charlie and his family!


Happy new years to you too! Wow! What a lion head!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you all for being a jury member and participating in sentencing. I can see many of you do not believe in "obvious" evidence of the crime. Some even think it is a set up.:no: Those who believed that little Charlie is not that innocent were very "tough" (Vic I think an half of your order is delivered by now). Charlie is allowed close to plants just under strict supervision for now.


----------



## gold4me

Here's a thought you could send Charlie to me!!!! ha ha ha


----------



## mddolson

Well , the photographic evidence is pretty convincing, but I'm on Charlie's side. I think the ball is the guilty one. After all how could you blame a cute little face like Charlies? That ball was clearly trapped & charlie was just trying to clear an exit for his playmate. I'd keep an eye on that guy for a while! Especially when he and Charlie are playing together! That Red BALL, he's a bad influence! LOL

Mike D (Bella's dad)


----------



## OutWest

Buddy's mom forever said:


> So I have these 4 plants I grew for years from 4" to 6 ft tall, they are my babies, my pride and joy. Then we got Charlie. Fighting over the plants started from the early days and I thought we negotiated some kind of a peace after a few broken branches and lots of fallen leaves. At one point some jail time was served (the only way I could clean the dirt when pulling the leaves he knocked down the pot). Then yesterday the offender was caught at the scene of a previous crime. What you see on the pictures is my Buddy's orange treat ball that Charlie inherited. First he was rolling the ball and then I see the ball in the pot. Oh well things happen, maybe the ball just rolled into the pot. If you did not see it you cant blame on "innocent" Charlie. I gave him the ball and started monitoring the rolling. Minutes later a storm "Sandy" like was bending the plants, shaking off the leaves. Oh my, it is Charlie looking at me with the ball stacked behind the pot, "mom I did nothing, the ball did it". This time I have pictures to prove it. So Charlie is a repeat offender, please be a member of a jury and help in sentencing him. Just forget how cute he is, if you take that into consideration Charlie will get away with a murder! Enjoy!


I think the plants need to hire protection! Perhaps a small x-pen, sprayed with bitter yuck.

But either way, it's definitely the ball's fault. It went in there all by itself, didn't it?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Little Charlie is going to Arizona?!?*



gold4me said:


> Here's a thought you could send Charlie to me!!!! ha ha ha


Martha, be careful what you wish for.


I iz goering to Hari-zona. I iz needed da big broder, Gamler iz goering 2 b mi big bro yeh.











Do not closering sut-kase, hav 2 pak mi toyz.

















Klozer it now pleeease!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Too funny!! He's getting so big.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Wow, he's growing fast!


----------



## Max's Dad

More cute photos. Charlie is getting big!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Charlie, Charlie-- Yogi here! Do not go to Arizona dude! Ya' gotta come to Texas and see me and show me how to fetch and return the balls to my momma who says I'm not a ball obsessed fanatic like my big bro' Toby! I'll show you a good time- don't bother packing your toys 'cause I've got plenty! I'm what my momma calls a spoiled little one! C U Soon! Tail Wags from your friend Yogi!


----------



## Ljilly28

He is so gorgeous and big now! I can hardly stand to look bc I just get puppy fever, and have to tell myself "Step away from the puppy" for the rest of the day.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Too cute, love the pictures. Charlie is getting sooooooo big, he's becoming such a handsome golden boy.


----------



## Buddysmyheart

So funny! Charlie is growing so fast, enjoy every puppy moment!


----------



## Vhuynh2

Those photos are too cute! Charlie is welcome in Washington too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Haha so cute!! I just love little Charlie, he's so funny. He is growing up so fast too. I think he needs to pack his case and come over to the UK for a visit  lol


----------



## MercyMom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Martha, be careful what you wish for.
> 
> 
> I iz goering to Hari-zona. I iz needed da big broder, Gamler iz goering 2 b mi big bro yeh.
> 
> 
> View attachment 126913
> 
> 
> 
> Do not closering sut-kase, hav 2 pak mi toyz.
> 
> 
> View attachment 126929
> View attachment 126921
> 
> 
> 
> Klozer it now pleeease!
> 
> 
> View attachment 126937


Ohhhh! That bottom picture of his puffy face is so cute!


----------



## laprincessa

max wants charlie to come visit him in pennneeeeesillbayneeah!


----------



## gold4me

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Martha, be careful what you wish for.
> 
> 
> I iz goering to Hari-zona. I iz needed da big broder, Gamler iz goering 2 b mi big bro yeh.
> 
> 
> View attachment 126913
> 
> 
> 
> Do not closering sut-kase, hav 2 pak mi toyz.
> 
> 
> View attachment 126929
> View attachment 126921
> 
> 
> 
> Klozer it now pleeease!
> 
> 
> View attachment 126937



CHARLEEEEE I wating fur u bi da door. I fink u da kutess babeee bwane eber. :smooch:


----------



## Karen519

*Charlie*

Those pictures of Charlie in the suitcase-unbelieavably CUTE!!


----------



## PrincessDi

Definitely send him to WA!! What a handsome boy, Charlie is becoming. Particularly love the sencond pix! Looks like he's saying "Mommy I want to stay with you!"


----------



## Lucky Penny

Adorable pictures!


----------



## laprincessa

it's a good thing that the dogs have that magic tunnel, he's gonna be a travelin all over this world!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Mammy tellering I not goin. She gived me 24" bully stick 2 stay, tellering we have snooowww here. I told mammy, mammy when I older I goering to Teksas 2 see Toby and Yogi, then Hari-zona Gamler waiterin at da door, Bennnesiiilbania playerin with Max, Bashingtoon 2 playering with Molly and givering hugs to antie Pam, Sammy in UK Charlie iz comering, Denessyy to see da Andy and Tajban to see Budeee. I iz growering fast I iz brave. Cant wait!


----------



## love never dies

I have smile on my face  Thank you


----------



## mudEpawz

wow!!! looks how big Charlie is getting!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful photos of Charlie! I also can't get over how fast he is growing :O such a handsome boy in the snow


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

HolDaisy said:


> Beautiful photos of Charlie! I also can't get over how fast he is growing :O such a handsome boy in the snow


You will see, I am "shocked" too. It was 8 weeks yesterday he is with us, tomorrow he is 16 weeks old, weights 33lb, vet says he is in great shape.


----------



## laprincessa

He is adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Max says ippin u neez enneee helpp wiff dat bulleeee sdik u jusstur ledd mi no, k? i hass da eddeee barez dat u kin pway wif tu wen u kum tu mi howze


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Charlie is perfect!


----------



## gold4me

That is the biggest bully stick ever. He looks like he is enjoying it. Oh, he IS getting big and cuter by the minute.


----------



## Buddysmyheart

Charlie is growing and growing! He is so adorable, and now that I've had my "Charlie Puppy Fix", I'm going to bed!


----------



## Max's Dad

Love the puppy photos. Charlie is getting big!


----------



## PrincessDi

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:Auntie Pammie says to come to Wasitoon FIRST!!


----------



## mddolson

Love the shots of Charlie playing in the snow.
We've had rain here in Ontario & most of our snow is gone. Temp has dropped back down below zero so it's frozen again, but it was a muddy mess last weekend.
It'll be nice when the snow returns. Our Bella loves deep snow, can't keep her inside after a good snow storm. (not that snow storms are a good thing).
Mike D (Bella's dad)


----------



## *Laura*

Charlie - you little sweetie. You're going to be travelling a long time to go visit all these great place and meet all these wonderful people and puppies... but on your way home make sure you come by Oakville for a visit. I have some really nice trees that you can chew on and Buddy has lots of balls to share


----------



## mybuddy

pzzt. sharlie. eye fink yoo kan kom mi howse furda bisit. den wee kan pway twiks onda momee.

eye lobe yoo manee.

da buddy


----------



## Karen519

*Charlie*

Charlie

You sure are one photogenic little guy!!


----------



## dborgers

Charlie, please include Nashville on your itinerary. You're SO cute, buddy


----------



## DERBYBOY7

Wow....Charlie is absolutely stunningly handsome. And 33 lbs already !!!! I always love the commercials that show Golden Puppies ...Its like false advertising they grow up so fast. 

Thanks for the pictures Velinka ....


----------



## cgriffin

He is growing so fast, but so cute. I think Goldens are cute at any age


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Help please, Teddy Bear shrunk.*

Maybe I should post this in Chit Chat section but I figure out those who know Charlie very well might be able to help. I bought this a big, what a big, a hug Teddy Bear for little Charlie before even he got home, wanted him to have a long lasting friend. He is still in one peace and little Charlie loves him so much. Teddy helps lot with "no, Charlie you are not allowed..." frustrations. But last night I've noticed Teddy Bear shrunk, he is so small. How did this happen? He doesn't go outside on the snow to get wet and I did not wash him. I am so sad to see him shrinking and getting smaller. I am posting pictures so you can see for yourself. 

Do you have any advice how to stop what is happening? Please help! :--sad:


----------



## love never dies

lol - Cheers


----------



## MicheleKC87

Aww, Charlie's getting big so fast! He's so adorable! They grow way too fast.


----------



## dborgers

LOL Teddy Bears shrink so fast, don't they? The furry one is my favorite


----------



## njoyqd

Funny thing about that bear....LOL!

I could look at Charlie pictures all day long!
Thank you for posting!
Enjoy every day!
Dale


----------



## hubbub

Maybe it's sort of like Mary Poppins and Teddy gets smaller and smaller as Charlie doesn't need him anymore?? Although, I saw a similar Teddy at Costco before the holiday season that was HUGE - pictured here  

Charlie's such a handsome boy!!

eta - I know Mary Poppins doesn't get smaller


----------



## mybuddy

hahahaha...too funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I love you two!


----------



## HolDaisy

Aww too cute. Charlie loves his teddy


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Too cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

hubbub said:


> Maybe it's sort of like Mary Poppins and Teddy gets smaller and smaller as Charlie doesn't need him anymore?? Although, I saw a similar Teddy at Costco before the holiday season that was HUGE - pictured here
> 
> Charlie's such a handsome boy!!
> 
> eta - I know Mary Poppins doesn't get smaller


That's the store I bought Teddy, they did not have any bigger. I will have to go back, hope these huge ones don't shrink.

.


----------



## GoldenMum

That's what happens with those adorable babies, they make the teddies shrink. Charlie needs a new teddy before this one shrinks too small to be a pillow! Poor Charlie!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Charlie, you are getting so big!! Yogi is waiting with baited breath for you to come down. He says bring snow, he misses it, but I think we'll just show Charlie what warm sunny days are like- we will have them again in about a month! Woo hoo!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Dallas Gold said:


> Charlie, you are getting so big!! Yogi is waiting with baited breath for you to come down. He says bring snow, he misses it, but I think we'll just show Charlie what warm sunny days are like- we will have them again in about a month! Woo hoo!!


We got so much snow last days and will be more coming that we "lost" 2 stairs at the back, Charlie just flies into the snow from the top of the stairs. It is -20C and Charlie still insists in sleeping in sunroom :doh:. As for travel, we are working on "passport" photos these days but Charlie is not patient enough to stand still :uhoh:.


----------



## hubbub

Buddy's mom forever said:


> That's the store I bought Teddy, they did not have any bigger. I will have to go back, hope these huge ones don't shrink.


If the bigger Teddy were to shrink - you'd have a MUCH bigger problem on your hands! :


----------



## laprincessa

Max says to tell Charlie.............."dond wurmeee bowt dat. I hazz da mennneeee eddeee barez an wen u kum tu bizzit mi u kin habbb wun orr 22 ub dem. Mommmeee justur buy mi moer!" 

Well. Yes.


----------



## Vhuynh2

Charlie is just way too cute! Isn't he supposed to be in the "puppy uglies" stage right now? I see absolutely NO SIGN of that!


----------



## dborgers

> Charlie just flies into the snow from the top of the stairs.


That's a great image! Made me chuckle. Go Charlie!!!


----------



## gold4me

ha ha ha ha I love the teddy bear shrinking pictures.


----------



## PrincessDi

Love the image of him flying in the snow as well! Please try to catch that pix and post! He is so beautiful!! I know he keeps you busy these days!!


----------



## Buddysmyheart

He is just so cute! I bet Charlie has made many "doggie" snow angels in your backyard. I can just see him flying off the top step into the snow!


----------



## Mausann

I just love to see pictures of Charlie, he is sooooooooo adorable. He is getting so big, so quick. We are so glad your family is enjoying him, especially you!!! Love Ya!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Little (?!?) Charlie loves snow!


----------



## cgriffin

He is so cute, lol. And he is getting so big
I have never met a Golden that did not like snow, we just don't get a lot around here. But, that is okay with me....


----------



## dborgers

Charlie is so cute he's irresistible.


----------



## hubbub

Such a sweetheart! :smooch: I love the picture of him with his eyes closed to the sun - I can see his heart swelling with happiness and joy.


----------



## KiwiD

What does Charlie think of this extremely cold weather we've been having? Such cute pictures of your growing boy enjoying all the snow!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Maddie's_Mom said:


> What does Charlie think of this extremely cold weather we've been having? Such cute pictures of your growing boy enjoying all the snow!


We are not going for walks these days and Charlie is not happy 'bout that. This morning he was so excited to see me wearing jeans (casual Fridays), he knows jeans means walks. He waited at the front door, I think he was very disappointed with his mammy.


----------



## MercyMom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Mammy tellering I not goin. She gived me 24" bully stick 2 stay, tellering we have snooowww here. I told mammy, mammy when I older I goering to Teksas 2 see Toby and Yogi, then Hari-zona Gamler waiterin at da door, Bennnesiiilbania playerin with Max, Bashingtoon 2 playering with Molly and givering hugs to antie Pam, Sammy in UK Charlie iz comering, Denessyy to see da Andy and Tajban to see Budeee. I iz growering fast I iz brave. Cant wait!


 Charlie's looking great!


----------



## KiwiD

Buddy's mom forever said:


> We are not going for walks these days and Charlie is not happy 'bout that. This morning he was so excited to see me wearing jeans (casual Fridays), he knows jeans means walks. He waited at the front door, I think he was very disappointed with his mammy.


Poor Charlie, it's hard when they don't understand why the don't get to do something. Kiwi's missing her walks too. We've just been playing in the yard and then she also goes to daycare once a week which totally tires her out.


----------



## HolDaisy

Lovely photos. Looks like Charlie is having lots of fun in the snow  Sammy loves it aswell at the moment, he's only getting to see it briefly on potty breaks though lol. He can't wait till he's bigger and can go playing in it off the leash like his Canadian cousin Charlie does


----------



## love never dies

I miss Charlie - so I am here to see him


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

I love the snow pictures. What a beautiful boy he is.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vhuynh2

Little Charlie is not so little anymore! Thanks for sharing!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Charlie is 4 months old today!*

Meet "Damita's Four-Ever Young" - Charlie


----------



## dborgers

Oh, Charlie looks like such a good boy. Happy 1/3 Birthday to you, Charlie


----------



## mudEpawz

Charlie has gotten so big! I cant believe it!! Keep taking those pictures, I love seeing Charlie grow.


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Meet "Damita's Four-Ever Young" - Charlie


He is a handsome boy, Buddy sent you a very nice looking boy.

Mike


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He is so cute!


----------



## gold4me

AWWWW I can't believe how big he is now. :wave:Hi Sharlie I fink u gitting big. Lub frum da Gamboi


----------



## love never dies

OooOo - "Damita's Four-Ever Young" - Charlie --- super sweet


----------



## Dallas Gold

What a cutie pie Charlie! Happy sweet 16 (weeks)!


----------



## flykelley

Look it here Charlie 89 pages in this thread and they are all about you! You are a star!

Mike


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you all for your kind comments and taking time to follow our story. Charlie is the star of our household for sure. He is growing up so fast like many of you said and it is hard to believe. Photos we take don't justify his cuteness, many times in a day we just watch him and comment how sweet and adorable he is. We do not compare but in so many ways he is very different than my Buddy was and I knew that before we even brought him home. My Buddy knows what my life journey is about, he choose and sent me Charlie. There are lessons I still need to be taught and Charlie is a perfect teacher. As I try to teach him some manners he is teaching me new things too. He has lot of personality, he is very vocal. We joke he barked more for those two months we have him than Bud did for all 9 and half years. He adores my daughter and husband and knows I am the mom, always there for him. We really enjoy having him around.


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful photos of Charlie as always! Wow he has grown up so much :O I can't believe that tiny little cheeky Charlie has grown up into such a big and handsome boy so quickly! Sammy will be like Charlie before I know it. Buddy sure did send you a special boy  Love your new signature pic by the way...your two precious snowy boys


----------



## xoerika620xo

awww charlie is getting so big! i love your signature its perfect.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

Charlie get more handsome with every week. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddysmyheart

Charlie is growing up so fast! Love all his pictures, he is so incredibly sweet! I too love your signature..it's perfect.


----------



## PrincessDi

Wow, Charlie is growing into a young man so quickly!! He is so handsome and totally devoted to Mamy I can see!!


----------



## Vhuynh2

Charlie is becoming more handsome every day.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Love these recent pics of Charlie, he's becoming such a handsome little guy.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He is one handsome little dude...


----------



## Dallas Gold

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Thank you all for your kind comments and taking time to follow our story. Charlie is the star of our household for sure. He is growing up so fast like many of you said and it is hard to believe. Photos we take don't justify his cuteness, many times in a day we just watch him and comment how sweet and adorable he is. We do not compare but in so many ways he is very different than my Buddy was and I knew that before we even brought him home. My Buddy knows what my life journey is about, he choose and sent me Charlie. There are lessons I still need to be taught and Charlie is a perfect teacher. As I try to teach him some manners he is teaching me new things too. He has lot of personality, he is very vocal. We joke he barked more for those two months we have him than Bud did for all 9 and half years. He adores my daughter and husband and knows I am the mom, always there for him. We really enjoy having him around.


Charlie is so adorable! My hubby and I also just sit around and talk about how wonderful, adorable and mellow our Yogi is at such a young age, even with the bitey bitey times. They do grow up so fast! 

I'm also beginning to see little things he does that remind me so much of my Bridge boys-even though I want him to be his own self it's heartwarming to see little touches of my former boys in him... makes me think those boys are keeping their paws in his development and sending me signs that they have our back in raising him. :smooch:

I sure wish Yogi and Charlie could have a play date- too bad we live so far apart!


----------



## damita

Thanks for the pics - I love seeing my grandkids! He is looking awesome!!! Love how nicely he stood for those pics!!! Big Thumbs up from Grandma!!!


----------



## flykelley

Hi V
I know you must be busy with Charlie, but its been a week since we have had any Charlie updates. We must know what he is up to. Must have a few new pictures!!!!!! Hope all is well and you are just real busy.

Mike


----------



## MercyMom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Little (?!?) Charlie loves snow!


Awww! How special!


----------



## MercyMom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Meet "Damita's Four-Ever Young" - Charlie


Awww! Charlie's already looking like a beautiful show dog! Do you plan to show him?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He is a handsome boy, and he is growing fast!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

It has been while .... We had crazy cold weather last couple weeks and had to stop our walks but it is getting "warmer" now so we can go out. Charlie is busy growing and I am busy entertaining him. We are pretty much successful in not bumping up the numbers on a scale, our secret is I am losing weight and Charlie gaining some. He is very slim, but tall and long. Doing great with house training no accidents at all for weeks, better said months. Love veggies all kind and it is half of his meal. Biting slowed down for awhile but was back last week with teething. For now on we are doing "homeschooling", Charlie is smart but persistent too, if he doesn't like what was asked to do he doesn't hold back, he will bark and complain. He has all kind of different barks, slowly we are learning how to decode them. Still getting up shortly after 5 every morning (too early), no matter what time we go to bed. I am so looking forward to spring time change this year. Our photos are all snow, snow and more snow, it is very hard to take any in the house, this guy is always in the move.


----------



## KiwiD

Such a cute boy, and getting sooo big!


----------



## njoyqd

Just stopped by for my "Charlie fix."
And, holy cow! Look at your beautiful, handsome boy! 
To use an expression of my 'PopPop', "Full of piss & vinegar!"
Love him!
Dale


----------



## mudEpawz

hahah the photo of Charlie watching the Dog Whisper made me laugh out loud! He is clearly consentrating.


----------



## dborgers

Oh, what a little doll Charlie is  So cute. I'm so happy for you


----------



## Doug

Yeah for Charlie photos
It looks as though he is becoming more handsome as time passes - I did not think that this was possible since he was so adorable to start with!


----------



## Max's Dad

Charlie gets more handsome every time you post new photos!


----------



## Vhuynh2

Charlie is very handsome. I really love his expression. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you all for your kind comments. Charlie's cuteness is very useful "tool", he knows it and takes advantage of it as much as he can. You have to love him.


----------



## daisydogmom

Charlie's such a cutie-pie!!! I love the picture of him watching TV, LOL!!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Charlie looks so handsome, he's just beautiful  I can't get over how quickly they grow up. Congrats on the housetraining, he's such a good boy! I'm looking forward to getting Sammy totally housetrained, I'm outside all hours of the night in all sorts of weather lol. We're going the right way with it though. Love the photo of Charlie watching the tv, he sure didn't want to miss the dog programme


----------



## Buddysmyheart

Charlie is getting so big!! Savor all his puppy days, his puppy scent, sweet baby face, fluffiness, (not so much the baby teeth, right? ha). It goes so fast!! But with maturity comes a lot of other good things too. He is adorable!


----------



## SandyK

OMG!! Charlie is getting so big!! He is so very handsome.


----------



## flykelley

Hi V and not so little Charlie
Great pictures of Charlie, love the way he looks and his eye's. Looks like he is to smart for his own good.

Mike


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

HolDaisy said:


> Charlie looks so handsome, he's just beautiful  I can't get over how quickly they grow up. Congrats on the housetraining, he's such a good boy! I'm looking forward to getting Sammy totally housetrained, I'm outside all hours of the night in all sorts of weather lol. We're going the right way with it though. Love the photo of Charlie watching the tv, he sure didn't want to miss the dog programme


I am pretty amazed myself with the house training too. One accident was very "special", he just woke up at noon as it was meal time and with the cold outside I thought I am gonna feed him and then we go out. While I was putting food in his bowl, he went to his crate and peed there waiting for his food. But sometimes when I look at scratches on my hands and holes in my sweatpants I would trade house training success for less biting. Well, we all have our weakness and they have theirs too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

His looks have changed so much since the last pictures you posted. He's lost his baby face and is starting to look like a young golden boy. He's such a doll and sounds absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Charlie is so handsome! We are one week behind you in development so I know what to expect now after reading your posts!


----------



## cgriffin

Charlie is getting so big, what a beautiful boy


----------



## Dallas Gold

Charlie, Yogi here, just stopping by to say "hi"! I discovered the pillows my Mom keeps on the fireplace last night- she wasn't too thrilled, but I had fun grabbing them and trying to kill them before Mom took them away. If you have any you should try them!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hey Yogi, thanks for the tip. I think mammy moved all pillows away but as soon as I finish chewing on her hands I will check around. 

We had so much fun with Charlie yesterday. My daughter is singing in the show these days and she was playing on piano warming up her voice, Charlie charged in from the back yard, sit next to her and started howling. First we thought he is whimpering but no he was singing right after her, it lasted 10 to 20 seconds, I run to grab camera then he stopped and went after me. It was so cute I hope I will be able to record it when (if) it happens next time.


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Hey Yogi, thanks for the tip. I think mammy moved all pillows away but as soon as I finish chewing on her hands I will check around.
> 
> We had so much fun with Charlie yesterday. My daughter is singing in the show these days and she was playing on piano warming up her voice, Charlie charged in from the back yard, sit next to her and started howling. First we thought he is whimpering but no he was singing right after her, it lasted 10 to 20 seconds, I run to grab camera then he stopped and went after me. It was so cute I hope I will be able to record it when (if) it happens next time.


Little Charlie is a ham!!

Mike


----------



## Dallas Gold

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Hey Yogi, thanks for the tip. I think mammy moved all pillows away but as soon as I finish chewing on her hands I will check around.
> 
> We had so much fun with Charlie yesterday. My daughter is singing in the show these days and she was playing on piano warming up her voice, Charlie charged in from the back yard, sit next to her and started howling. First we thought he is whimpering but no he was singing right after her, it lasted 10 to 20 seconds, I run to grab camera then he stopped and went after me. It was so cute I hope I will be able to record it when (if) it happens next time.


Dear Charlie, I'm also using my Mom's hands to chew- my favorite thing besides Toby's ears! She keeps on telling me that I need to channel my big brother and Guardian Angel named Beau who is at a beautiful place called the Bridge, who NEVER chewed on my Mommy from the time they adopted him at 4 months until he left them at 13 1/2 years. She said he's looking down on me and wants me to follow his example and leave her hands alone! One of these days I'll listen, but I'm having too much fun right now! Zoomies and play bows, Your Buddy Yogi!

BMF, I hope you can get a video of your daughter and Charlie's performances!!


----------



## coppers-mom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Thank you all for your kind comments. _Charlie's cuteness is very useful "tool",_ he knows it and takes advantage of it as much as he can. You have to love him.


Charlie is adorable and I am so glad he came into your life to help heal your heart.:smooch:


----------



## dborgers

> My daughter is singing in the show these days and she was playing on piano warming up her voice, Charlie charged in from the back yard, sit next to her and started howling. First we thought he is whimpering but no he was singing right after her, it lasted 10 to 20 seconds


That picture is simply adorable!! We had a singing dog, Daisy, but she only sang when I played the theme from The Godfather, and she'd howl as long as I played it on the piano LOL


----------



## HolDaisy

That's too cute how Charlie sang with your daughter! You'll definitely have to try and catch it on video


----------



## KathyL

I can't believe how big he is getting and he is just beautiful. The picture of him watching the dog whisperer is just too funny. It looks like he is sitting in a lecture hall!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Charlie had his rabies shot on Thursday, at that time he was 4 months and 20 days old, weighted 41lb. Last two days we had that "switch off", he was so calm. I was missing my wild child running 100 per minute. This morning switch is on again, love my wild child.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Enjoy the puppy years, they come and go so fast. I miss them, Lennon will be 3 April 10th and still has some puppy in him but is getting mellow also!
Charlie is so adorable, give him Hugs from NJ!!!!


----------



## DERBYBOY7

My wife wants to know who the breeder is ( although I'm sure its too far away for us to really consider ). But honestly, puppy cuteness aside, Charlie is incredibly handsome. 

We, of course, always compare every golden to Honey and my response is usually ...Cute ...but no Honey. 

Charlie is the exception. 

You will have such a wonderful spring and summer.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

DERBYBOY7 said:


> My wife wants to know who the breeder is ( although I'm sure its too far away for us to really consider ). But honestly, puppy cuteness aside, Charlie is incredibly handsome.
> 
> We, of course, always compare every golden to Honey and my response is usually ...Cute ...but no Honey.
> 
> Charlie is the exception.
> 
> You will have such a wonderful spring and summer.


Thank you so much, I agree with your comments.
Charlie is a Canadian born and raised, his breeder is Rebecca Brisson (Damita Goldens). 
This is a link to Charlie's mom and dad: Puppies
I am very thankful that our paths crossed and she entrusted me with this incredible boy. Wish there are more breeders like her. Thanks Rebecca!


----------



## damita

Your welcome!!!



Buddy's mom forever said:


> Thank you so much, I agree with your comments.
> Charlie is a Canadian born and raised, his breeder is Rebecca Brisson (Damita Goldens).
> This is a link to Charlie's mom and dad: Puppies
> I am very thankful that our paths crossed and she entrusted me with this incredible boy. Wish there are more breeders like her. Thanks Rebecca!


----------



## Sweet Girl

I am just trying to catch up with a few threads today - including this one. Charlie is looking so beautiful and sweet. And I am so happy that he is bringing you happiness and smiles. Buddy would be so happy. I know he is watching and with you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Charlie is 5 months old tomorrow. He is doing great, still a puppy with lots of energy. Luckily weather is warmer now we can go for walks. He is teething last couple weeks so there are some bites here and there. Charlie is so much in love with my daughter and my husband and comes around me just to bug me and make me stop all my work and play with him. This guy is a talker, he has to agree or disagree with everything.


----------



## mddolson

Happy 5 months tomorrow Charlie. 
I have to agree he's one good looking pup.

Mike D


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Charlie is an absolute doll!!! The picture of him at the dishwasher reminds me of Maddie. She still loves to nose around when I'm loading it up.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Wow, he's grown!! He is so adorable! We are one week behind you, and will be 5 months next week. That teething is a pain, literally!


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy 5 months for tomorrow Charlie! He's so cute  I just scrolled back to page 55 to look at the photo of tiny Charlie in the dishwasher after looking at the one of him now and can't believe how much he's grown up haha! His bed looks so comfy too...I think Sammy would quite like to snuggle up on there 

Buddy will be so happy for you all that Charlie has bought joy back into your lives. He's sent you a special little guy with this one for sure!


----------



## Vhuynh2

Charlie is big now and even more handsome! Happy 5 months Charlie!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## dborgers

Oh, what a love muffin Charlie is!  I could hug on him for days. He's such a handsome boy. I love coming to his thread and seeing new pics and hearing about his life.


----------



## Max's Dad

Thanks for the Charlie update. He is getting big. Max still gets his nose in the dishwasher . . . I do not think they ever outgrow that.


----------



## SandyK

Happy 5 month Charlie!!! You are getting bigger every time I see pics. Still such a cutie!!!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

Happy 5 months Charlie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddysmyheart

What a doll! He's growing up so fast. Thanks for sharing him with all of us!


----------



## mudEpawz

checking in to get my Charlie fix. I know I say this everytime but WOW! I cant believe how big he is getting! I love his little face and those whiskers... love**


----------



## Doug

Awh I just wanna scoop your precious boy up for a big hug
... just as well there's a great big ocean between us coz I'd never wanna let him go


----------



## flykelley

Charlie is looking all grown up, love the one of him sleeping on his bed. Buddy is smiling a lot in the last six months!

Mike


----------



## Karen519

*Charlie*

Charlie is just adorable!! I love the Kirkland bed! 
Did you get it at Sams or Cosco?


----------



## MercyMom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> It has been while .... We had crazy cold weather last couple weeks and had to stop our walks but it is getting "warmer" now so we can go out. Charlie is busy growing and I am busy entertaining him. We are pretty much successful in not bumping up the numbers on a scale, our secret is I am losing weight and Charlie gaining some. He is very slim, but tall and long. Doing great with house training no accidents at all for weeks, better said months. Love veggies all kind and it is half of his meal. Biting slowed down for awhile but was back last week with teething. For now on we are doing "homeschooling", Charlie is smart but persistent too, if he doesn't like what was asked to do he doesn't hold back, he will bark and complain. He has all kind of different barks, slowly we are learning how to decode them. Still getting up shortly after 5 every morning (too early), no matter what time we go to bed. I am so looking forward to spring time change this year. Our photos are all snow, snow and more snow, it is very hard to take any in the house, this guy is always in the move.


Wow! He's getting to be such a beautiful boy!


----------



## MercyMom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Charlie is 5 months old tomorrow. He is doing great, still a puppy with lots of energy. Luckily weather is warmer now we can go for walks. He is teething last couple weeks so there are some bites here and there. Charlie is so much in love with my daughter and my husband and comes around me just to bug me and make me stop all my work and play with him. This guy is a talker, he has to agree or disagree with everything.


Love the picture of him going into the dishwasher! Man it's so hard to believe that he's 5 months already!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Happy 5 months to my Charlie today!*

*Happy 5 months to my Charlie today!*

Thank you all for your kind comments. He is growing fast and is more cuddly every day. When he takes a break from running around, he comes right there into my lap with his chew toy of course.

Karen the bed is from Costco. We have 3 seasons sunroom and Charlie likes to go there and sleeps even on -30C outside so my husband got it for him. He loves his bed, when it gets below -30C I have to bring it in the house, don't want him to be there when it's too cold, even thou he doesn't mind.


----------



## Mom of Maizie

I just happened on this thread last night...don't know how I missed it for so long. At first I thought...wow! how could a thread with that name get so long????? I only got through about half of it last night and the rest today. The whole thread has a magic to it...it could well be made into a book called "The Love Story." I felt like I got to know some about V and all those who care for her. The photos add so much to the story. I feel like I almost know V, Buddy, and now Charlie!!! Goose bumps and tears all the way through reading this.


----------



## njoyqd

Happy 5 months, Charlie!
V, thanks for the pictures! I love seeing how he has changed. 
What a sweetie!
D


----------



## Bentleysmom

Hard to believe Charlie is that big already! Bentley is a talker too, my first ever talker. He can really tell a story!


----------



## mudEpawz

Happy 5 Months Charlie


----------



## *Laura*

No Charlie you can't be 5 months already!!! You are such a gorgeous boy


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Bentleysmom said:


> Hard to believe Charlie is that big already! Bentley is a talker too, my first ever talker. He can really tell a story!


Charlie could be another Broadway kid for sure. Last night I made meat pie, a dish from my home country with homemade phyllo pastry, I know I would need an hour and cant stop in the middle of it so I had kong, raw hide bone and treat ball ready for Charlie. Eventually he had enough of it and started chewing on dinning chair. He was asked nicely and polite to stop, removed and destructed couple times then I get sick and tired of washing my hands hundred times, I just needed 10 more minutes, so I put Charlie in his crate. He "said" something in low voice and plumped onto the floor. I finished quickly and open door, he did not want to come out for 60 seconds which is veeery long for Charlie. Then he went at the far corner of hallway, it is L shaped so he went as far as he could that still can see me and laid there. I was cleaning up mess I made and every time I would call him and look his way he would turn his head away from me. Had to stop my work and go and make peace with my boy.:uhoh:


----------



## KiwiD

Happy 5 month birthday Charlie! You are adorable and it sounds like you have your Mom wrapped around one of those paws of yours from the story she just posted


----------



## Tennyson

Boy, does Charlie have you wrapped around his paw.
Happy 5 month birthday, Charlie.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Mom of Maizie said:


> I just happened on this thread last night...don't know how I missed it for so long. At first I thought...wow! how could a thread with that name get so long????? I only got through about half of it last night and the rest today. The whole thread has a magic to it...it could well be made into a book called "The Love Story." I felt like I got to know some about V and all those who care for her. The photos add so much to the story. I feel like I almost know V, Buddy, and now Charlie!!! Goose bumps and tears all the way through reading this.


Thank you so much for reading our story, today when I read your post I cried too. It is a long story of love, pain, grief, sadness, struggle, hope and then back to love again. It was and still is a journey and wonderful people on this forum with their kindness, understanding, support and generosity turned it into a magical one.


----------



## Discoverer

*Happy 5 months Charlie ! :jamming:arty: *


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

This is exactly why I love this forum!!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Charlie could be another Broadway kid for sure. Last night I made meat pie, a dish from my home country with homemade phyllo pastry, I know I would need an hour and cant stop in the middle of it so I had kong, raw hide bone and treat ball ready for Charlie. Eventually he had enough of it and started chewing on dinning chair. He was asked nicely and polite to stop, removed and destructed couple times then I get sick and tired of washing my hands hundred times, I just needed 10 more minutes, so I put Charlie in his crate. He "said" something in low voice and plumped onto the floor. I finished quickly and open door, he did not want to come out for 60 seconds which is veeery long for Charlie. Then he went at the far corner of hallway, it is L shaped so he went as far as he could that still can see me and laid there. I was cleaning up mess I made and every time I would call him and look his way he would turn his head away from me. Had to stop my work and go and make peace with my boy.:uhoh:


Charlie is so funny. I just love his personality, such a little character! Sammy does the low voice sulking thing too, it's priceless. I've only just realised Charlie and Sammy both have a birthday on the 25th of different months


----------



## dborgers

Hi Charile,

I hear you're keeping V plenty busy. You're so cute and growing up into such a handsome young man, Charlie. I love seeing your pictures. And I'm really, really happy for your mom


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

We got sooo much snow today, up to Charlie's shoulder and with this wind no walk tonight.

Yesterday was nice day








Overnight fresh snow was "delivered"









I am sooo tired









Had a bath last night









Waiting for my daddy









There is a green balloon outside









No more photos please


----------



## Max's Dad

He is getting big!


----------



## dborgers

Oh, V, he is such a wonderfully cute boy, slowly turning into a little man. Thanks for the beautiful pictures. Can't help but grin from ear to ear viewing them and thinking about how happy he's making V's world up there.


----------



## Vhuynh2

Charlie must LOVE all that snow.

He is handsome as always.


----------



## love never dies

This is a long long winter... Charlie is a very very handsome boy


----------



## SandyK

Charlie is getting more handsome every time I see him!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Charlie is getting so big! We took our now 5 month old Yogi to the vet yesterday and it shocks me when he keeps on getting bigger. I still see him as that fluffy bundle of fur I could hold in one arm! 

He sure is a handsome puppy! 

When do we move to the teenage part of the forum? I'm thinking it's soon because I think I'm beginning to see the signs!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, wow. He is so cute!! Charlie looks like he totally skipped the awkward, gangly stage. He just looks like a full grown Golden in a smaller package. I hope he is bringing you much love and happiness.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Buddy's mom forever said:


> We got sooo much snow today, up to Charlie's shoulder and with this wind no walk tonight.
> 
> This = CRAZY PUPPY!!!!
> 
> He is growing up to be a handsome boy!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He really is a handsome guy!


----------



## Buddysmyheart

Love Charlie's new photo's! Can you believe he's growing up so fast??! So happy we can all share in his growing up. We all feel like proud Aunts and Uncles!!


----------



## Neeko13

Awwwwwww. Charlie is getting soooo big, and cute!!!! Shame we dont live closer, Neeko & Charlie could have been partners in crime :::


----------



## leesooim

Charlie is becoming quite the looker! Sasha would be soooo jealous of all that snow you have up there


----------



## HolDaisy

Such a handsome boy, I just want to hug him  he's so very sweet.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you all for your kind comments and following Charlie's story.



HolDaisy said:


> Charlie is so funny. I just love his personality, such a little character! Sammy does the low voice sulking thing too, it's priceless. I've only just realised Charlie and Sammy both have a birthday on the 25th of different months


We just had a good run thru the house looking for "another" dog. There was a dog on TV barking, Charlie looked for him behind TV and barked. Then he jumped on the sofa to check behind. Then he checked out all rooms, now is in back yard barking.

That's cool for birthdays, I did not realize that. 



Dallas Gold said:


> Charlie is getting so big! We took our now 5 month old Yogi to the vet yesterday and it shocks me when he keeps on getting bigger. I still see him as that fluffy bundle of fur I could hold in one arm!
> 
> He sure is a handsome puppy!
> 
> When do we move to the teenage part of the forum? I'm thinking it's soon because I think I'm beginning to see the signs!


Yep, it is time to start reading that Parents of Teenage Pups thread. Lots of selective hearing these days. Sometimes I wonder would I ever be able to let him go off leash. These morning I put him on long leash and took out to shovel driveway so he can have some fun in the snow, first thing he did run off as far as he could and sit in the middle of the street. No cars there but still scared me a lot.


----------



## mybuddy

Charlie is the best!

I just saw his pics. The green balloon one made me laugh!

Lobe yoo da sharlie


----------



## Claire's Friend

Just the sweetest little face : These little heart healers are really something magic :smooch:. So happy you have little Charlie in your life.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Claire's Friend said:


> Just the sweetest little face : These little heart healers are really something magic :smooch:. So happy you have little Charlie in your life.


I wonder do they know that. When your thoughts are far away, they all of sudden stop the run and with their 40 and something pounds climb into your lap, with a gentle paw touch to snap you out of your thoughts almost saying "mom I am here, don't waste your time". Yes they are special heart healers puppies.


----------



## hubbub

I love coming back and seeing such cute pictures of Charlie


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

On our walks Charlie and I make new friends, mostly puppies close to his age, but now and then we meet some of my Buddy's friends that I did not see for 2 years. Those meetings are bitter sweet with lots of tears on both sides. I am glad that dogs remember me and their owners have beautiful memories of my Buddy. Had one of these meetings tonight, Charlie was so calm like he understood that this meeting and this dog is different story.


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> On our walks Charlie and I make new friends, mostly puppies close to his age, but now and then we meet some of my Buddy's friends that I did not see for 2 years. Those meetings are bitter sweet with lots of tears on both sides. I am glad that dogs remember me and their owners have beautiful memories of my Buddy. Had one of these meetings tonight, Charlie was so calm like he understood that this meeting and this dog is different story.


Hi V
It is tough when you come across someone who hasn't seen you since you lost someone special. I am so glad that you and little Charlie are getting out. Yes the little ones are a lot smarter than we give them credit for. You know Charlie is watching you two from the bridge and smiling and loving watching Little Charlie grow and look after his mom.

Mike


----------



## maizy's mom

Wonderful news! i am so happy for you!


----------



## gold4me

Ohhh I think Charlie is so cute. I love the no more photos please!!!!


----------



## Fella 77

Wow..I just looked through the whole thread..didn't want to miss any of the pictures. I love that were able to follow the story right from birth, and I love all the pictures of Charlie. It's so great we get to share in your puppy experience..thanks! He looks like a handful..brings back all the puppy memories for me!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I was so excited about spring time change looking forward for weeks to get up at 7 am instead of 6. Guess what Charlie has already adjusted his clock, woke me up at 5 this morning. Love my "wild child", always one step in front of me so I have to follow.


----------



## KiwiD

Charlie is a smart pup to change his internal clock so quickly!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Happy 6 months to my Charlie!*

Today is Charlie's 6 months birthday. He is growing nicely into very handsome boy (mammy says so). Still puppy on the edge of teenager's months. There are some days when Charlie bites and those when mammy wants to bite. :doh:
He is very independent thinker, solving problems on smart human-like way. Cuddly when he feels like and troublemaker when you ignore him. :uhoh:


From 12lb to 46lb

















Coffee table is still the same.

















Not so much room left at the door.

















Happy 6 months my boy!:smooch:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Wow--he sure has grown! He is a very handsome boy! I love his reddish color.


----------



## leesooim

Beautiful little boy! It's amazing how different they look after even just 1 month versus the day you bring them home at 8 weeks, isn't it? Many happy years to come!


----------



## Vhuynh2

Charlie is really looking like a handsome man now. Happy 6 months Charlie!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Max's Dad

Charlie is becoming quite handsome!


----------



## swishywagga

So cute, happy six months Charlie, what a handsome, gorgeous boy you are!.


----------



## Zuca's mom

Wow, he's gorgeous!


----------



## 2golddogs

Charlie is growing into such a handsome young dog. Hard to believe he is already 6 months old.


----------



## drofen

Oh my goodness! He's so big! Hardly looks like a puppy anymore!!


----------



## SMBC

Wow I can't believe how big he is already!!! He's such a cutie!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy 6 months Charlie!!!  Sammy is 4 months today so nearly catching him up lol.
Charlie is SO handsome, he's just beautiful! I love the photos of how he's grown up (especially the one of him trying to squeeze onto your coffee table ha). Hope that he has a lovely day celebrating his half birthday. Buddy sure did send you a special boy


----------



## flykelley

Happy 6 months Charlie, you sure are a handsome boy. Mommy picked out a good one!

Mike


----------



## Discoverer

Happy 6 months handsome Charlie! :jamming: :311hi-thu arty2:arty:


----------



## Neeko13

Happy 6th month birthday sweetie...what a handsome boy you are!!!!!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Happy half year birthday you big, beautiful boy.


----------



## OutWest

He's a beautiful boy... He looks like a happy guy, too. Love the shot of him next to the coffee table he used to fit under...


----------



## Dallas Gold

Be still my heart! He is GORGEOUS, or should I say HANDSOME!! I think he needs to take a vacation down here to visit with his younger cousin Yogi, who is approachiing his 6 month mark next week!


----------



## sunset

Happy 6 months Charlie. He is gorgeous!


----------



## KiwiD

Getting more handsome by the day! Happy 6 months Charlie!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

Happy 6 months Charlie! He gets more handsome every day.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

Awwwwww - what a LOVE!! It's a good thing I have my hands full here....

Happy 6 months Charlie!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you all for your kind words and well wishes to my boy.
Beginning of March I slipped on the ice and injured my right hand, it was healing very slow then I felt again yesterday morning and re-injured my right wrist. This time was really painful, I went to walk in clinic and just got back home with the cast on my right hand. But I am happy it could be worse, just makes it hard to type.


----------



## *Laura*

Happy 6 months Charlie.....you are a beautiful boy, very very handsome. You're getting to be so grown up

I'm sorry about your injury. That sounds very painful. I hope you mend quickly.


----------



## dborgers

V .. here's to a quick healing for your wrist. I've done that myself. Ouch!!

And a very, very happy half birthday to Charlie!! He is such a doll


----------



## love never dies

Happy 6 months Birthday Charlie


----------



## njoyqd

Charlie is such a handsome guy! 
Hope he is gentle to you with your cast!
Sending you best wishes for a speedy and full recovery.
Dale


----------



## drofen

Maybe the re-injury will help you heal completely. Best wishes!


----------



## MercyMom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Today is Charlie's 6 months birthday. He is growing nicely into very handsome boy (mammy says so). Still puppy on the edge of teenager's months. There are some days when Charlie bites and those when mammy wants to bite. :doh:
> He is very independent thinker, solving problems on smart human-like way. Cuddly when he feels like and troublemaker when you ignore him. :uhoh:
> 
> 
> From 12lb to 46lb
> 
> 
> View attachment 165202
> View attachment 165210
> 
> 
> 
> Coffee table is still the same.
> 
> 
> View attachment 165234
> View attachment 165242
> 
> 
> 
> Not so much room left at the door.
> 
> 
> View attachment 165218
> View attachment 165226
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 6 months my boy!:smooch:
> 
> 
> View attachment 165250


What a beautiful boy! Reminds me of my Mercy!


----------



## Doug

Whoa that's amazing.
What a handsome hunky boy!
HAPPY half birthday beautiful boy!

I know that you are trying to make your mom feel extra special with your love every day


----------



## HolDaisy

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Thank you all for your kind words and well wishes to my boy.
> Beginning of March I slipped on the ice and injured my right hand, it was healing very slow then I felt again yesterday morning and re-injured my right wrist. This time was really painful, I went to walk in clinic and just got back home with the cast on my right hand. But I am happy it could be worse, just makes it hard to type.


Hope your wrist heals soon, sounds painful. We've got snow/ice here at the moment and I'm usually the one on the floor. Tell Charlie to look after his Mom until she's feeling better


----------



## xoerika620xo

just catching up. I hope your wrist heals up soon. Glad nothing worse happened to you.

Charlie is getting so big. i love his coat! so gorgeous. Do you brush it everyday or give him special supplements? Chester's coat is still a bit short, I'm patiently waiting for that lovely golden coat hehe.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you all, it is painful and on X-rays they couldn't see what is wrong, 2 weeks cast and recheck.



xoerika620xo said:


> just catching up. I hope your wrist heals up soon. Glad nothing worse happened to you.
> 
> Charlie is getting so big. i love his coat! so gorgeous. Do you brush it everyday or give him special supplements? Chester's coat is still a bit short, I'm patiently waiting for that lovely golden coat hehe.


Thanks! I brush him daily, he doesn't get any supplements. Hair on his top is all braided and wavy.
I love Chester, smile every time I see your signature!


----------



## coppers-mom

Charlie is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Just catching up on Charlie, he's such a good boy. I am so very happy for you.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'm sorry I missed the 6-months birthday! I love your contrasting pics. He is so beautiful. I'm glad he is bringing you such happiness.

And I am SO sorry about your wrist. I hope you have a fibreglass cast so you don't need to worry about it getting wet. It's such a pain, isn't it? I hope it is all healed in two weeks.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am verry sorry about your wrist. That seals my opinion that you need to move here until it stops icing in your area!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Bitey face play*

My two golden kids are playing bitey face!


----------



## dborgers

Precious


----------



## hubbub

LOVE IT!! :--heart:


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw too sweet  We've got alot of 'bitey face' going on over here - a certain golden boy is getting his adult teeth through lol. Hugs to Charlie, looks like him and your daughter are the best of friends


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

dborgers said:


> Precious


I agree. This makes me smile. Thank you.


----------



## OutWest

Lovely Golden kids and sweet pictures. Thanks for the smile.

Charlie is getting big!


----------



## Sweet Girl

That made me smile. And brought back good memories of playing bitey face with Tee. We played it almost every weekend. If we didn't need to get up right away, somehow, we always managed to start a bitey face game while we were lolling about being lazy. It was like she knew that if I didn't get up right away when the radio came on, it was a day to play - and she'd start doing the paw thing (I can't explain it, but it was how she started the game. She'd slap down her paw, and I'd do the same with my hand, and it would escalate to bitey face). Anyway - I love your picture of your two Golden babies - and thank you for the memories.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Those two love each other dearly. Every morning we get up he goes and cries at her door, have to let him in for a short visit and then she is back to sleep. And when she studies Charlie likes to sit next to her and "read" her books his way.


----------



## HolDaisy

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Those two love each other dearly. Every morning we get up he goes and cries at her door, have to let him in for a short visit and then she is back to sleep. And when she studies Charlie likes to sit next to her and "read" her books his way.


Too cute! I can imagine what Charlie's book 'reading' is like :roflmao: lol.


----------



## seeana

Oh my dear I am so very glad you decided to get another puppy ,just think there is one sweet soul that will be loved and cuddled as she rightly deserves and that sweet soul is you Buddy's Mum.


----------



## flykelley

I think its time for a Charlie update!!!!

Mike


----------



## KathyL

I too have been checking in to see how Charlie is growing into such a big beautiful boy. I think it was Velinka who once had a post "something about a golden" and while they are all a little different, you just fall in love with each one. I think Charlie has developed his adult look and has maybe another 30 or so pounds. 

Sorry you hurt your wrist, it looks like you still have quite a bit of snow. Most of mine is gone now -- a long winter and no real spring here.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*6 and half months update*

For those who wonder how is going up north with still so much snow on the ground and to give you a quick update on Charlie. 
I managed to hurt my left wrist too (shame to say, fell again) and with the cast on the right hand it was tough to deal with work, Charlie and everyday life so had to take a break from the forum, it is very hard to read and not be able to post so I stayed away from coming at all. The cast is off now, my hands are better I can join you again. 
Charlie is doing great, good manners learning is still work in progress. He is smart and picks up commands quickly but teenage time is here. Growing nicely and is really a handsome boy, 6 and half months old around 52lb. Funny thing is his ears used to be the darkest now they are the lightest in the colour. He knows his family very well, sorted out who is who and acts according to his observations. 

My dad is *the man*, not home most of the time but always comes back from his trips with the most amazing treats. I listen to him the best, when dad says "no" no joking around, *the man *means business. 

Sister is someone to love, she has lots of books and some stuff toys too. I wish I could take a closer look at her favorite Teddy Bear kept at the "topest" shelf. Her ballet shoes smell sooo good but she hides them from me. But I know where she keeps her socks, I take them and bring to mammy, she always gives me a treat and is not happy that has to wash clean socks again.

And then comes mammy. When she does some housework I know if I come and bite her pants she will say "no" but will come to play with me unless dad or sis comes to rescue her. Or I just lay down the farthest from her and she will leave her work and come worried "what is it Charlie, are you ok, you wanna play". And she will forgive me what ever I do. I hope my real mom Georgia doesn't know that I am a bad boy sometimes, she would shake her head in disbelieve.

Mommy and me








I am Charlie Bear









Good boy Charlie








Please let me help you with setting up new TV








God please let us have more snow








Looove snow!








And my Winnie the Pooh!








Exams time, have to study








Birds are coming back?!?


----------



## KiwiD

Wow Charlie sure has grown up and is one good looking boy! Sorry to hear about your wrists but glad that you're on the mend.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He sure is a handsome guy! Glad your wrist is better!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Great to have you back in working order! Charlie is SO cute x


----------



## Max's Dad

Missed you on the forum, but glad you are back and feeling better. Charlie has grown to be very handsome!


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad your wrist is better now. Charlie is such a handsome boy and I can't get over how big he is now! I still see him as that first photo of him I saw when he was so tiny! He's such a beautiful colour aswell and looks like he enjoys exploring everything


----------



## dborgers

Charlie is a LADY KILLER! Wow, what a handsome young man! 

Glad you're mended, and nice to see you, V.


----------



## mddolson

*Charlie*

I have to agree with all the comments.
Charlie has certainly turned into a handsome young golden.

You must be very proud.
And from all the compliments & comments I see every one agrees.
I'm sure Buddy would approve.

Mike D


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

V-I'm so glad you're better & back. That Charlie has to be one of the most handsome boys I've ever seen.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you my friends. He is very special to us. I wish he could stay a little pup longer but couldn't stop the time. 



HolDaisy said:


> Glad your wrist is better now. Charlie is such a handsome boy and I can't get over how big he is now! I still see him as that first photo of him I saw when he was so tiny! He's such a beautiful colour aswell and looks like he enjoys exploring everything


My daughter makes the same comments almost every day how big he got just in 5 months and she cant believe we have a dog again.


----------



## *Laura*

Charlie is gorgeous - wow - beautiful colour. And he's so grown up. Love your update and glad you have mended


----------



## MercyMom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> For those who wonder how is going up north with still so much snow on the ground and to give you a quick update on Charlie.
> I managed to hurt my left wrist too (shame to say, fell again) and with the cast on the right hand it was tough to deal with work, Charlie and everyday life so had to take a break from the forum, it is very hard to read and not be able to post so I stayed away from coming at all. The cast is off now, my hands are better I can join you again.
> Charlie is doing great, good manners learning is still work in progress. He is smart and picks up commands quickly but teenage time is here. Growing nicely and is really a handsome boy, 6 and half months old around 52lb. Funny thing is his ears used to be the darkest now they are the lightest in the colour. He knows his family very well, sorted out who is who and acts according to his observations.
> 
> My dad is *the man*, not home most of the time but always comes back from his trips with the most amazing treats. I listen to him the best, when dad says "no" no joking around, *the man *means business.
> 
> Sister is someone to love, she has lots of books and some stuff toys too. I wish I could take a closer look at her favorite Teddy Bear kept at the "topest" shelf. Her ballet shoes smell sooo good but she hides them from me. But I know where she keeps her socks, I take them and bring to mammy, she always gives me a treat and is not happy that has to wash clean socks again.
> 
> And then comes mammy. When she does some housework I know if I come and bite her pants she will say "no" but will come to play with me unless dad or sis comes to rescue her. Or I just lay down the farthest from her and she will leave her work and come worried "what is it Charlie, are you ok, you wanna play". And she will forgive me what ever I do. I hope my real mom Georgia doesn't know that I am a bad boy sometimes, she would shake her head in disbelieve.
> 
> Mommy and me
> View attachment 176378
> 
> 
> I am Charlie Bear
> 
> View attachment 176386
> 
> 
> Good boy Charlie
> View attachment 176394
> 
> 
> Please let me help you with setting up new TV
> View attachment 176402
> 
> 
> God please let us have more snow
> View attachment 176442
> 
> 
> Looove snow!
> View attachment 176410
> 
> 
> And my Winnie the Pooh!
> View attachment 176418
> 
> 
> Exams time, have to study
> View attachment 176426
> 
> 
> Birds are coming back?!?
> View attachment 176434


He's such a beautiful boy! He's looking more like Mercy!


----------



## hubbub

Goodness I could just scoop Charlie up! Well, if I could lift him - so maybe I'd just plant lots of kisses on him! He's a beautiful boy


----------



## Sweet Girl

He is SO gorgeous!! I can't believe how much snow you still have - poor you.  But having a dog who loves it so much makes it a little easier to take, doesn't it.

Glad to hear your wrists are better and you can re-join us!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sweet Girl said:


> He is SO gorgeous!! I can't believe how much snow you still have - poor you.  But having a dog who loves it so much makes it a little easier to take, doesn't it.
> 
> Glad to hear your wrists are better and you can re-join us!


We live in Winnipeg since October '97 and I do not remember we ever had so much snow like this winter. It is melting now but still cant see the grass in my back and front yard.


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see your update and that your wrists are better. I can't believe Charlie is 6 1/2 months already.:doh: He is a very good looking boy!!


----------



## Claire's Friend

He is stunning !! Love his color !!


----------



## T-Joy

Wauuu nice to see you again!!! Charlie is really gorgeous!!! We love him so much and pray God to protect him long, long time... It's incredible that his weight is 52lbs at only 6 and a half...which is the actual weight of Joy now( she is 2 years old now). No wonder, he is a big boy, really Charlie Bear, we love that idea!!! He is a boy and the boys are like that. Good boy Charlie!!!!

Love you guys so much <3


----------



## Buddysmyheart

Charlie is such a handsome boy! I love his color. I'm so happy for all the love he has brought back into your lives. I remember when my Buddy was 6 months old and thinking,"he's so big now, it happened so fast!" Your Charlie will be another sweet boy we can all follow throughout his life. What a wonderful privlege! (Glad your wrists are healing, we still have too much ice and snow also.)


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you, thank you so much for your kind comments. 

Finally some ground showed up in the back yard at very, very wrong place, right in my small garden. Charlie is having so much fun going into the mud but "luckily" :no: there is still a lot of snow so he self cleans his paws before entering the house. I think teen age crisis is now on, today while I was at work (my dear husband was on the watch) Charlie tried to pierce his nose :doh: I am grateful it ended up with just tiny scratch on the top. Getting more grey hair with every new day.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Best kind of grey hair to get :


----------



## PrincessDi

Charlie is such a beautiful boy!! And clearly in love with his Mommy!!


----------



## Mausann

I am so glad your wrists are better, you had a bad winter! Charlie is handsome and so big already. Thanks for your note to me on Billie Jean's 2 yrs anniversary. Really appreciated it! HUGS to you, your family and CHARLIE!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Charlie Bear is such a beautiful boy, love his coloring.


----------



## njoyqd

So glad you are on the mend and back with us! 
Your pictures of Charlie make me want to hug him and bury my face in his fur.
What a beauty he is!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Happy 7 months my boy!*

Charlie is 7 months old today, 53lbs of love!:--heart:
Sugar!?!









Love my ball!










Snow angel 









A bird on the roof!?!









Mommy's favorite









Coming back from walk









And I am clean and handsome again









Working in mommy's garden









Snow is gone!









At vet, a good boy!


----------



## dborgers

Charlie,

You're such a good boy! Happy 7 months on Earth, buddy


----------



## Vhuynh2

I must say, it is weird seeing photos of Charlie outside without any snow!

What a handsome boy he is! He's just gorgeous. Happy 7 months!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Max's Dad

Charlie is so handsome. Hard to believe he is 7 months and over 50 pounds already. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ljilly28

Charlie is so handsome and so big now! I can't ever believe how fast they grow.


----------



## flykelley

Hi V
Charlie sure has grown up to be a handsome young man. I can tell how much love he has bought you and the family. I know Buddy is looking down from the bridge and smiling know his mammy is being taken care of by little Charlie. I know it was a long hard road but I think Charlie has help your heart heal just a tiny bit. 

Mike


----------



## Neeko13

It sounds like Charlie is doing just great, love his coloring.....Hope you are on the mend soon as well....Happy 7th month b day, Charlie :::


----------



## Ksdenton

Charlie is really beautiful. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny

Charlie has grown into a very handsome boy! Love the pictures!


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy 7 months Charlie! He's exactly 2 months older than Sammy  Such a beautiful boy he has grown up into, I just want to hug him!! lol


----------



## KiwiD

Happy 7 months Charlie, you are good looking boy. He looks like he's all grown up in the picture w/your daughter outside. Hope Charlie is enjoying the Spring that's finally arrived today


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Vhuynh2 said:


> I must say, it is weird seeing photos of Charlie outside without any snow!
> 
> What a handsome boy he is! He's just gorgeous. Happy 7 months!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


It does look weird, I can see grass in my back yard. And long time lost toys. Today we were in two digits above zero, finally after 6 months.


----------



## SandyK

Happy 7 months Charlie!!! You are such a handsome boy!!


----------



## *Laura*

Happy BD Charlie. You are gorgeous and looking so grown up.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Signing Charlie for voice lessons*

Even as a puppy Charlie was showing some interest in playing piano. When he heard my daughter playing first time, he backed off for 1/100 of a second then run back to have a closer look. Once my daughter left keyboard open so he decided to give it a try. He was a little bit frustrated with a music sheet she left there, a song from musical Pins and Needles, and almost chewed it. Maybe it was too hard for a beginner. :doh:
Then he tried singing. He is a bit camera shy so it was very hard to catch his first singing steps on camera. Finally we succeeded! I hope his musician godfather Danny (Andy's dad) will give him some tips. 
Please ignore my daughter's howling. 





​


----------



## Vhuynh2

That is just too cute. I spent the last two minutes howling, trying to get Molly to howl. Didn't work..


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## T-Joy

Happy 7 months and 3 Days to my buddy, Charlie. I wish you all happiness in the world!!! Love <3 

Joy with Berry, and of course, mom and dad <3

P.S. You are a great singer. I just tried to do like you while watching you but dad said suddenly : " Joooooy stop it, it's too late...pfff. i'll try again tomorrow, promise  "


----------



## dborgers

LOL!!!

Next stop: The New York Metropolitan Opera!!


----------



## HolDaisy

That has to be one of the funniest and cutest videos I've ever seen  Sammy is jealous that Charlie is such a good singer, he wants to start learning soon haha!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

dborgers said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> Next stop: The New York Metropolitan Opera!!


Charlie was practicing singing again today, have to check for auditions.


----------



## dborgers

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Charlie was practicing singing again today, have to check for auditions.


LOL!! 

Night at the Met:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

dborgers said:


> LOL!!
> 
> Night at the Met:


Thank you Danny, that's exactly what Charlie needs, have to repost video now to have it together. 





​


----------



## dborgers

Charlie's a no-brainer opera star! I'd suggest exposing him to an opera like The Marriage Of Figaro first, then the Italian masters, then the Russians .. in that order LOL


----------



## hubbub

Oh goodness! The warm up "vocalizations" startled both Hannah and the cat :


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Charlie is quite the singer! What a handsome boy he is!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

So funny! My Barkley was a singer, so far Yogi just makes cute puppy whimpers and cries. He needs to get in touch with his inner wolf!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Should we call this Spring!?!*

So snow was gone no new grass yet, weather is nice and warm I think we finally have Spring arrived.
Just to share a few photos of Charlie, thanks for watching. 

Charlie wants to send you a message (Anne, see Toby's photo on the fridge).












It is little bit sad to see him trying to fit in our laps, not a little pup any more.












Confused!?! Had to learn how to use stairs again, used to just walk in how big pile of snow was there. 












When he doesn't want to come into the house, this is the place he goes and doesn't look at me... 












Hmmm, let me see, if I don't see you, you don't see me either. 












Charlie could watch birds for hours and I could watch Charlie watching birds, for hours too (thanks Jordan for the toy).












When Charlie is not good boy and mom made him sit, it is his "are you happy now?" pose. 












I love this photo, you can see in Charlie's eyes how happy he is.












This is the front window, Charlie doesn't stop drooling on it. Notice a rabbit there, this morning there were two, I had to scare them away, Charlie did not want to come back and eat his food.


----------



## Max's Dad

Charlie sure has the Golden smile. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## T-Joy

Charlie is simply GREAT!!! So beautiful and smart as only our Golden babies can be!!! I feel blessed by having Joy on my side. 
Thanks for the photos Velinka <3


----------



## dborgers

Beautiful photos, V !!! 

What a happy, handsome boy Charlie is. It gladdens my heart to read his updates


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He is one handsome boy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

He's such a handsome boy. Hope my Bentley grows up to be as handsome. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

Charlie is just precious. He has grown so much 
When I turned on the video of him howling or singing, Thunder and Dachsi came running 
Thunder taught Toby how to howl when hearing sirens.


----------



## swishywagga

Those pictures are lovely, guaranteed to put a smile on my face!.


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful photos, he looks like such a happy and loved boy  I love the one of Charlie in his place where he hides when he wants to stay outside haha. That is also a look that Sammy gives us where he looks all pensive and doesn't want disturbing. I adore those big giant paws he has aswell, he's like a teddy bear lol


----------



## Neeko13

Charlie you are soooo handsome!!! and such a big big boy!!! Love him out in the yard, not wanting to come in!!!!::::


----------



## *Laura*

I love the new pictures of Charlie. He's so big now and so gorgeous


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

HolDaisy said:


> Beautiful photos, he looks like such a happy and loved boy  I love the one of Charlie in his place where he hides when he wants to stay outside haha. That is also a look that Sammy gives us where he looks all pensive and doesn't want disturbing. I adore those big giant paws he has aswell, he's like a teddy bear lol


Oh yes, we do have a battle of wills, sudden nips at my legs, long talks and cuddles and I just love him the way he is.:smooch:


----------



## gold4me

Oh my gosh I can't believe how big Charlie has gotten. I love his pictures, especially the ones where he doesn't want to go in . ha ha ha


----------



## mybuddy

Charlie is 100% adorable!

I just lobe himz manee!

hee hee bout dis da sharlie.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Charlie has just waken up after an afternoon nap and come to my lap, after nap he is the most cuddle. My hand feels his heart beats, my thoughts are back in a day two years ago when my hand felt heart beats of my Buddy's heart going slower and slower until it stopped forever. A part of my heart died that day. Tears are flowing down and Charlie started whimpering right away. I wonder how much he can feel. Giving him tight hugs and he is licking my tears away.


----------



## Vhuynh2

Charlie can feel it all. Molly has shown me that our dogs know us more than we can fathom. 

Hugs to you and Charlie.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## mybuddy

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Charlie has just waken up after an afternoon nap and come to my lap, after nap he is the most cuddle. My hand feels his heart beats, my thoughts are back in a day two years ago when my hand felt heart beats of my Buddy's heart going slower and slower until it stopped forever. A part of my heart died that day. Tears are flowing down and Charlie started whimpering right away. I wonder how much he can feel. Giving him tight hugs and he is licking my tears away.


 
We all felt that pain with you V, and still do. I think about your Buddy a lot, especially over the past while, since Buddy has not been 100%. The pain of losing your heart dog is pretty intense. I am so happy I have met you because you, among many others here are such a great support.

By the way, I love the picture in your signature. Your Buddy was breathtaking! Charlie is following well in his paw prints becoming a very sweet, handsome fellow.

Bless him for being so close to you and helping you through your pain.

I thought of something this morning. Buddy is 11 now, and still steals food. Where did I go wrong? hee hee bout dis! :doh:


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Charlie has just waken up after an afternoon nap and come to my lap, after nap he is the most cuddle. My hand feels his heart beats, my thoughts are back in a day two years ago when my hand felt heart beats of my Buddy's heart going slower and slower until it stopped forever. A part of my heart died that day. Tears are flowing down and Charlie started whimpering right away. I wonder how much he can feel. Giving him tight hugs and he is licking my tears away.


 Hi V
Charlie just know how you feel, just remember your Buddy sent him to you to not only help heal your broken heart but to watch over you and take care of you. Looks like Buddy and Charlie are doing a good job of watching over mom.:wavey:

Mike


----------



## Mausann

I just love Charlie's pictures, he is a handsome boy!! I'm sure Buddy is watching over both of you, because he wants happiness for you both. Keep taking pictures I just love to look at them. I am so happy for you both. I miss Billie Jean also, but China is trying very hard to make us laugh at her antics, and we love her very much also.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Happy 8 months to my Charlie*

It has been very busy last couple of weeks with dance festival and my daughter getting ready to leave. I had many sad moments too with my Buddy's 2 years anniversary. If I did not see Sammy's (holdaisy) thread today I would miss Charlie's 8 months update. Charlie is doing great. He is just a big puppy, very smart and in the hands of experience folks could do awesome things that he is missing due to lack of my knowledge. The only thing I am not sure anyone could give him more is love his family has for him. Today he is a little sad, his sister left for 3 months to work in the States. People in Hartford area, don't be surprised if a girl with long curly hair approaches you to give your golden hug, she is just missing her Charlie. 

Hugs to all and thank you for following Charlie's story. 


Going for a walk










Nice sit










Digging holes along the fence 










Love marrow bones










I can see a rabbit in neighbor's yard










This boot is mine now!










It was a long day


----------



## love never dies

OOoooOoo - handsome boy


----------



## Vhuynh2

Charlie is so handsome. I have that same rain boot. Charlie can have mine too. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## dborgers

Happy Eight Months, Charlie! You've grown up to be such a handsome good boy.


----------



## mybuddy

Love you Charlie!

Love you V!


----------



## SandyK

Happy 8 months Charlie!! You are such a cutie pie!! Sorry your sister left, but you and your mom have each other to get through it.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Happy 8 months Charlie- you sure are a good boy! Plus you are so handsome!


----------



## Tainka

He is so beautiful!!! Happy 8 months Charlie!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Happy 8 months, Charlie. I know you have brought lots of happiness to your home and people.

He is just so beautiful - he has a gorgeous coat and I love his big legs and paws. It sounds like he has been an absolute gift to you. That would make Buddy so happy, I know.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He sure is a handsome boy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Happy 8 months Charlie! You are a very handsome boy, and what a wonderful family you have!. So many more puppy adventures to be had, have fun sweet boy


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you all for your kind words. Charlie is a very special boy indeed.

It is funny to see Charlie breaking up the rules that my Buddy set up. Buddy would never poop on the walks, he would run to back yard to poop as soon as we come back from walk. Charlie is "I'm going to poop right now and right here". 
Buddy would never walk thru the paddles, if we would have to he would look at me first for approval. Charlie is "Wait a minute, there is a paddle over there, I am walking right thru it."
Buddy would never dig any holes in the yard, Charlie is like bulldozer one hole next to another along the fence and in my garden.

Many ask me could I see my Buddy's spirit in Charlie, if he came back then for sure he decided to live life very differently than last time. Although in moments when Charlie starts pulling I say "Wait" he stops and turns his head looking back at me just for a brief moment I could see my Buddy in him. Charlie is my boy, I love him for who he is, it is a blessing to have him around.


----------



## KiwiD

Happy 8 months handsome!


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. Charlie is a very special boy indeed.
> 
> It is funny to see Charlie breaking up the rules that my Buddy set up. Buddy would never poop on the walks, he would run to back yard to poop as soon as we come back from walk. Charlie is "I'm going to poop right now and right here".
> Buddy would never walk thru the paddles, if we would have to he would look at me first for approval. Charlie is "Wait a minute, there is a paddle over there, I am walking right thru it."
> Buddy would never dig any holes in the yard, Charlie is like bulldozer one hole next to another along the fence and in my garden.
> 
> Many ask me could I see my Buddy's spirit in Charlie, if he came back then for sure he decided to live life very differently than last time. Although in moments when Charlie starts pulling I say "Wait" he stops and turns his head looking back at me just for a brief moment I could see my Buddy in him. Charlie is my boy, I love him for who he is, it is a blessing to have him around.


Happy, Happy, Happy as Uncle Si would say. V this post just put a huge smile on my face. What a way to start the day.


Mike


----------



## MercyMom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> It has been very busy last couple of weeks with dance festival and my daughter getting ready to leave. I had many sad moments too with my Buddy's 2 years anniversary. If I did not see Sammy's (holdaisy) thread today I would miss Charlie's 8 months update. Charlie is doing great. He is just a big puppy, very smart and in the hands of experience folks could do awesome things that he is missing due to lack of my knowledge. The only thing I am not sure anyone could give him more is love his family has for him. Today he is a little sad, his sister left for 3 months to work in the States. People in Hartford area, don't be surprised if a girl with long curly hair approaches you to give your golden hug, she is just missing her Charlie.
> 
> Hugs to all and thank you for following Charlie's story.
> 
> 
> Going for a walk
> 
> View attachment 195730
> 
> 
> 
> Nice sit
> 
> View attachment 195738
> 
> 
> 
> Digging holes along the fence
> 
> View attachment 195746
> 
> 
> 
> Love marrow bones
> 
> View attachment 195754
> 
> 
> 
> I can see a rabbit in neighbor's yard
> 
> View attachment 195762
> 
> 
> 
> This boot is mine now!
> 
> View attachment 195770
> 
> 
> 
> It was a long day
> 
> View attachment 195778


Awww! He is so adorable!:smooch: He looks so much like Mercy it isn't funny!


----------



## seeana

*The love of a Golden.*

Well Buddy's Mum I have been reading some of these posts on your thread and the main thing that stands out is the sheer love that your thread has brought about in this media mad world we now live in, this proves that Goldens have that special magic to bring every one together,I am so thankful that you have got another Golden.

Can you see in these posts that Buddy is in all Goldens as this is the soul of the Golden Retriever.... each and every one of them given the chance bring about the love and joy that looms so large in our lives.

My darling Shane is rising 12years and his old body is slowing down as arthritis 
takes hold' doing all we can to help ease the pain,he never leaves my side and cries if he wakes up and I am not there, he has been my guardian angel through the good and the bad ...now it is my turn to hold him tight for as long as I can .


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Seeana, I am happy to read your post about Shane. Getting old is not so much fun for anyone, hope your boy stays on your side for very, very long time. My Buddy was on the same way, if he would be taking nap and wake up and wouldn't see me he would be just running thru the house looking for me. 
I've seen your baby Monty's photos, Shane will be great big brother to him. Hugs.


----------



## seeana

*Thank you Buddy and Charlie's Mum.*

I think Charlie is blessed to have a Mum like you, if you asked Charlie where he would like to be' you would win hands down and don't worry he will use his intelligence in so many other ways in fact I bet he is using it now as that comes through with sheer love and devotion.

Now I have three Goldens Shane 11yrs Rio 2yrs and now Monty 10 weeks and to watch them all interact is a joy to behold.
Shane is leaving his legacy in how he is helping us bring up the kids and his sire (who came over to Aus for 12 months) UK Ch.Stanroph Shogun is Monty's Grandfather so that link goes on.. :wavey:


----------



## mybuddy

seeana said:


> Well Buddy's Mum I have been reading some of these posts on your thread and the main thing that stands out is the sheer love that your thread has brought about in this media mad world we now live in, this proves that Goldens have that special magic to bring every one together,I am so thankful that you have got another Golden.
> 
> Can you see in these posts that Buddy is in all Goldens as this is the soul of the Golden Retriever.... each and every one of them given the chance bring about the love and joy that looms so large in our lives.
> 
> My darling Shane is rising 12years and his old body is slowing down as arthritis
> takes hold' doing all we can to help ease the pain,he never leaves my side and cries if he wakes up and I am not there, he has been my guardian angel through the good and the bad ...now it is my turn to hold him tight for as long as I can .


This was beautiful.

My Buddy is turning 11 and having some issues with weakness/pain etc. I can sympathize with you.  I think it has been much harder on me than him. Oh my heart...my boy was a puppy just yesterday.

Hugs to you and your darling Shane.

Hugs to you V, and of course goofy Charlie!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

What a big golden doll baby! Love the photos, keep them coming.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mausann

Happy 8 months to Charlie, he is so handsome, and the pictures are just adorable. How could you not love him. He has a wonderful family with you, his sister, and his Dad!! Keep the stories coming I just love to hear all about Charlie and also how you are doing.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Charlie has new name - Woofy*

Sweet 4 year old little girl in neighborhood loves Charlie very much and has asked if she could have her special name for him and he is Woofy now.

Charlie and me are doing our best to entertain each other. 
He is still missing his sister, running at the front door every night when a car passes by our house. In the morning I have to let him go into her room so he can see she is not there or he wont stop crying at the door. When I talk to her on Skype he keeps walking around computer looking for her. 

Charlie had a playdate with his cousin Toby. He was one very tired puppy after that. I attached a few pictures of them playing, wish I have better camera. 

Thanks for following Charlie's story! 

Love, love birds and planes too









My sweet trouble maker









Mom is on the phone, I could have some fun my way









Diz iz mi cousin Toby









Diz ball iz mine









My favorite









I need some water!









Mammee it'z raining outside


----------



## Vhuynh2

The photo of wet Charlie is too cute! It looks like he had a lot of fun with Toby. 

I always look forward to your updates on Charlie. Keep them coming!


----------



## Max's Dad

It is great to see how much Charlie has grown. He is so handsome and looks so happy. I also enjoy the updates!


----------



## mybuddy

V,

I can feel something in my heart when I look at him. Can't explain it.

I just love you guys.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Charlie, I mean Woofy, is so cute and such a handsome teenager now! His Texas cousins send him love! 

I can definitely picture your description of Charlie's behavior and demeanor missing your daughter as our Yogi does the same thing when his Dad is on a business trip. Skype just confuses him, but it's cute to watch him cock his head back and forth. This last time hubby went out Yogi woke me up in the middle of the night and I thought he needed to go potty for some reason. I opened up the bedroom door and he immediately ran upstairs to hubby's home study, then searched all over the house, nose sniffing and tail wagging. Once he was sure hubby wasn't hiding he ran back into the bedroom, jumped on the bed and went to sleep. 

Tell Woofy he's got a Toby friend in TX who would love to chase him and play with him too!


----------



## dborgers

V, what an absolutely beautiful boy!! it has been such a happy experience watching him grow up. Especially knowing the back story and void he filled in your life


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He is so handsome!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl

Ha! I just laughed out loud at the last one. "Mammee, it'z raining outside." He looks SO cute!!

He has grown into such a sweet guy. I'm so glad he has brought you happiness.


----------



## seeana

*Our best friends no matter what.*

I look at all of you' filled with so much kindness and joy and these incredible noble creature's mirror the love that you have given to them. 
Just imagine...... if mankind were all like this, it seems that since we have walked on this earth the Dog has stood by our side ,as we have evolved they have evolved with us.
But they have trod a different path to the human race, no wars or hate' each and every one have been here to love us unconditionally when we feel at our lowest there they sit at our feet, their soft fur wet with our tears and eyes that tell us they love us no matter what and always .
Nature has been kind bestowing this sweet soul to us yet' so cruel in taking them away so soon,but no matter what... we feel so thankful that they have been part of our lives each' and every one of them.


----------



## Buddysmyheart

Thank you so much for sharing Charlie with all of us! It does my heart good, and obviously many, many others as well. Charlie is so handsome, and growing up so fast. I know you treasure every moment, time goes by in a heartbeat. They are such a gift! In my heart, I know the good far out weighs the bad, and someday I will share in that again too. Love to Charlie and you!!


----------



## cgriffin

Charlie looks all grown up, he is beautiful. He reminds me of my previous Golden "Sam".


----------



## HolDaisy

Charlie is so handsome! He has grown up into such a beautiful looking boy and I just adore his big paws  he's like a big teddy bear. Looks like he had lots of fun playing with his cousin Toby!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you all for your kindness, Charlie sends you hugs.

We took a walk to the vets this morning, around 3 miles there and back. Charlie weights 60lb but his "bear" paws are saying he is not done yet. Most of the days I feel the greatest love for Charlie but there are some days I feel even more. This morning I refused to play with him before I have my first cup of coffee at 6 am, he did not take "no" for an answer, when I walked he would wrap his paws around my ankle and wouldn't let me move like a little child who wants you to stop everything for a moment and just be his mom. Those are the days that I feel more than just the greatest love for him. Or when he nips on my legs just because it's Charlie and I would say "com on Charlie, you know better than that" he would just sit, but first bark, holding his head back and look at me "are you happy now". Charlie teaches me how to live in the moment, here and now, I hope I am his good student and a good mom to him.


----------



## flykelley

Hi V
Charlie couldn't ask for a better Mom, just love him and enjoy him.


Mike and not so little Abby.


----------



## mybuddy

You're the best mom!

In my next life, I kind of hope I come back as your dog :smooch:


----------



## swishywagga

So nice to hear all about Charlie's progress, am loving re-living all those puppy moments. There's nothing like a puppy alarm clock!


----------



## mybuddy

Having Charlie withdrawal.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

mybuddy said:


> Having Charlie withdrawal.


U habe too wait mi 9 months bwday .


----------



## Max's Dad

Hard to believe Charlie is almost 9 months old! But then Max is nearly 3 years old.


----------



## dborgers

> This morning I refused to play with him before I have my first cup of coffee at 6 am, he did not take "no" for an answer, when I walked he would wrap his paws around my ankle and wouldn't let me move like a little child who wants you to stop everything for a moment and just be his mom.


That is simply precious. He has you wrapped around his middle toe! This is very good! 

Aw, he's such a doll.


----------



## gold4me

Oh Charlie I am so glad you have your mommy to love and I know she loves you too.


----------



## HolDaisy

You're the best Mom Charlie could wish for  he's so cute, looking forward to your next update!


----------



## Neeko13

I haven't checked in in a while, what a handsome boy you are..love all the pics, especially wet woofy!!!!!


----------



## seeana

*Nash 666*

What a glorious photo, I can see that your beautiful Goldens loom large in your lives.
And that is how it should be.:wavey:


----------



## mybuddy

Hmmmm I guess I can wait.

I will just have to keep looking at his other pics.

sharlie. yoo kan uze yer momeez kamdera. shhhhh bee kwiat!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

mybuddy said:


> Hmmmm I guess I can wait.
> 
> I will just have to keep looking at his other pics.
> 
> sharlie. yoo kan uze yer momeez kamdera. shhhhh bee kwiat!


Just kidding, the memory stick is full so will have to move them to computer and try to find some good enough to be shared. I love photography so much but my skills they are ... lets say no skills at all. I take so many but none of them shows how gorgeous my boy is.

Buddee eye no lik too habe mi piksher taken, mammee iz no happee bout dat. Sharlie iz kamdera shi! :curtain:


----------



## mybuddy

da sharlie

yoo kan jumpie on da kamdera n den says ooopz da momee. ooops bout dis!

hee hee


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Met Maddie's Mom (and Kiwi's too) today*

We had a pawsome day today, took Charlie for fundraising walk at a park, an annual event, Paws in Motion. There was thousands doggies walking, Charlie was very excited and happy to be a part of all of it. It was really wonderful day and even we did not set up a meeting there (my fault, should think about that) we met Maddie's Mom with her husband and Kiwi, I think I was more excited than Charlie. Kiwi is a gorgeous girl, such a sweetheart, I managed to steal some hugs and kisses, Charlie didn't mind so much, his daddy was there.
Here they are, beautiful Kiwi on the left and my Charlie on the right!


----------



## mybuddy

Oh wow! Charlie is such a ham. He is sooooo beautiful.

Oh and Ms. Kiwi! Not only do I *love* her name, I love her too! She is a sweetie!

Looks like they both had a blast.

da buddy isda jellyass.


----------



## swishywagga

Lovely pictures, so glad you had a wonderful day!


----------



## inge

What a fun day that must have been! Beautiful pictures of gorgeous dogs!


----------



## Vhuynh2

Kiwi is such an elegant lady!! Charlie looks like an adorable trouble maker. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Looks like you and Charlie had lots of fun. He's so handsome, and Kiwi is such a pretty girl. Bet Charlie will be fast asleep tonight after his big walk


----------



## KiwiD

It was so nice to meet you, your husband and Charlie this morning!!! As soon as I saw the 3 of you walking in our direction I thought that just has to be Charlie and sure enough it was!! He's such a handsome boy, just like a teddy bear, so huggable and kissable. 

Here are a couple pics we took. It sure was hard to get those two to sit and both look at a camera at the same time since there was so much going on there. I think all the dogs thoroughly enjoyed themselves and it's such a good cause.


----------



## Vhuynh2

Maddie's_Mom said:


> It was so nice to meet you, your husband and Charlie this morning!!! As soon as I saw the 3 of you walking in our direction I thought that just has to be Charlie and sure enough it was!! He's such a handsome boy, just like a teddy bear, so huggable and kissable.
> 
> Here are a couple pics we took. It sure was hard to get those two to sit and both look at a camera at the same time since there was so much going on there. I think all the dogs thoroughly enjoyed themselves and it's such a good cause.


I can't get over how feminine Kiwi looks! It looks like she's fluttering inch-long eyelashes at Charlie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mjpar72

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## dborgers

Just beautiful!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy 9 months for yesterday Charlie  Love the photos of him and Kiwi - they look v.cute together


----------



## PrincessDi

That looks like so much fun!! Kiwi and Charlie are gorgeous and look how happy they are!! Such beautiful golden smiles!!


----------



## dborgers

Happy Nine Months handsome Charlie!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you all for your kind comments and 9 months birthday wishes too, hope to have more time soon to post some 9 months update pictures. 

I am really glad we met sweet Kiwi and her mom and dad there. Kids were so sweet together, we should work on our next meeting soon.

*Paws in Motion* 2013 was a huge success! In the e-mail they sent us was written: "We raised approximately* $240,000* that will go towards The Winnipeg Humane Society's Spay & Neuter Program". 
My daughter is a volunteer for The Winnipeg Humane Society's almost 6 years now, started at the time she was thinking of going to vet school, but after a tour thru their building and a vet clinic they have there she realized that putting animals to sleep is a part of the vet job too and decided that is too heartbreaking to handle. She is "a kitty cuddler", spends there 2 hours a week just cuddling cats. We were threatened couple times her coming back home with one.

We all had a great time on Sunday, especially Charlie. There were meetings, greetings, sniffing even some jumping (and pulling). Charlie got lots of pets and hugs. He was happy to greet very sweet kitten (on the leash too). Now I wonder if he would have a chance to meet and greet a rabbits up close and personal maybe he would stop pulling after them on our daily walks. Paws in motion walk is 3km long or we could go for a half. My husband was a fan of that idea, I though we could do better than just a half. Every weekend Charlie and I go for 1 hour walk in a morning so this should be a peace of a cake. But so much excitement and warm weather as a luck of morning nap made us take a break very close to the end (Kiwi was in much better shape, she did great to the end). Charlie walked and ran until he could not move and just laid down, my husband who does not walk very much (and he really should) was very happy to sit down next to Charlie. He pronounced there right on the scene, I am going to "kill" them both with such a long walk. 

When we got at the park, I wasn't there since we had last Paws in motion walk with my Buddy in 2010, the most amazing thing happened. As soon as we left the car and started walking to registration place, there was a big doggy coming after us, so eager to catch up with Charlie, his mom said to him "you think it is Buddy, well it's not". You can imagine how I felt at that moment. She explained that they left his brother Buddy, the golden, at home (4 years old limping so he couldn't come). And my husband kept calling Charlie "Buddy" all day, had to correct him couple times, first he did not want to admit, then was maybe, then oh my, I called him Buddy again... Going there after 3 years was a bittersweet for me, brought up so many memories from our walks there and some tears too. I know my Buddy was walking with us on silent paws like someone said here and in my thoughts for sure.


----------



## dborgers

$240,000? WOW!!! That is fantastic! And all because people like you did it. 

You're a wonderful person with a great family of wonderful people, V. I'm really proud to know you


----------



## SandyK

Happy 9 months Charlie!!! Glad you all enjoyed your walk...and of course Buddy was with you!!


----------



## ilovesandwich

Hooray!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*In case you wonder why I don't visit forum so often*

While I was writing my (pretty long) post, Charlie brought in his bone....







 






 







​Love this boy sooo much!​


----------



## Claire's Friend

Buddy's mom forever said:


> While I was writing my (pretty long) post, Charlie brought in his bone....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Love this boy sooo much!​


Told you !!


----------



## mybuddy

OMG...that *look*ed** like a nice carpet . Da sharlie in twubbal bout dis!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

mybuddy said:


> OMG...that *look*ed** like a nice carpet . Da sharlie in twubbal bout dis!


 
I ended up cleaning carpet late last night, then we slept in this morning and I was late to work. But Charlie still had his morning walk, no matter what...


Buddee eye no in twubbal, eye habed mi bon out sid, den da Yogi doggee da neibwors dwog showd up, himz no phrendlee too Sharlee an da eye habe too burried mi bon, denz eye go in too shatt but mammee iz on da puter, eye goi out and diggid mi bone, went to karpet an da lookt ed mammee. Shez payd no tenshen.
See iz no Sharliez phault, iz mammeez.


----------



## mybuddy

eye sea da sharlie. eye fink yer momee in twubbal.


----------



## KiwiD

Kiwi and I are definitely up for another meet with you and Charlie!!

I'm not sure how the Humane Society came up with the calculation of the full walk being 3 km. We use a dog walking app on our phone that keeps track of your walks and distances walked. My husband turned it on when we started and when we finished it calculated the walk as 4.65 km!

I'm glad you enjoyed your first Paws in Motion with Charlie, although I can relate to the memories of doing that same walk with your Buddy. 

Uh oh Charlie that's some mess you made on the carpet, it's a good thing you're too cute to get in trouble


----------



## HolDaisy

How is handsome Mr Charlie doing? Hope he's having lots of fun and being a good boy for his Mom


----------



## Dallas Gold

Just checking in on Yogi's Canadian cousin Charlie! Hope all is well. Sending lots of love- and thanks for the cool breezes coming our way this week. I told Yogi this NEVER happens and it must be Charlie sending them down to cool his cousin!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you girls for asking. 
We are doing well, just too busy and visit forum in short intervals, posting like a parachuter. Happy that winter is over but summer brought many new challenges. "Dallas" hit is visiting up north right now and we are in 30C most of the days, it doesn't cool much for late evening walks. My days are work and Charlie the most. This guy has enough energy for both of us. We set up a pool for him in the back yard and he likes to go in at the most inappropriate times, early mornings and add some extra time for drying to our already busy mornings or in the evenings when I have to throw pool parties for him. Have many pictures and videos but no time to transfer to computer. There is one more thing to deal with these days and makes me happy and sad at the same time. My daughter is in CT working on her actuarial internship, she had an interview and was offered internship in NYC which is great opportunity for her but it means just moving from CT to NYC as it is a fall term. She would have to miss fall semester in school and I finally realized my baby girl could decide to move down to states for longer time. 

Hope to post some pictures of my boy soon. Take care and have a great summer!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks for the update. Stay cool Charlie! We're having a bit of a heatwave here and it's been 30C all week so it's difficult to keep them cool. Sammy has got a little pool that he paddles in but he prefers to lie on the tiles inside. That's so funny what you said that Charlie likes to go in at inappropriate times  you won't believe it but his UK cousin Sammy does the exact same thing! His favourites are going in just before we're about to go out, or v.late at night when we're doing the last potty break before he runs and jumps onto someones bed! I'm sure Charlie and Sammy are long lost brothers, they're so similar lol. You must miss your daughter lots but it sounds like she is doing v.well and you must be so proud of her  Looking forward to Charlie's next photo update.


----------



## valibin

Buddy's Mom,
I just want to thank you for all the kind and inspiring notes and poems you send to all that have lost their goldens. You are truly an amazing and inspirational person! Thank you!!


----------



## MercyMom

Maddie's_Mom said:


> It was so nice to meet you, your husband and Charlie this morning!!! As soon as I saw the 3 of you walking in our direction I thought that just has to be Charlie and sure enough it was!! He's such a handsome boy, just like a teddy bear, so huggable and kissable.
> 
> Here are a couple pics we took. It sure was hard to get those two to sit and both look at a camera at the same time since there was so much going on there. I think all the dogs thoroughly enjoyed themselves and it's such a good cause.


That's so great thay you got to meet Charlee. He's definately Mercy's twin brother!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

valibin said:


> Buddy's Mom,
> I just want to thank you for all the kind and inspiring notes and poems you send to all that have lost their goldens. You are truly an amazing and inspirational person! Thank you!!


Thank you so much for your kind words. I am very sorry for the loss of your Cooper, I know how much it hurts. Wish there is another way to help than just with words. It helps me healing too, crying with others is more healing than crying alone. Hugs.


----------



## dborgers

Please give your bundle of joy, Charlie, a big hug and belly scratch from us


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Happy 10 months to my Charlie*

I cant believe Charlie is 10 months old already! 
It is just two of us most of the time so we have our own schedule. We go for long walks, Charlie enjoys first half and I enjoy the second (tired puppy = loose leash walk). He loves having his teeth brushed, 3 minutes every night at bed time, it might have something to do with cheese afterword. We had some really bad thunderstorms, with lots of rain and thunder, I did not like it but Charlie had to run out to check "where is this noise coming from". We are stick to each other, it is Charlie after me or I after Charlie. He is a ball of fire and a joy too.

Thanks for stopping by and looking at pictures of my boy.


I am still baby










Diiiiigging in the rain ...










I will wait for you to cover the holes










No rain










Why dont we use paper plates!?!










Sitting pretty


----------



## dborgers

What a perfect little boy! After all the support you've given me and others, it's just heartwarming to see you experiencing the joy you so richly deserve  

We love you, Charlie


----------



## Max's Dad

Charlie is more handsome everytime you post new pictures! So glad to hear you two are having so much fun. Thanks for the update.


----------



## gold4me

Oh Charlie is so handsome. I like the sitting pretty picture. It sounds like you two are having some good times. That makes me very happy.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Aw, he is so beautiful. Can't believe he is 10 months already!! I'm so happy he has made YOU so happy.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He is so handsome!


----------



## Discoverer

Very nice pictures, especially the last one.


----------



## KiwiD

Awww Charlie you are such a handsome pup. Glad to hear you are both enjoying each others company, what a great bond you have


----------



## SandyK

Love seeing Charlie pictures!!! He is so darn cute!!!


----------



## Vhuynh2

Handsome Charlie is growing up, but is still just a big baby. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy 10months Charlie! He's so handsome, he's just beautiful  I wish we lived closer! Sammy needs a golden buddy to play with and I know him and Charlie would be best friends. Give him a hug from us.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you all so much for your kind words. Charlie is sending you hugs and well wishes for one great summer. 



HolDaisy said:


> Happy 10months Charlie! He's so handsome, he's just beautiful  I wish we lived closer! Sammy needs a golden buddy to play with and I know him and Charlie would be best friends. Give him a hug from us.


Happy Belated 8 months to sweet Sammy. It would be so much fun having them together, then they could carry out not just toys, crates too.


----------



## cgriffin

Time sure flies, your little boy is growing up. 
He is such a handsome boy. He reminds me a lot of Toby's uncle "Sam", no pun intended. He was the golden I had before Toby.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 10 months to Charlie, he's become such a handsome boy.

Just got caught up in your thread, sounds like you two are having a wonderful time together. So very happy for you.


----------



## cgriffin

Buddy's mom, here is a picture of Sam ( in fact, I need to see what pictures I have of my first golden as well and post pics of all my three boys in your other thread)


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Christa, I am glad my Charlie reminded you on your Sam.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*My Charlie is in love*

So we had Miss Kiwi over today. One thing is for sure, my boy is in love.:--heart:. Have to find the cord to transfer pictures from my camera. Kids had lots of fun and I really enjoyed Christine's (Maddie's_Mom) company. They are very welcome to our place any time, I cant watch my boy being so sad and just laying around.:no:


----------



## KiwiD

V, thanks so much for having Kiwi and I over. It was so nice to have a chance to visit. It was absolutely priceless when Charlie all on his own grabbed Kiwi's leash when it was time for us to go home. Just about the cutest thing I've ever seen, he's a real charmer:. Here's my video of it:






Charlie and Kiwi sitting pretty for a treat from V


----------



## Vhuynh2

Omg.. Cutest video ever!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## HolDaisy

Oh I LOVE the video of Charlie and Kiwi together! I think it's the cutest thing I've ever seen how he was pulling the leash to get her to stay  adorable.


----------



## flykelley

Hi V
That is so funny, little Charlie saying NO you can't go yet.

Mike


----------



## cgriffin

That video is so cute


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Maddie's_Mom said:


> V, thanks so much for having Kiwi and I over. It was so nice to have a chance to visit. It was absolutely priceless when Charlie all on his own grabbed Kiwi's leash when it was time for us to go home. Just about the cutest thing I've ever seen, he's a real charmer:. Here's my video of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie and Kiwi sitting pretty for a treat from V


Thank you so much for your visit and posting that video. It just melted my heart to see Charlie begging Kiwi to stay some more. He was doing it for couple minutes until we realized it is a camera moment for sure.


----------



## mybuddy

da sharlie

eye wuz onda wyld guuze shase da pind yer bideeo!

momee gowin kwazee. eye see dat.

holee da kow. eye fink yoo nda kiwi inda lobe.


----------



## mybuddy

bi da wayz

yoo owd nuff da habe da gurlpren?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

eye do no por da statez in da Kanada u can habe da gurl prend earlee


----------



## SandyK

Glad Charlie and Kiwi had fun!! Love that video...no don't go!!!!!


----------



## mybuddy

I was at work when I saw this and had my boss over me so couldn't comment. Looks like Buddy saw it though 

They are sooooo cute!! Seriously, this could be in a movie. It almost made me cry.


----------



## laprincessa

Adorable!

Sharleee, u hasss da gurlpwend bowt dat???????
Sheee awmoss azz pwitteee azz da gusseee!


----------



## mybuddy

cgriffin said:


> Buddy's mom, here is a picture of Sam ( in fact, I need to see what pictures I have of my first golden as well and post pics of all my three boys in your other thread)


 
WOW

What a beautiful face!


----------



## gold4me

Oh Charlie you are FUNNY


----------



## turtle66

Sharlee has da gurl prend - Sharlee has da gurl prend !!!
arty::greenboun:banana:


----------



## Mausann

*Charlie - 10 Months*

HI, I just love those pictures and video of Charlie, he is a handsome dude!! I am so glad you are enjoying him. We love our CHINA, she loves to play with her toys in the yard and we just started to let her off the leash and she is doing very well. She is playing with a ball and bringing it back to us. Billie Jean just loved her tennis balls. We still miss Billie Jean and always will, but CHINA is very precious to us and we love her too!:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What a precious video! So darn cute!


----------



## Neeko13

What a precious precious video!!!! Love it!!!! They both look awesome!!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you all, I am glad you enjoyed watching video of sweet Kiwi and my Charlie.



Mausann said:


> HI, I just love those pictures and video of Charlie, he is a handsome dude!! I am so glad you are enjoying him. We love our CHINA, she loves to play with her toys in the yard and we just started to let her off the leash and she is doing very well. She is playing with a ball and bringing it back to us. Billie Jean just loved her tennis balls. We still miss Billie Jean and always will, but CHINA is very precious to us and we love her too!:wave::wave::wave:


Always happy to see the posts of my old friends. In the hardest time the strongest friendships are made, those we lost and mourned together will always be missed and loved forever.


----------



## mybuddy

eye injoyd yer bideeo morer den toona joose. dat da twoofh!


----------



## laprincessa

da buddy
izz dat da twoof?

da sharleee
i bewee happeee u hazz da gurl pwend bowt dat


----------



## dborgers

Hi Charile  You're growing up to be such a handsome boy. We smile just looking at you, you little love bug


----------



## HolDaisy

^^^
What Danny said


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Charlie has become such a handsome boy. 

Loved the video, it's priceless. 

How nice to have a meet up with Kiwi and her mom.


----------



## Dallas Gold

aaah what an adorable video! Charlie indeed has a girlfriend Kiwi!! (sorry, I can't type doggie...!)...


----------



## Karen519

*V and Maddie's Mom*

V and Maddie's Mom

That video of Charlie holding on to Kiwi's leash is PRICELESS.
They are both so beautiful!
A match made in heaven, I would say-think they are smitten with one another!!


----------



## *Laura*

I loved the video of Charlie and Kiwi. Great that they have made friends


----------



## dborgers

BTW, I LOVED the video. "You can't leave! Let's play some more" LOL

Charlie is such a doll


----------



## MercyMom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I cant believe Charlie is 10 months old already!
> It is just two of us most of the time so we have our own schedule. We go for long walks, Charlie enjoys first half and I enjoy the second (tired puppy = loose leash walk). He loves having his teeth brushed, 3 minutes every night at bed time, it might have something to do with cheese afterword. We had some really bad thunderstorms, with lots of rain and thunder, I did not like it but Charlie had to run out to check "where is this noise coming from". We are stick to each other, it is Charlie after me or I after Charlie. He is a ball of fire and a joy too.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by and looking at pictures of my boy.
> 
> 
> I am still baby
> 
> View attachment 231265
> 
> 
> 
> Diiiiigging in the rain ...
> 
> View attachment 231273
> 
> 
> 
> I will wait for you to cover the holes
> 
> View attachment 231281
> 
> 
> 
> No rain
> 
> View attachment 231289
> 
> 
> 
> Why dont we use paper plates!?!
> 
> View attachment 231297
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting pretty
> 
> View attachment 231305


Awwwww! What a snuggy face!


----------



## MercyMom

Maddie's_Mom said:


> V, thanks so much for having Kiwi and I over. It was so nice to have a chance to visit. It was absolutely priceless when Charlie all on his own grabbed Kiwi's leash when it was time for us to go home. Just about the cutest thing I've ever seen, he's a real charmer:. Here's my video of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie and Kiwi sitting pretty for a treat from V


Look how Charlie loves to play! :smooch:


----------



## T-Joy

I have only one thing to say: they are too cute!!!! 

Thank you for sharing!

Charlie we love you <3

T&J


----------



## Lucky Penny

Aww they are so cute together! Love the video!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Happy 11 months to my Charlie*

My Charlie is 11 months old today. I've just realized not so much time left for us in this section and then what we are going to do. 

He is a great boy and we have so much fun together. Last Saturday we checked his weight, 66lb. I am sure daddy's stay home for a week added that 66th pound. He has a doggy pool but runs in there when weather is cooler or just to have a drink. Will dig some rocks here and there and if mammy is not outside to see it, he will bring them in the house to show me his treasure. We have some squirrels coming recently in the neighborhood and it makes Charlie really happy, working very hard on climbing the trees in the back yard.

Here are some recent pictures, thanks for watching.:wave:


Up, close and personal










So you say today is not a good day to go to the pool










Well, then I could have a drink










You see the rock in the grass but not goop in my eye, hmm










I swear, something is up there..










Ok, just one more picture










I really think that's enough...


----------



## Vhuynh2

Happy 11 months Charlie! It is a little hard to believe he is so grown up now. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Max's Dad

Charlie sure is a handsome, good looking, boy. Thanks for sharing. Hard to believe he is almost a year old.


----------



## love never dies

Charlie is a handsome boy. Wow... almost 1 year old


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy 11 months Charlie. He is such a beautiful boy  I still think of him as baby Charlie in that first photo that was posted of him on his gotcha day lol. Can't believe what a handsome young man he's grown into! I really wish we lived near, Sammy and Charlie would definitely be best friends!


----------



## PrincessDi

Charlie is gorgeous! Cannot imagine what a beautiful fur coat he will have at 2 years old. Happy 11 month Charlie. That video of Charlie and Kiwi is priceless. Very cute.


----------



## KiwiD

What a handsome boy you are Charlie. Only 1 more month till your birthday, where does the time go??


----------



## flykelley

Hi V
It is hard to think our dogs are almost a year old. It seems like it was just yesterday when they came home. The year has just flown by for us, Ms Abby is no longer a little puppy but a grown up girl. She has bought so much happiness to our family just like Charlie has bought to yours. Clearly God had a plan for Little Charlie and that plan was to help heal your heart. Im sure you know how many tears of joy there was within this group when you made that tough choice to bring little Charlie home. I know that besides myself and you many of the members were watching the thread about little Charlie and there were many happy tears the day you posted you were going to bring a new little boy home. I am so glad to see updates on Charlie and to see he has helped heal your heart. Many prayers were answered that day. Enjoy your little man, remember the past, treasure the future because we never know what tomorrow will bring us.

Mike, Abby and of course the classy old white face lady Ms Lilly.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy 11 months, Charlie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

What a handsome boy 
I swear those longer lighter tufts of fur over his ears, sticking up a bit, that so looks like the ones my previous golden 'Sam' had. I told you before, I think they look so similar

Wow, time flies, little Charlie is growing up


----------



## Neeko13

Happy 11th month Charlie, lovely photos!!! My boy Neeko is 66 lbs as well, he ll be one in 2 weeks!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Charlie bug is sending you all hugs and kisses for loving him those 11 months. He promises to be a good boy and makes his mom happy especially when times are not good and she is too sad. 



flykelley said:


> Hi V
> It is hard to think our dogs are almost a year old. It seems like it was just yesterday when they came home. The year has just flown by for us, Ms Abby is no longer a little puppy but a grown up girl. She has bought so much happiness to our family just like Charlie has bought to yours. Clearly God had a plan for Little Charlie and that plan was to help heal your heart. Im sure you know how many tears of joy there was within this group when you made that tough choice to bring little Charlie home. I know that besides myself and you many of the members were watching the thread about little Charlie and there were many happy tears the day you posted you were going to bring a new little boy home. I am so glad to see updates on Charlie and to see he has helped heal your heart. Many prayers were answered that day. *Enjoy your little man, remember the past, treasure the future because we never know what tomorrow will bring us.*
> 
> Mike, Abby and of course the classy old white face lady Ms Lilly.


Mike you just brought back many memories on this time last year. It was an emotional roller-coaster ride indeed. And yes, *I enjoy my little man, remember the past, treasure the future because we never know what tomorrow will bring us.*

*I know I am late but Happy 1st Birthday to your sweet Abby.*


----------



## KathyL

I was just thinking about Charlie over the weekend thinking it must be getting close to his first birthday. He sure is a beautiful boy and he really has some strong legs on him. I was surprised that he only weighed 60 lbs in May or June, he looks much bigger. He and Kiwi make a nice couple. Goldens all have their own look but I've never seen one less than gorgeous.


----------



## Mausann

I can't believe Charlie is 11 months old already. He sure is a handsome dude. I just love to see his pictures. I know he has made your life happy this year. I want to keep hearing about him and you, he also makes me smile every time I see his pictures. Hugs to all!!


----------



## dborgers

Been out of town and had to come get my Charlie fix.

Oh, V, Charlie is such a doll!! I'm so happy for all of you


----------



## HolDaisy

Just saying hi to you and my favourite golden boy called Charlie  Hope that you're both well and have a good weekend!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

HolDaisy said:


> Just saying hi to you and my favourite golden boy called Charlie  Hope that you're both well and have a good weekend!


Thanks for stopping by.
We have been very busy last two weeks, my daughter was home and left yesterday to NYC this time. She might be coming back mid October for 3-4 days to attend some special events at her University. If not she will be back at Christmas time. Charlie and I are going thru withdrawal today, he is crying at her door and just laying down on her bed. We already miss her so much. 
As Charlie is approaching his first birthday and we will be leaving this section soon, have to use this time left just to throw in a few photos.


----------



## OutWest

He's a beautiful boy. It's hard to believe he's almost one.


----------



## love never dies

Handsome boy  I love the photos. Thanks!


----------



## Vhuynh2

Wow, Charlie is just gorgeous! Very, very handsome boy..


----------



## Max's Dad

Always nice to see some new pictures of Charlie. Hard to believe he will be a year old.


----------



## Doug

What a gorgeous boy


----------



## Dallas Gold

What a handsome boy you are Charlie! It is hard to believe you are almost one year old! You are such a good puppy and I know you will continue to be a good big boy!


----------



## flykelley

A gift sent from God and Buddy. He is such a handsome boy V.

Mike


----------



## dborgers

Oh, V, Charlie is SO handsome (and cute). Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks for the photos. I can't believe that Charlie will soon be one, how time flies by. You and Charlie must both be missing your daughter lots, hopefully you will get to see her in October though! He's grown up into such a handsome boy. I'm so happy that you have him in your life. Buddy send you a very special boy in Charlie


----------



## Discoverer

Charlie became such a handsome boy!


----------



## valibin

Charlie is absolutely beautiful! You and he are really lucky to have each other. Buddy has to be smiling down on both you and Charlie.


----------



## *Laura*

Almost a year already. Wow time flies. Charlie is so handsome. (I hope time flies quickly so you and Charlie can see your daughter again)


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Charlie's story*

Pirst eye on da table










demz eye kompuzed










demz eye do no wat too do










demz eye jumped on da sopa










demz mammee puter mee in da jail










demz eye stoped lafeen, eye in twouble










demz eye sad an da mamee opened da door


----------



## dborgers

Lovely pictures of a handsome boy 

Charlie, use this as needed.


----------



## mybuddy

hee hee bout dis!!!!

hee hee bout dis!!!!

da sharlie. yoo punee!

eye lobe yoo manee


----------



## Vhuynh2

Oh Charlie!! What a smart boy you are to use those eyes on your momma!! It worked!


----------



## HolDaisy

Haha those photos are hilarious, cheeky boy Charlie on his Mom's furniture! Those eyes let them get away with anything don't they, you just can't help it


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Great pics, V! Charlie, you are so funny!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

Uh Oh, naughty Charlie, lol.


----------



## Mausann

I love those pictures, you are so handsome and you know how to get to your Mama!!


----------



## HolDaisy

*Happy 1st Birthday Charlie!!*

Happy 1st Birthday Charlie!
Have a fantastic day with your family  Sammy sends you big hugs :wavey:
arty::banana:
I can't believe that you are 1 already. I remember this time last year when I saw the thread that you had been born and I was so excited for your family.
So happy that your Mom has you in her life, and you are a lucky boy with such a loving family! You have grown up into a beautiful and clever boy who has a huge fan club all over the world


----------



## dborgers

Happy Birthday Charlie!!

It's been really fun watching you grow up, buddy. Have a super fun day!!.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

arty:Happy 1st Birthday, Charlie! I can't believe that you're a year old already!arty:


----------



## Vhuynh2

What a special day today is!! Happy birthday Charlie!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Max's Dad

Happy Birthday Charlie!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## HolDaisy

Just caught Sammy like this. He was all set and ready to head to Canada to say Happy birthday to Charlie in person. He was very sad when we told him goldens couldn't fly alone, so he made me promise to post this photo for Charlie to see  arty::--heart:


----------



## dborgers

Passport and everything. Adorable!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Oh my goodness--so adorable! What a sweetie!


----------



## Doug

HAPPY birthday Charlie!!!!!
You are a very special boy, loved by so many around the world!


----------



## swishywagga

Happy Birthday Handsome Charlie, hugs and kisses from us all in Scotland!!


----------



## flykelley

Hard to belive its been a year since you were born Charlie. Your Mom is so lucky to have you in her life. You have many friends on this forum, Buddy sent you to watch over your mom. You are doing a great job so far. 

Many hugs from Abby & Lilly

Mike


----------



## cgriffin

Is it Charlie's first birthday already? Time flies 
Happy Birthday, Charlie, I hope your mom spoiled you rotten today


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Happy 1st Birthday to my Charlie*

Yes indeed, it is my Charlie's 1st Birthday today. Hard to believe!

*Happy 1st Birthday my boy!:smooch:*​ 
I tried to leave work early but couldn't, hope still have enough time for a special dinner.
Thank you all so much for best birthday wishes, Charlie is sending you many hugs.

Mommy sayz itz mi 1st Bwday tooday










Wat iz dat blue fing der?!?










Eye no habing dat fing on mi head










Wat doz it meanz?!? Haappeee Bwwwdayyy???










Datz it????










Itz boooring!










Diz dukz no look bad!










Yez eye likez da duk


----------



## swishywagga

Aw, those pictures are just so precious, what a lucky boy he is to have such a wonderful family!


----------



## mybuddy

Happierest burpdae da sharlie!

eye lobe yoo manee. eeben morer den 22 kanz obda toona. eye gibe yoo dis.

yoo kan eet dis



yer pren pur lipe

da buddy


----------



## Cooper'sMom2013

mybuddy said:


> Happierest burpdae da sharlie!
> 
> eye lobe yoo manee. eeben morer den 22 kanz obda toona. eye gibe yoo dis.
> 
> yoo kan eet dis
> 
> 
> 
> yer pren pur lipe
> 
> da buddy


Laughing at myself, I'm new here and when I first saw this I thought "what the heck language is that?!" 

Happy Birthday to your Charlie Boy!


----------



## mybuddy

Cooper'sMom2013 said:


> Laughing at myself, I'm new here and when I first saw this I thought "what the heck language us that?!"
> 
> Happy Birthday to your Charlie Boy!


 
You made me burst out laughing and lost my coffee.

That is hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!

peas n da esses

da kooperzmom bout dis. dis lawnguaje da lawnguaje obda hart. reesh inda yer hart n yoo pind it dere.

eye lobe yoo manee


----------



## Dallas Gold

Can it be a year already? Happy Birthday Charlie!! Love you! Your Texas Auntie and 2 week younger "cousin" Yogi & Toby too!


----------



## KiwiD

Kiwi and I want to wish Charlie a Very HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY!!! arty: arty:

That's a great haul of presents you've got there, what a lucky boy and so handsome too :smooch:


----------



## MercyMom

Happy Birthday Charlie! :drummer:arty2:arty:Hard to believe he's a year old already!


----------



## mudEpawz

Happy Birthday Charlie!!!!!


----------



## SandyK

Happy Birthday Charlie!!!! Looks like you got a lot of good stuff for your birthday. Can't believe you are a year old already...man time flies!!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Love the photos of Charlie with all his lovely presents! He has grown up into such a handsome boy, he's absolutely beautiful  Enjoy the rest of his special day.


----------



## gold4me

Happeeee Burpda SHARLEEE We lub u manneee manneee an sooo gwad u r prend. lub frum Gamboi an Gusseee

Happy Birthday Charlie. You are such a handsome boy. Have a wonderful day!!!:wavey:


----------



## Karen519

*Charlie*

Charlie

YOU are one BEAUTIFUL boy! I hope you have a wonderful FIRST BIRTHDAY!!
Just loved the pictures your Mom took of you!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...up-1-year/120542-my-boy-born-morning-129.html
You sure hit the lottery with your Mom!


----------



## flykelley

Hi V
So this should be the last Puppy Charlie post? :0 The largest and longest puppy thread comes to a close, but we should have a Charlie thread else where so we can all keep up on how Charlie is doing. We all want and need a regular Charlie update. Many prayers were answered a year ago Charlie, thank you for bring so much love to your mom.


Mike, Abby, Lilly


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you all for following our story, sticking with us in good and bad. It was a short year but both of us learnt a lot. With love everything is possible and there is plenty of it here.
We love all our friends here like Charlie would say manee, manee and we are blessed to have you in our lives. Hugs.



HolDaisy said:


> Just caught Sammy like this. He was all set and ready to head to Canada to say Happy birthday to Charlie in person. He was very sad when we told him goldens couldn't fly alone, so he made me promise to post this photo for Charlie to see  arty::--heart:


Oh Sammy, thank you so much for working so hard on planning your trip. You should grab your mom's passport and make her fly with you.


----------



## T-Joy

Happy 1st Birthday dear Charlie!!!! We wish you many many happy and healthy years to come with your wonderful family <3

Just to let you know that Joy got yesterday a little brother and that his name is also Charlie  He is nine weeks old.

We love you <3


----------



## Sweet Girl

I am so late with my happy birthday wishes - but they are heartfelt. I'm so glad Charlie has brought you such happiness. It's hard to believe he is a year old already!! He's such a grown up boy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you for birthday wishes! 



T-Joy said:


> Happy 1st Birthday dear Charlie!!!! We wish you many many happy and healthy years to come with your wonderful family <3
> 
> Just to let you know that Joy got yesterday a little brother and that his name is also Charlie  He is nine weeks old.
> 
> We love you <3


Congratulations! Looking forward to see pictures of Joy's little brother Charlie. 

I love that name, the way it sounds. And for those not familiar with in my first language "char" means glamour, magic, charm... and my Charlie is all of it.


----------



## *Laura*

Oh my goodness. I almost missed the party. Happy Birthday Charlie!!! - you handsome boy. HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you all for your kind words, birthday wishes and following our story in the past year.
As of today you can follow "Life story of Charlie" at pictures section:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...es/226178-life-story-charlie.html#post3489474

.


----------



## hubbub

A very happy (although belated) birthday to Charlie!! We send wishes of love, laughter and fun  Now - off to subscribe to your other thread!




Cooper'sMom2013 said:


> Laughing at myself, I'm new here and when I first saw this I thought "what the heck language is that?!"


Cooper'sMom, don't feel too bad - I thought the same thing and even tried using google's translation tool  :doh:


----------

